#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-21
<doctormo> jcastro: Did you had a good time at FOSSCON?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> morning dholbach, all
<jussi> You know I think Ill severely laugh if Germany, England, Spain, France and Italy all fail to get through the group stages...
<JanC> jussi: yeah, it this level, even Belgium could end as the group winner  ;)
<jussi> JanC: o.O
<JanC> *at this*
<JanC> also funny how most of the teams actually have players that play or played in the Belgian competition  ;)
<JanC> except for Italy, France, England, Spain & Germany, that is  :P
<dholbach> Belgian competition?
<JanC> like, 2 years ago or so, 7 of the players of Ivory Coast played in Belgium (okay, they lost 3-1 from Brazil yesterday...)
<dholbach> that's not "most of the teams" :)
<JanC> dholbach: still: Paraguay, Serbia, etc.
<dholbach> ah ok
<JanC> I don't remember all the teams
<dholbach> right
<JanC> Ivory Coast was just an extreme case (one Belgian team played with 5 or 6 players from Ivory Coast for 2 years, and most of them ended up in the national team it appears
<JanC> that team wasn't exactly a top team though
<JanC> so maybe that's why they lost from Brazil  ;)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<ara> morning dpm
<dpm> hey ara :)
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey randa_
<randa_> hello dholbach
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> dholbach: you're still in tears after Germany's DEFEAT ;) ?
 * nigelb runs
<dholbach> nigelb: I survived
<nigelb> dholbach: heh, good :)
<akgraner> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> akgraner: pong
<akgraner> do you have a couple mins to talk about Dev Week?
<dholbach> yep
<akgraner> awesome!
<dholbach> can you all go and update your teams and venues in http://loco.ubuntu.com/venues/ and http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ please?
<akgraner> dholbach, does developer week have a logo like open week?
<akgraner> I didn't see it on the wiki's but didn't want to assume one didn't exist :-)
<paultag> hey akgraner, prod
<paultag> akgraner: you are north carolina, yeah?
<akgraner> paultag, yeppers
<paultag> akgraner: when were yall approved, again?
<akgraner> a couple months ago
<akgraner> one sec I'll get you the exact date
<paultag> akgraner: ok, right. I think you are subject to an issue with membership length
<paultag> akgraner: I'll sort you out, just wanted to make sure before I pulled up LP :)
<akgraner> paultag, April 20, 2010 1744 EDT
<paultag> akgraner: yupp. Thanks :)
<akgraner> :-)  thanks!
<paultag> no problems :)
<dholbach> akgraner: nope
<akgraner> dholbach, I updated the dates for Dev Week on the wiki - but wasn't sure if you leave the old time table on the page until you get the new one or how you do that - so didn't mess with that one...
<dholbach> akgraner: which dates did you update? I thought I had updated the ones on UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep?
<akgraner> you did on prep - I updated them on the UbuntuDeveloperWeek page - was I not supposed to?  I'll change them back if ya want...
<dholbach> akgraner: I thought I'd update the timetable as soon as we have the complete schedule planned
<dholbach> akgraner: what do you think? how did you do it?
<akgraner> I got confused when I first look at the page - so I just updated the dates - but thought about adding - a line for the timetable  - to add sessions go to and then list the prep page
<akgraner> I didn't want people to see the full schedule from last time and think we had enough people
<akgraner> but wanted to as before I did that...
<akgraner> dholbach, let me change it to show ya what I mean  - :-)  we can always revert the page if you don't think it works for this
<dholbach> akgraner: we can have both on there as well
<dholbach> akgraner: saying "next UDW is ………, we're planning <link to the page>"
<akgraner> ok that's what I'll do then :-)...  (I do things the hard way sometimes  - so now I just ask :-)
 * dholbach hugs akgraner
<dholbach> you're doing great
<dholbach> I just didn't know what was going on … which is fine too, I just thought I'd ask :)
<akgraner> :-)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, 'allo sailor
<jono> :)
<cjohnston> o.
<cjohnston> o/ too
<vish> jono: hi, is there a bug jam scheduled any time soon?
<jono> vish, we plan the Ubuntu Global Jam in this cycle
<vish> neat!
<dholbach> jono: just wrapping up a longer email and will re-locate to use ethernet cable instead of wifi - brb in a few
<jono> dholbach, np
<dholbach_> jono: back again
<cjohnston> jono: if you could try to fit me in for a couple minutes today, that would be great. ;-)
<jono> cjohnston, sure
<jono> dholbach, one sec
<dholbach> jono: sure
<jono> cjohnston, 1pm Pacific?
<jono> cjohnston, actually
<jono> lets do it after my call with dholbach
<jono> so in about an hour?
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> sure
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<jono> dholbach, ok signing into mumble
<cjohnston> no, thank you
<jono> cjohnston, :)
<dholbach> alrightie, see you guys tomorrow
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeee
<cjohnston> have a good night dholbach !
<dholbach> :-)
<jono> dpm, jcastro before our calls this week could you go through your blueprints and separate them out into the Alphas
<jono> I know you have done some of them
<jono> dpm, jcastro as an example: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-patch-review-initiative
<dpm> jono, mine should be all separated into milestones
<jono> dpm, thanks!
<jono> jcastro, what is the status on yours?
<jono> ahhh yes, jcastro is out at a conf
<jono> cjohnston, free now?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> skype/phone?
<jono> cjohnston, skype please
<cjohnston> okie.. whenever your ready
<cjohnston> thanks jono! easy enough!
<jono> cjohnston, np :)
<paultag> jono: heyya jono, have a sec?
<paultag> I figure IRC is faster then email
<jono> paultag, sure
<paultag> jono: so what I was talking about is that the locoteams-approved lp group had a 360 membership length for the last few years, and no one noticed
<paultag> jono: so teams started getting warned that they were about to expire, even though they were not even being considered for review
<paultag> jono: so some contacts went into panic mode, and emailed you + the loco council in DEFCON 5 mode
<jono> paultag, ahhh yes
<jono> is this resolved now?
<paultag> just letting you know that it's all set and taken care of. don't want you loosing sleep jono :)
<paultag> jono: all set. I went through and got everyone in place.
<jono> thanks!
<jono> paultag, you rock, dude :)
<paultag> no problem :)
<paultag> jono: by the way, did you hear about mhall's new meme?
<doctormo> jono: I agree, paultag does rock.
<paultag> haha, oh you
<jono> paultag, I heard something, what is it?
<paultag> jono: it all started in the locoteams room with this:
<paultag> < xhaker> itnet7 and paultag ubuntu-pt LoCo is expiring. I can't reach  jono and the LoCo council seems to be the next best thing. Care to help?
<paultag> jono: then dholbach started in, and now it's a full blown meme
<jono> right
<jono> what is the meme?
<paultag> <mhall119> yo paultag, I'mma let you finish, but Jono has the best meme of all time
<paultag> jono: mash you up as better then another meme ;)
<jono> I am a bit confused, what is the meme?
<jono> :)
<paultag> Here was another one:
<paultag> Yo, I heard you like jono, so I put jono in your jono so you can be better while you be better
<jono> ahhh so just mentioning me is the meme?
<paultag> jono: yeah, that you are better then meme X
<jono> ahhhh wicked
<jono> lol!
<paultag> jono: being the next best thing :P
<paultag> haha
<paultag> we need to make a Jono Roll
<paultag> doctormo: I'm stoked for coffee tom. afternoon -- good looking out with the green line
<pleia2> paultag: except call it a Bacon Roll
<paultag> pleia2: hahaha!!
<jono> lol, reminds me of http://omgjonosaid.wordpress.com/
<paultag> pleia2: how are you, lyz? :)
<paultag> jono: hahahaha!
<pleia2> paultag: good! far too busy lately, I need a vacation :) you?
<paultag> pleia2: just got back from the beach. _AMAZING_
<doctormo> pleia2: Doesn't everyone this time of year
 * pleia2 has not yet investigated California beaches, thinks a trip to Santa Cruz is in the near future
<paultag> pleia2: I forgot about doctormo, he was not even 4 minutes from where I was
<pleia2> hehe
<paultag> Figured I would go visit the dad-io with a case of beer
<paultag> turned into manual labor. Figures.
<doctormo> paultag: It's ok, I enjoyed the sun (but no beaches) and family too.
<paultag> doctormo: well that's good
<doctormo> Awesome, I'm being emailed by the Canadian forensic police :-D
<paultag> doctormo: wha wah wah?!
<paultag> doctormo: should I be having coffee with you?
<paultag> or is the FBI going to smash in the window and drag me out in a murder case?
<paultag> or mounties
<jussi> yes :P
<jussi> wait, what?
<paultag> hey jussi :)
<jussi> heya
<doctormo> paultag: Sure, they want to know about the barry project and how it can help them get the databases from blackberry phones quickly.
<paultag> doctormo: Killer! ( Get it!? It's a pun! )
<jussi> hehehe
<paultag> doctormo: but really, good for you, well done :)
<paultag> doctormo: http://xkcd.com/364/ <-- we need to adopt this as a logo somewhere
<doctormo> paultag: Helping the authorities isn't good for me, duty calls :-P
<paultag> doctormo: heh :)
<doctormo> paultag: I think we might be able to make that into a simple banner (the xkcd exchange)
<doctormo> paultag: You haven't told jono yet have you? I want it to be a surprise :-D
<paultag> doctormo: I have not :D
<paultag> doctormo: just remembered that and gave it to you, I'll keep it quiet :)
<jono> uh oh
<paultag> ssshhhhhh, he's here
<doctormo> paultag: Should I invite Westlly?
<paultag> doctormo: up to you
<paultag> doctormo: you're the quarterback, I'm the lineman, tell me where to be :)
 * doctormo is British and doesn't understand paultag
<jturek-iphone> Test. 1 2 3. Is this thing on?
<paultag> doctormo: it's a handegg reference
<paultag> doctormo: handegg == american football
<paultag> doctormo: I'm going to leave Boston College at about 3:00 tom. to head down, if that's OK. If you can't leave that early, it's quite alright
<paultag>  /me is afk
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> *yawn*
<dholbach> hola ara, hey jussi
<ara> morning dholbach
 * nigelb yawns too
<dholbach> hey nigelb :)
<dholbach> how's life in sunny India?
<nigelb> dholbach: as usual :)
<dholbach> that's everything? "as usual"? :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> well, busy with work, but free enough for irc :)
<nigelb> AND waiting for my laptop to come back from the shop
<dholbach> still?
<dholbach> poor Nigel
<nigelb> now you know why patch review didn't move last week ;)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach :)
<dpm> good morning all!
<ara> morning dpm
<dpm> hola ara
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hola dholbach!
<Pendulum> akgraner: ping
<paultag> hey doctormo, poke
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jcastro: I'll mark the daily builds work item concerning "write up something awesome" as INPROGRESS
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> dholbach: shall we attack pedro re: hug day for patches?
<jcastro> dholbach: really all I need is to test it once they tell us it's working and then I am ready to go about an hour after that
<dholbach> jcastro: I think it's "almost working now" :)
<paultag> speaking of daily builds, who do I have to yell at to try and port debian live to ubuntu live ?
<dholbach> jcastro: I think we can always tweak the docs later on
<dholbach> jcastro: the basic announce will probably always be the same :)
<dholbach> paultag: yell at what? port debian live to ubuntu live?
<paultag> dholbach: last time I tried ( which was way way back ) debian live bombed when I tried to roll an Ubuntu live CD out of it
<paultag> dholbach: I hate the way to roll an ISO now, it makes me want to kill the nearest living thing
<dholbach> paultag: I have no idea how all of that stuff works
<dholbach> the people in #ubuntu-devel might though :)
<jcastro> dholbach: nigelb: we have a todo for a ubuntu helpdesk for debian devs.
<paultag> I used to do some work with that team back in 07-08 ish
<paultag> dholbach: thanks mate :)
<jcastro> I have been thinking about how to do that
<dholbach> nigelb: shall we try to schedule it for after UDW?
<nigelb> jcastro: same as them perhaps?
<dholbach> nigelb: I'm happy with whatever really
<nigelb> dholbach: ack, ok
<nigelb> dholbach: I prefer having it when my laptop is back
<dholbach> nigelb: there's still some time until UDW
<nigelb> dholbach: I should get my computer this week (hopefully)
<nigelb> jcastro: Idea A: We create a mailing list and have everyone who could be important to join that list
<nigelb> Idea B: We have a mailing list of volunteers who can re-route specific issues to the right person
<dholbach> jcastro: it could be #debian-ubuntu
<jcastro> I am not sure another list/channel is a good idea, rather using the existing channels
<nigelb> jcastro: it can be something like debian@ubuntu.com -> this forwards to you or jono right?
<dholbach> jcastro: it exists already
<dholbach> #debian-ubuntu on OFTC
<jcastro> dholbach: which list?
<jcastro> oh right right
<jcastro> bbiab, getting deryck to close his work items so we're not so doomed
<dholbach> hehe :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> My person irk is that not many people know whom to contact for what especially stuff that canonical develops
<dholbach> nigelb: it's probably the same as with any other package / piece of software
<nigelb> I know, but I've found others not knowing.  The problem to be solved is improved communication to the right person
<nigelb> dholbach: agreed, but I feel we can do better
<jcastro> dholbach: ok so is #debian-ubuntu our agreed front desk then?
<dholbach> which specific use-case are you thinking of?
<dholbach> jcastro: erm, I did not write a spec about it or anything
<jcastro> even better
<jcastro> JFDI FTW.
<dholbach> jcastro: but it feels natural that people can ask questions there - I thought that was the general idea
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I think between irc, the debian@ubuntu.com and the normal ubuntu mailing lists that that ought to be enough
<nigelb> dholbach: the -devel mail about software generated by ubuntu that has been bouncing around
<jcastro> nigelb: but we're making progress there
<jcastro> someone is snagging ayatana stuff for debian already
<nigelb> jcastro: ofcourse :)
<dholbach> nigelb: I'm not sure what exactly you want to improve
<paultag> nigelb: I saw your email :)
<dholbach> if I don't know who to contact about a piece of software, I'd get the code and check the changelog
<paultag> nigelb: I'm here to help with Debian / Ubuntu interactions
<dholbach> and the "homepage" if anything lists it
<paultag> dholbach: most DMs don't know their code is being patched downstream from what I've seen
<dholbach> what else do you think is missing?
<nigelb> perhaps nothing more :/
<dholbach> paultag: http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gedit.html ← check out the right bottom corner
<dholbach> nigelb: if you have a brilliant new idea what we could do, I'm all up for it - I just wasn't sure what you were looking for
<paultag> dholbach: then I blame lazy DMs and DDs
<nigelb> dholbach: I was looking for a brilliant new idea and hoping you'd come up with one :D
<dholbach> paultag: maybe it's not advertised enough
<dholbach> nigelb: haha
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> paultag: I think we need to spam planets :)
<nigelb> oh wait, we can perhaps have a post of all information available to DMs and DDs
<paultag> nigelb: heh
<paultag> dholbach: :P
<paultag> I think I'm going to go for Debian maintainer soonish
 * nigelb cheers for paultag :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I have my key nice and signed, and a few people willing to back me :D
<nigelb> \o/
<jcastro> also, hi paultag!
<paultag> heyya jcastro! Coming to OLF again? We're just plotting :)
<jcastro> for sure
<nigelb> dholbach: I think we can have jcastro rotating with us for the reports!
<paultag> jcastro: I do believe I owe you a drink or two :)
<jcastro> so I went to FOSSCON, it's the one in rochester NY, first year
<jcastro> it was pretty great
<paultag> jcastro: Oh yeah, lefty was there too
<paultag> jcastro: nice :)
<jcastro> those NY locos got their stuff running tight!
<vish> jcastro: hey hey,  back with us? :)
<paultag> Charlie did a great job
<jcastro> vish: yeah!
<nigelb> jcastro: you wanna rotate with me and dholbach for cleansweep reports every monday?
<jcastro> nigelb: absolutely
<akgraner> I hate I missed FOSSCON :-(
<nigelb> jcastro: next monday is your turn then :)
<jcastro> I need like another hour to catch up and then I'd like to hit this debian stuff hard.
 * nigelb likes that akgraner is getting some rest
<jcastro> I want to blog about the new debian list, etc.
<nigelb> jcastro: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
<nigelb> we have some new graphs :)
<jcastro> NOICE
<jcastro> man we need more help
<jcastro> did bobbo fail school yet?
<jcastro> (just kidding)
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> my laptop's dead and I've been away for a week
<nigelb> last week I reviewed like 30 patches in an hour
<jcastro> dholbach: ok so deryck just DONEd like 6 items.
<dholbach> yeeeeeeeeeeehaw
<jcastro> dholbach: that should give us a bit of breathing room
<nigelb> yay, mail spam
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm: we can and slack for a week now
<jcastro> dholbach: yeah, good thing jono isn't here to spy on us
<jcastro> WAIT.
<dpm> jcastro, dholbach, awesome!
<nigelb> jcastro: he is here, isn't he ;)
<nigelb> ahh, I can work on of them for this week - the blacklist process
<paultag> WHOH WHOH jcastro
<jcastro> cool, when lucas is around nigelb we can talk about submit-to-debian
<nigelb> paultag: re:debian maintainers complaining - we give patches back during merges, but get compaints before we can start the process
<paultag> jcastro: I just checked out your blog, and the pic of that guy on the front page ( Jason ) is my goddamn double. I thought for a good 10 seconds that it was me
<jcastro> maybe paultag can bring his undergrad enthusiasm and fix it for us. :p
<jcastro> paultag: no he's way dorkier
<nigelb> jcastro: ack, I'll write to you and you can not block on me
<paultag> jcastro: goddamnit, not getting roped into this until I get my frieken todo queue done
<paultag> jcastro: hold on, let me find a photo of me. We look _identical_
<jcastro> paultag: hah, welcome to the team!
<paultag> haha
<jcastro> "oh just wait like, 10 minutes and I'll get caught up."
<paultag> jcastro: this one is close ( don't mind the purple teeth, it was a wine night with my cuz ) -- http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs087.snc3/15453_1191843636533_1241640883_30964716_6817011_n.jpg
 * paultag is really creeped out
 * jussi creeps paultag out some more...
<paultag> heyya jussi :)
<jussi> :D
<nigelb> dholbach: can we close persia's tasks? I'm not sure what they are and if they need to be done or even better if we did them already
 * nigelb waves to jussi 
<dholbach> nigelb: sure
<nigelb> dholbach: talk to bug squad people would be telling bug squad about us and what needs to be done in case of patches - I'll raise it at next bug squad meeting - assign to me
<nigelb> I don't remember what buckets and todo lists is about :/
<dholbach> nigelb: will you assign to yourself or shall I do it?
<nigelb> dholbach: can you please assign?
<dholbach> nigelb: sure
<dholbach> nigelb: done
<nigelb> dholbach: thank you :)
<dholbach> nigelb: we're on for Jul 22
<dholbach> nigelb: hugday after udw
<nigelb> awesome :)
 * vish wonders who came up with the tag "Fearless leader" for Jono :D
<dholbach> jcastro: moved the announce from the pad to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/Announce
<dholbach> (and prepared a blog entry, so we can GO whenever its ready)
<dholbach> jcastro: can you take "[dholbach] Ask interested people to set up daily builds: TODO"?
<dholbach> jcastro: aren't you in touch with thos people anyway? :D
<jcastro> I am
<jcastro> you can move that to me
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<nigelb> that is one full of awesome wiki :)
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> nigelb: it just contains "awesome" twice
<dholbach> nigelb: that's sub-par-under-awesome in jcastro-terms
<jcastro> hah dholbach
<jcastro> I just screwed you
<jcastro> I am on holiday 27-29 august
<nigelb> HAHA
<jcastro> but I didn't put it in the calendar yet (just did now)
<dholbach> jcastro: SCREW YOU!
 * dholbach hugs jcastro :)
<jcastro> don't worry, I am sure you will assign me to 45 IRC sessions before hand
<paultag> Ha!
<paultag> jcastro: you did one on your frik'n birthday
<paultag> I don't think 45 is enough
<dholbach> jcastro: we'll figure it out just fine
<dholbach> there's a lot of time until then
<jcastro> dholbach: ok what week did the lp team say they are landing daily build stuff?
<jcastro> like, as in next week?
<jcastro> or further out?
<dholbach> jcastro: they only tested recipes up until now, package recipe builds are close, they hope to get it done ASAP, but will only roll out to edge because the UI needs a bit more polish
<dholbach> jcastro: so hopefully next week
<dholbach> they keep hitting small stumbling blocks and hoped to have it done earlier already
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> I am planning on setting up a bunch (like from that list)
<jcastro> as an example
<jcastro> dholbach: will there be an easy way to list all the daily PPAs?
<dholbach> jcastro: I dunno, abentley should know
<dholbach> or noodles
<jcastro> like are we going to ask people to follow a naming convention for the main ones or .. ?
<jcastro> ok
<dholbach> we
<dholbach> 're below the line: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community.html :)
<dholbach> but maybe just for a day
<dholbach> jcastro: no idea
<dholbach> jcastro: might be nice though
<jcastro> is that because of those 6 items you think?
<dholbach> jcastro: I think I'll give a session quickly after announce as part of Packaging Training
<dholbach> jcastro: maybe, yeah
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I should have like 2 more today
<dholbach> ok, added my session
<dpm> jcastro, that's definitely because of the 6 items. I've been watching the chart this morning and they did make the difference. Good work on deryck and you!
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<dholbach> big hugs
<paultag> night dholbach :)
<nigelb> night!
<dpm> yep, time to call it a day for me too
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> hey jussi
<jcastro> #debian-ubuntu is a bridge to OFTC iirc?
<jcastro> JFo: hey, so they landed the fix that makes +patches show the right stuff
<jcastro> can you doublecheck next time you're doing bugwork?
<JFo> certainly can :)
<nigelb> later folks, going back home :)
<doctormo> Has anyone heard of these guys: http://www.linuxidentity.com/us/ ?
<paultag> hey doctormo, poke :)
<paultag> also, I've never heard of them doctormo :/
<paultag> doctormo: I'm going to head downtown at like 3:00, so I'll be down at about 4:00, and I'll walk around for a bit
<qense> good afternoon
<doctormo> paultag: Let me know if you want to meet up earlier.
<paultag> doctormo: poke
<doctormo> paultag: shoot
<paultag> doctormo: so I'm leaving in about 30, I'll be down by 4:00
<doctormo> paultag: Yes, I saw that, did you get my message about meeting up ealier?
<paultag> doctormo: just now
<paultag> doctormo: it takes me about an hour to get down, so that's asap :)
<doctormo> paultag: Aight see you there.
<paultag> doctormo: sounds like a plan, stan
<jcastro> jono: we still on for today?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<czajkowski> jono: just the gentleman I'm looking for :)
<czajkowski> jono: a heads up http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/06/22/new-tag-locoteams-find-out-whats-going-on-with-other-loco-teams/
<czajkowski> be great if you could also start to use it when you can
<czajkowski> trying to encourage loco teams to promote their events, get discssion going
<jono> czajkowski, cool, have a call now, but will check when I am done
<czajkowski> jono: thanks
<jono> jcastro, give me a moment to get out the studio and head downstairs
<jcastro> no worries
<jono> jcastro, lets do skype
<jono> I can do it in the studio
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I need to reboot
<jcastro> one sec
<jono> jcastro, np
<jcastro> jono: ok all set
<czajkowski> jono:  remember that page I asked ayou about re Loco council and updates be sent to you and how it was out of date and needed to be removed
<jono> yeah
<czajkowski> jono: well here is another https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamLeader
<czajkowski> but folks are editing it
<jono> ok cool :)
<czajkowski> but we have the ledership code of conduct
<czajkowski> jono: are you redireting the pages to the new updated pages?
<czajkowski> off now to drogheda to collect sister from aiport  then back to CAstleconnell tomorrow folks
<czajkowski> nn
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-23
<paultag> doctormo: heyya bud
<doctormo> paultag: did you just get home?
<paultag> doctormo: yessir
<doctormo> paultag: So it did take an hour
<paultag> haha, toldja!
<paultag> doctormo: I had something I wanted to say to you, but i've forgotten
<doctormo> I beat you even though I had to walk all the way down to Tealux again and then cycle home.
<paultag> haha
<paultag> doctormo: tealux rocks, btw
<doctormo> paultag: The tea place I got to in SanFran was pretty awesome too.
<paultag> doctormo: san fran is a bit of a ride, eh?
<doctormo> Only a couple of weeks cycling.
<doctormo> But what's half a year for good tea eh
<paultag> aye :P
<pleia2> and you can stay on my couch
<paultag> pleia2: funny you mention that
<paultag> pleia2: I was trying to set up a ubuntu member couchsurfing app
<pleia2> hehe
<paultag> pleia2: I think it would rock!
<pleia2> unfortunately I don't think I could actually play along, living next to moscone center I have enough couch-surfers without an app :)
<paultag> aye :)
<paultag> I was thinking for uds etc
<pleia2> if you have a big house...
<paultag> pleia2: well it's not always a two way thing. You can use it to seek out places to crash without offering your house
<paultag> pleia2: but I have not spent more then 10 minutes thinking about this :/
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> it is fun living in a city which is a tourist destination and such a tech hub though
<pleia2> everyone ends up visiting eventually :)
<paultag> for sure
<pleia2> will be meeting up with a woman from the italian loco in august who is out here for fun
<paultag> oh?
<paultag> <33333 Boston
<pleia2> boston is a nice city
<paultag> gawddamn right
<paultag> :)
<doctormo> pleia2: I really liked San Fran, reminded me of Boston... in that oddly non-really-america sort of way.
<doctormo> pleia2: Glad you had an Ubuntu hour
<doctormo> Those things do rock
<pleia2> yeah, it was fun
<doctormo> Today has been wild, passing on the SETC management to turk, grappling with some fishy stars with paul.
<paultag> :D
<paultag> those fishy stars are coming along quite well
<doctormo> paultag: Nothing to pull yet
<paultag> aye
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<dpm> apart from sleepy, I'm doing fine :)
<dholbach> same here :)
<dholbach> more coffee
<nigelb> haha, wake up dpm :)
<dpm> hey, morning nigelb :)
<dholbach> nigelb: man, you have an advantage, it's 11:30 where you are!
<dholbach> nigelb: almost time for lunch
<maco> mm lunch
<maco> i want lunch...er midnight meal... whatever the meal after dinner is called :)
 * nigelb is almost ready for lucnh
<nigelb> *lunch
<vish> munch? ;)
<dholbach> yeah, I totally wouldn't mind getting some good Indian food now, even if it's 8:00 over here :)
<nigelb> vish: hhahah
<vish> in India we have a candy bar named Munch too :)
<nigelb> maco: maybe breakfast? :D
 * nigelb runs
<maco> ooh yes indian food sounds tasty
<maco> nigelb: can you ftp me a masala dosa?
<vish> lol
<maco> and maybe some aloo saag?
<nigelb> maco: fedex?
<nigelb> all this food talk is making me hungry, perhaps i'll go for an early lunch
<dholbach> enjoy it
 * nigelb jumps with joy => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKbTDkA7gAU
<nigelb> unity totally rocks :)
<dholbach> next time I reboot, I'll try it out again :)
<vish> dholbach: what's the presenter's name , i forgot , he was at the UDS.. iirc he is from OEM team
<dholbach> Jerone Young
<vish> ah right, thansk :)
<vish> thanks*
<vish> hehe , the reporter freaked out at the mention of "Hacker", "start hacking"  ;p
<nigelb> hehe
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> morning dholbach, all
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<dholbach> Daviey, james_w: if you could have a look at dylan's merge proposal for harvest too, I'd appreciate it
<dholbach> I'll spend a bit more time on it
<james_w> yeah, I'll take a look
<dholbach> but it's quite big and it'd be nice to see if I'm barking at the wrong tree
<dholbach> hola randa_
<Daviey> dholbach: Yep.. i snowed for the next few hours.. but after that, happy to
<dholbach> sure, take it easy :)
 * dholbach hugs Daviey
 * dholbach hugs james_w too
<james_w> dholbach: you may want to actually vote "Needs Fixing"
<dholbach> james_w: yep, still not done with the review :-)
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<james_w> ah
<james_w> I agree with your comments btw
<dholbach> that's good to know
<dholbach> james_w: did you mean to "Approve"?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I'm happy not to review it a second time, but you may wish to
<dholbach> ok, I see
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * nigelb waves to czajkowski 
<nigelb> czajkowski: its been a few days since I've seen you around :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: hey hows things
<nigelb> czajkowski: things are rocking! How about you?
<czajkowski> nigelb: pretty good if you use twitter/identi.ca and search #locoteams you'll see teams using the new tag
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: my laptop's in the shop.  I'm like a butterfly withou wings
<nigelb> ok, that might be an extreme example ;)
<paultag> nigelb: awww, my cute butterfly
<nigelb> paultag: heh
<paultag> nigelb: :3
<qense> good afternoon
<dholbach> james_w: you wanted to give me a few more daily build recipe examples :-D
<james_w> I know
<jcastro> popey: around?
<popey> ya
<jcastro> http://twitter.com/castrojo/status/16813350244
<jcastro> can I get some love there?
<popey> lococast you say? o_O
<popey> boredandblogging [~boredandb@ubuntu/member/boredandblogging] has quit [Quit: DISGUSTED]
<jcastro> hah
<qense> jcastro: I tried to get Banshee SoundMenu support rolling, but while I was doing so it turned out that Bertrand Lorentz was already rocking it, so I didn't have to do much. He even has already got the libindicate registration part, so we now need to wait for the MPRIS extension to stabilise and we're set to package it for Maverick!
<qense> jcastro: But I think there are already enough people on that. If not, I'll look after it, but I have full confidence I'm redundant.
<jcastro> qense: no worries, they sorted all that out at UDS
<jcastro> qense: however ...
<qense> yeah?
<jcastro> qense: you might want to see if lamalex needs help getting the new hw support branch in shape and in maverick
<qense> hw?
<qense> as in hardware?
<jcastro> (they're porting it to gio/gvfs/gpod/whatever)
<jcastro> the music player support
<qense> Ah, that stuff.
<jcastro> so it needs to be de-HALed, which is in a branch, and alex is mushing it all together so that UNE can ship with it
<qense> Ok, I'll see if I can provide some help there.
 * jcastro nods
<qense> Yay! pitti can rejoice, HAL will finally die.
<jcastro> not really
<jcastro> KDE still uses it
<qense> aww
<jcastro> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00005.html
<jcastro> hahah
<popey> jcastro: am I wrong to think 'lococast, that sounds like it represents locos'
<jcastro> DOOM
<popey> much like "lugradio" and "ubuntu podcast"
<jcastro> popey: actually the site doesn't mention ubuntu really
<qense> jcastro: That sounds quite horrible. :P
<jcastro> popey: it's very much beta
<jcastro> when they introduced themselves they were like "we're from the ubuntu loco"
<popey> does the show?
<jcastro> and I was like "dude, you guys need to say which one"
<popey> yeah :)
<jcastro> heh ok I'll pass that along
<popey> tbh bit late now they have a name and domain :)
<jcastro> well you can say something about it on the page
<popey> nah, I'll just whinge at you in here :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I wish more locos would do podcasts
<popey> ditto
<jcastro> you get a totally different thing
<popey> we have denmark, mexico, uk...
<jcastro> this show is totally different from uupc
<popey> how many others?
<popey> good!
<popey> dont want them stealing our audience :)
<doctormo> what audience?
<popey> 1090131 downloads so far of uupc
<popey> ^ that one
<nigelb> popey: we'll never abandon UUPC :)
<nigelb> popey: sad to see the response sil got on identi.ca :/
<popey> meh
<popey> which means "I agree" but I refuse to consume any more brain cycles with it
<nigelb> I like identi.ca but sadly not everyone there are friendly :(
<popey> sorry if that came across badly
<nigelb> nah, I understand exactly what you mean
<nigelb> I've been hit with some nasty stuff too
<nigelb> lot of ubuntu hate for being good, for being popular, for everything :/
<akgraner> nigelb, haters make you famous :-)  (or so my daughter tells me all the time)
<nigelb> akgraner: hehe, yeah
<paultag> hell yeah akgraner :)
<nigelb> I've come across at least 3 people talking about ubuntu when I least expected them too
<paultag> haters gana hate, as the youth of today say
<czajkowski> paultag: you are the youth!
<nigelb> (a) A random person on flickr whose picture I used and I send a courtesy mail (b) the blog of a traveller guy I know
<paultag> czajkowski: ;)
 * czajkowski grabs her walking stick and pokes paultag 
<paultag> GET OFF MY LAWN!
<akgraner> paultag, haha
<paultag> nigelb: just say you do Debian work, that will shut them up.
<dholbach> czajkowski: haha
<nigelb> paultag: no, they were good comments
<nigelb> paultag: the hating come from fedora folks mostly for me
<paultag> nigelb: I have had so many people act all know-all to me "Oh I use Debian" and wait for me to be impressed. I ask them what WM they use, and they always always use fluxbox. Douches use flux. So I tell them that I maintain it in Debian and they shut up.
<nigelb> (since they follow me and I spam them)
<paultag> nigelb: meh :P
<nigelb> paultag: haha, that is an awesome retort!
 * nigelb has never used fluxbox though
<paultag> nigelb: it's happened like 3 or 4 times
<paultag> nigelb: Oh but *I* use Debian, not Ubuntu, because *I* like configuring things myself
<nigelb> paultag: I usually point out rhythmbox changelog from synaptic when people try to act smart about know-it-all linux
<paultag> haha
 * nigelb has one changelog entry
<paultag> :)
<nigelb> When is next UUPC episode?
<popey> thursday
<nigelb> tomorrow \o/ :)
<nigelb> Its fun to listen to something interesting at work :)
<popey> :)
<popey> we have two interviews, one with Seif Lotfy and one with Benjamin Humphrey
<nigelb> What degree of intoxication?
<popey> nigelb: hah, Benjamin was interviewed early in the day, Seif we were both a bit tiddly...
<popey> .. so tiddly neither of us could pronounce his name!
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> brb
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/WorkingWithPatches
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community-ubuntu-10.10.html
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm gentlemen, I am logging in now
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/Handout
<dholbach> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/Handout?action=diff&rev2=4&rev1=3
<doctormo> jcastro: Are you going to do some production work on that when the wiki is filled?
<jcastro> ?
<doctormo> jcastro: Will you be designing and then printing the information into something physical to hand out at UDS-N?
<jcastro> we always do that
<jcastro> and they're posted in each room
<doctormo> jcastro: Ah this would be the little bit of paper with useful stuff on it.
<jcastro> yeah, the one no one reads. :)
<doctormo> I didn't make the connection between that and this.
<doctormo> jcastro: Let me know if you want some production put into it to make it a more attractive read.
 * dholbach calls it a day - take care guys, see you tomorrow! :)
<popey> oh dear, usa through
<popey> i mean, well done :)
<dpm> ok, I need to run as well, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> popey: I must say since barcelona I have come to appreciate football
<popey> :)
<popey> good man calling it football and not soccer :D
<czajkowski> they are the extreme alright
<jcastro> whatever.
<czajkowski> paultag: we have soccer and football here :)
<paultag> I play footie!
<paultag> BAYERN MUNCHEN!
<jussi> interesting, bot england and USA got through...
<paultag> just saw that goal
<jcastro> popey: any idea what's up with this? https://twitter.com/humphreybc/statuses/16860083846
<qense> jcastro: <http://guadec.org/index.php/guadec/2010/schedConf/opendesktopday> just got updated if you need more information regarding The GNOME Open Desktop Day.
<jcastro> I saw your tweet!
<qense> yay!
<qense> Someone reads my tweets!
<qense> You do know that the Ministry of the Interior and Kingdom Relations is one of the sponsors?
<jcastro> qense: no
<jcastro> (sorry I stepped out for a sec)
<qense> Not sure how important that is, but it does feel a bit like the government is interested.
<jcastro> <--- out for an appointment, bbi 60m
<qense> have fun!
<popey> jcastro: i dont know really
<popey> jcastro: dunno which community he means
<qense> Argh.
<qense> You know the people that complain on OMG! Ubuntu and on the mailing lists that we are all stupid and too Mac like, or too little like Mac, or not free, or stupid and that there are divides and rows everywhere? Apparently that kind of people make up half the Ubuntu NL community.
<qense> Argh.
<qense> Why does everything have to end in a row?
<qense> and everytime a row happens on the forums someone comes along and says: "See! The team is bursting apart! Everything is going wrong!"
<qense> Our whole Community Council has quit at once because they couldn't take it any longer.
 * vish scratches head o.0
<paultag> That violates the LCoC, I don't think they would just quit
<paultag> when was that qense
 * pleia2 hugs vish 
<pleia2> err
 * pleia2 hugs qense!
<qense> I mean, it's not like the LoCo is full of bad people, it's just that the bad people are so vocal.
<pleia2> but sure, vish too! :)
<vish> pleia2: :(
<vish> pleia2: yay! :)
<qense> pleia2: Thank you for your consolation.
<qense> :)
<qense> paultag: I think yesterday or today
<qense> yesterday evening
<paultag> qense: the community council quit today?
<qense> ours
<paultag> pleia2: what is this?
<qense> the Ubuntu NL Comunity Council.
<paultag> qense: Oh, ahha
<qense> :P
<paultag> qense: what's going on in the interm?
<vish> qense: they quit over the OMG comments?
<qense> vish: No, because of the behaviour of the same kind of people that also makes those stupid comments.
<paultag> qense: what's going on in the interm?
<qense> Not OMG!Ubuntu, most of the Ubuntu NL community probably doesn't know it.
<vish> ah , ok
<qense> paultag: We probably will have no Community Council now.
<paultag> qense: is there a loco issue?
<vish> qense to the rescue! i vote qense as new leader :D
<paultag> qense: leadership, that is
<qense> vish: That would end in a horrible revolt.
<vish> hehe
<qense> paultag: We had a leader, but he quit because people were suspicious of him (afraid he would abuse his power, some said he was already doing it) and now we have none.
<paultag> qense: could you please email the loco council, it's starting to sound like we have to step in...
<qense> paultag: I'm working with someone else who was involved quite early to open up the team and reorganise everything a bit to get some things out of the forum (forums are really bad for proper discussions, it seems) and make the line between Ubuntu NL Team members and community members thinner.
<qense> At the moment there are team people who discuss everything behind closed doors.
<qense> All our discussion happens in private forums.
<qense> And there is the community, which can only complain.
<paultag> qense: OK. I'm still worried -- could you please CC the council on emails that start to resolve this? loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com <-- I'm just looking out for you guys. We're here to help.
<qense> Every once in a while someone from the team quits because (s)he can't stand the whining and verbal abuse anymore.
<paultag> qense: might want to enforce the CoC on members.
<qense> paultag: That would be outrageous! Abuse of power! Censorship!
<qense> paultag: I'll mail the mailing list an overview of the situation and keep you up to date.
<vish> qense: why are the members abusing the leaders? for decisions made in the OS or for Loco decisions?
<paultag> thanks qense, you rock
<qense> paultag: thanks :)
<qense> vish: Because of a lack of trust and because they think they know better.
<vish> :s
<qense> nothing technical, the whole communtiy is virtually unaware of everything that happens in the international community
<qense> Which is what I was supposed to fix.
<qense> but first we need to get the team workable again
<qense> One of the moderators/team members quit because of a fuss started by the moderator posting a thread in the Offered part of the forum offering windows software.
<qense> I mean, what are we talking about here? :S
<qense> Actually, we've had two leaders, but the second team leader quit quickly as well.
 * paultag pluggs ears
<paultag> not something I want to hear!
<paultag> </3
<czajkowski> qense: if you need help, just ask us
<qense> czajkowski: I'm writing a summary for the council right now to get you up to date.
<qense> We're working in the LoCo on resolving the issues, but I fear the lack of faith in very active and contributive team members by the community will be a huge problem.
<paultag> czajkowski: I sent backlogs to the ML, btw
<paultag> czajkowski: just fyi :)
<czajkowski> qense: grand job just poke me when mailed and I'll moderate the mail
<czajkowski> paultag: cheers
<qense> czajkowski: will do!
<qense> czajkowski: Sent
<qense> czajkowski: it has become quite a long, terse mail, but I just had a lot of things to tell and I'm tired. Those two things combined are not good for my English.
<paultag> qense: :)
<qense> I'm off now, see you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> done
<jono> Pendulum, highvoltage what is the latest on merging in the chapters by Alpha 2 - the Alpha 2 deadline is Thurs next week
 * jcastro reads the backscroll
<jcastro> yikes
<jcastro> greg-g: notes to selves, no councils for our loco!
<paultag> jcastro: :/
<jono_> jcastro, ping
<jono_> I just mailed you re. UDS content
<jcastro> jono_: looking
<jono_> cheers
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> I can rock this
<jono_> jcastro, oh and also add Travel
<jcastro> well, the upstream page
<jcastro> I can rock harder
<jono_> but there won't be much there yet as we don;t have the venue confirmed
<jono_> good man
<jono_> thanks!
<jono_> for inspiration see the developer.u.c site
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-24
<nigelb> popey: No clue what benjamin is trying to say
<ara> morning all
<nigelb> good morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> morning ara and dholbach
<ara> morning ddecator, dholbach
<dholbach> hey ddecator, hi ara
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<ddecator> doing good :), yourself?
<nigelb> smashing day today, I just learned my latop has motherboard issues :/
<dholbach> slowly waking up and doing a bit of sponsoring
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
<pleia2> nigelb: are you able to get it fixed?
<dholbach> that sucks :/
<nigelb> pleia2: they'll give it today to the motherboard guys and then give me an estimate if it can be fixed and how it will cost etc
<pleia2> nigelb: good luck!
<ddecator> sorry nigelb :(
<nigelb> pleia2: thanks, I definitely need lots of luck
<nigelb> ddecator: thank you :)
<nigelb> dholbach: truly sucks, can't package a thing :/
<nigelb> For the Record: HP sucks!
<ddecator> nigelb: nah, sometimes if you send them a broken comp, it takes them so long to fix it they send you a new one...then the old one repaired :)
<nigelb> mine is out of warranty, so its gone to my company's hardware guys
<ddecator> then that's not likely :(
<nigelb> yeah, I just hope it fixed and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg to fix
<ddecator> or they replace it for you
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: hows you?
<dholbach> good good, thanks
<dholbach> how 'bout you?
<czajkowski> catching up on work
<czajkowski> had to put things to the side for last couple of weeks, studying for jobs and interviews
<dholbach> yeah, I can imagine
<popey> morning all!
<dholbach> hey popey
<nigelb> popey: good morning :)
<dholbach> james_w: who should I pester for a UDD session for UDW? :-D
<nigelb> dholbach: I think the target would be james_w ;)
<nigelb> he explains it better than anyone :)
<dholbach> nigelb: I thought james_w might have some new friends who could do it too :)
<nigelb> aha :)
<dpm> good morning all!
<dholbach> dpm: hi Alter
<dpm> hey :)
<dholbach> dpm: denkst Du "Extending the Launchpad API" wäre 'ne gute Idee für UDW?
<dholbach> dpm: vielleicht könnten wir Adi und Freunde einspannen :)
<dholbach> dpm: hast Du gestern Fußball geguckt? :)
<dpm> dholbach, ja, aber UDW ist genau in der LP EPIC Woche (LP Sprint)
<dholbach> dpm: eine Stunde sollten die Jungs doch Zeit haben :)
<dholbach> da sitzen dann alle in einem Raum und können Tipps geben :)
<dpm> dholbach, nee, gestern könnte ich nicht, ich hatte die Hochzeit :)
<dholbach> ahhhhhhhhh, stimmt!
<dholbach> wie wars?
<dpm> dholbach, sehr lustig, war sehr cool
 * nigelb looks at channel and goes O_O
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> dholbach, sie hat um 20:00 angefangen
<dholbach> dpm: das Spiel war auch nicht so besonders - gegen England müssen die Jungs sich mehr anstrengen
<czajkowski> dpm: how many languages do you speak.....
<dholbach> czajkowski: all of them
<dpm> hey nigelb :) Nothing secret here, you can use google translate
<nigelb> no wonder he's the translations coordinator
<dholbach> dpm picks up the slack when the translation teams are lazy
<nigelb> dpm: was there something about a wedding?
<dpm> czajkowski, Catalan, Spanish, German, English, no more
<dpm> dholbach, lol
<dholbach> dpm: it was clear that "Catalan" was first
<dholbach> dpm: Terrorist!
<dpm> nigelb, yeah, I went to a wedding last night
<dpm> hahaha
<czajkowski> dpm: is there a massive difference in Catalan and Spanish ?
<nigelb> The fun starts when we start talking in a language that google translate can't translate :D
<randa_> czajkowski: oh yes
<czajkowski> nigelb: google never fails :)
<czajkowski> randa_: Aloha ;)
<randa_> czajkowski: big difference IMO, I speak Spanish and don't understand a word when people speak in Catalan, I understand Portuguese though, easier :)
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<czajkowski> thanks
<dpm> czajkowski, yeah, a bit. The grammar has many common points, but many words are different and are also pronounced differently. People living outside the Catalan-speaking territories don't understand the language unless they've been living for a while there or see it written (when written one can most of the time figure what the different bits mean)
<dholbach> czajkowski: try this in google translate "Dir kënnt natierlech och eng Fro stellen oder an der Sandkaul ronderëmspillen. Dir kënnt Iech natierlech och registréieren." :)
 * dholbach should go back to recruiting UDW speakers
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> never seen that happen
<czajkowski> dpm: interesting, thanks
<nigelb> czajkowski: wanna bet?
<czajkowski> nigelb: dholbach just showed me
<dholbach> that was luxembourgish :)
<czajkowski> odd
<nigelb> I can show 2 of the language I speak which don't translate in google but transliterate with google :)
<dholbach> jcastro: nice diagram
<dholbach> jcastro: should we talk about adopt-an-upstream at UDW? maybe qense would like to participate as well
<nigelb> dholbach: I was thinking of a talk about ubuntu and upstream - something comprehensive
<dholbach> nigelb: that'd fit in quite well with adopt-an-upstream
<dholbach> giving an overview of how to interact with upstreams, then go into detail and see what kind of best-practices the adopt-an-upstream programme gives
<nigelb> In that case +1 :)
<dholbach> james_w: you think we'll still be friends after Sunday?
<james_w> dholbach: lets hope so :-)
<popey> :)
<dholbach> :)
<popey>  /ignore dholbach
<popey> "oops"
<dholbach> Don't mention the war!
<popey> \o/
<popey> o/
<popey> "
<popey> probably highly inappropriate, I'll stop now
<dholbach> popey: you're British, you're excused
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<dholbach> to each their own very specific humour, eh? :)
<popey> apparently so :)
<czajkowski> bgrin
<paultag> dholbach: I think I understood the luxembourgish. Please tell me I'm not halucinating, and that it's kinda like German?
<paultag> otherwise my breakfast had some funny stuff in it
<paultag> Oh christ, that was German
<dholbach> it was luxemburgish, not german
<paultag> Iech == Ich ?
<paultag> dholbach: well now I feel special :)
<paultag> dholbach: sheeet, den i shold lik type lik da kidz 2day do nd say itz anuther language
<dholbach> paultag: Iech = you (accusative, 2nd person plural or 2nd person singular in a formal way)
<paultag> wie du?
<paultag> Hold on, I need to go to work
<dholbach> "Sie", but in accusative
<paultag> dholbach: odd, is it like that in German as well?
<paultag> I've never heard that
<dholbach> paultag: yes, Du is 2nd person singular, informal, like if you know that person well
<paultag> Well, yes -- als mann "duzen" kann
<dholbach> paultag: Sie is 2nd person plural or 2nd person singular, formal
<paultag> dholbach: I mean the word "Iech" -- that is Unique to Luxemburgish ?
<dholbach> yes
<paultag> Ahha
<paultag> dholbach: how do they say "Ich" ?
<dholbach> "ech"
<paultag> Ahha
<paultag> must get confusing?
<dholbach> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luxemburgische_Sprache#Substantive_und_Pronomina
<paultag> Ahha, danke dholbach :)
<czajkowski> sounds like yer saying ick for something icky/not nice
<dholbach> no, I can't write or speak luxemburgish very well, but I gre up close to it
<paultag> czajkowski: NO!!
<dholbach> czajkowski: 'ch' is like the 'ch' in "Loch Ness"
<paultag> czajkowski: I hear so many of the kids in my German class go eeeshhh
<dholbach> not 'k'
<paultag> czajkowski: and I want to punch them in the face
<dholbach> oh, yeah, it can be 'sh' too
<dholbach> it's confusing
<czajkowski> paultag: you're a tad violent chap aren't you, I see the irony in this coming from
 * dholbach should go back to recruiting UDW speakers
<czajkowski> heheh
<paultag> czajkowski: No no! I'mm quite non-violent, but when I hear that, all bets are off
<czajkowski> dholbach: if you tweet about it later on and prmote UDW cna you use #locoteams to let locos know
<czajkowski> the tag is taking off
<paultag> Oh yeah, I heard LoCo teams rock
<greg-g> jcastro: councils within loco teams?
<doctormo> Good morning all
<paultag> shalom doctormo
<nigelb> doctormo: morning :)
<doctormo> swa-dee-paultag-kap
<paultag> doctormo: how goes?
<doctormo> paultag: I've been asleep for at least 18 hours, all it as well as it could be I guess.
<paultag> doctormo: well done :)
<doctormo> paultag: Although I'm glad someone _finally_ told me how to spell "whether", I was getting sick of spelling it "weather" and knowing it was wrong.
<doctormo> Only took 20 years.
<paultag> hahahahaha
<nigelb> paultag: poke
<paultag> nigelb: howdy :)
<nigelb> what did you change in the package recently? 1.0 to 3.0 (quilt) ?
<paultag> nigelb: that's not on the master branch
<paultag> nigelb: there is a source-3 branch we were working on beside the mainline 1.0
<nigelb> err, there are only 2 ways I've hit this error
<paultag> nigelb: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/fluxbox.git;a=summary
<nigelb> one was when my source package name was wrong and 2 was something to do with moving to quilt
<paultag> humm
<paultag> tag@wintermute:~/TrashFolder/fluxbox/debian$ cat source/format
<paultag> 1.0
<paultag> tag@wintermute:~/TrashFolder/fluxbox/debian$ cat README.source
<paultag> This package uses debdiff to apply patches to the fluxbox source.
<paultag> yeah, it's not quilt
<paultag> something else is going wrong, me thinks
<nigelb> paultag: what is the name of the source package?
<nigelb> paultag: gah, change fluxbox_1.1.1+dfsg2.orig.tar.bz2 to fluxbox_1.1.1+dfsg1.orig.tar.bz2
<paultag> nigelb: Dennis ( A DM on this package ) did that
<paultag> nigelb: not sure why -- is that causing the issues?
<nigelb> paultag: he also corrected it in changelog
<nigelb> but he forgot to correct the source package name
<paultag> nigelb: in the control, yes?
<paultag> that can't be right
<nigelb> when you don't have same name as last entry in changelog, it assumes native
<paultag> nigelb: I've never delt with this before -- what do I have to change?
<nigelb> paultag: change name of source package to match with name in last changelog entry
<paultag> Ohhh!!
<paultag> I see it now
<paultag> nigelb: thanks :3
<nigelb> paultag: We all make same mistakes :)
<paultag> nigelb: it was friken' dennis
<paultag> nigelb: he does not know how to use git and he is making this package so unstable. I don't know how he is a DM
<paultag> but I should have caught that, it's as much my fault as his
<paultag> nigelb: mind posting that answer to mentors so that people don't jump on me? :)
<nigelb> hehe, ok :)
<paultag> nigelb: holy shit, that's another issue that is in there
<paultag> nigelb: I'm going to kill dennis
<paultag> thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> paultag: I think you already got jumped
<paultag> yup
<paultag> sure did
<nigelb> paultag: about time you kicked your team mate ;)
<paultag> nigelb: I'm not happy with him, but what can I say. He is a DM and I'm still just a hacker. He must know a bit more then me anyway
<nigelb> paultag: Not really.  He conviced someome that he knows more than others which is a bit different from actually knowing it
<paultag> true.
<paultag> that's why I'm going to wait :)
<paultag> no sense in tainting the system because I don't want to wait another few months
<cjohnston> dpm: ping
<paultag> nigelb: poke
<nigelb> paultag: pong
<paultag> nigelb: I'm still having issues. I've tried almost every permutation. I've changed the directory I'm working in, source archive name and control file all to values that I understood as sane, and the dsc is still showing up as native
<nigelb> damn
<nigelb> paultag: ask in #ubuntu-motu?
<nigelb> there are a few DDs around all the time :)
<paultag> nigelb: I feel like they would get upset because it's debian :)
<paultag> Oh, humm
<nigelb> paultag: NO WAY
<nigelb> if they do, we'll fix that.  Since the package flows down to ubuntu too
<paultag> mm.
<nigelb> paultag: or ask on oftc #debian-mentors
<nigelb> pabs should be around
<paultag> nigelb: I got banned from there
<paultag> nigelb: I tried to join but I was not identified
<paultag> nigelb: first thing I tried to do
<nigelb> paultag: meh, about time you registered on oftc ;)
<paultag> nigelb: That was the problem
<paultag> nigelb: I am, and I have been
<paultag> nigelb: but I was using mibbit
<paultag> nigelb: and forgot to identify, and it auto-banned me
<paultag> so I emailed the list
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> nigelb: worked it out
<paultag> nigelb: turns out the dir structure is fucked
<paultag> nigelb: all resolved now :)
<dpm> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> hey there dpm.. any chance of being able to do the info about translations this week for the community contribute page? ;-)
<dpm> cjohnston, yeah, I'll see if I can do it tomorrow morning
<cjohnston> awesome.. thanks!
<dpm> np :)
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> on PatchesForwarding
<jcastro> I think there should be a "where to send patches upstream"
<doctormo> jcastro: I'm trying to sort out why the design team have created a deviantArt group for the free culture show case instead of using the existing deviantArt community.
<doctormo> Do you know anything about the FCSC?
<jcastro> I was at the session
<czajkowski> akgraner: any idea why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Abbreviations?action=show  now redirects to a UWN page?
<jcastro> as I was keen to hand it off
<jcastro> what do you mean by "existing deviantart community"?
<jcastro> was there an ubuntu one already on there?
<jcastro> anyway, the guy to ask on that is kwwii, he's running that
<czajkowski> jcastro: is kwwii anywhere on irc btw
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> he's on german time
<czajkowski> ah hr ahead of me so
<czajkowski> jcastro: what irc channel is best to find him
<czajkowski> ?
<vish> czajkowski: #ubuntu-artwork
<czajkowski> vish: cheers
<jcastro> I am glad vish knew
<jcastro> wimer is more my real life drinking buddy at UDSes, I don't really talk to him much on irc
<jcastro> which is weird
<doctormo> jcastro: http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/ <- I've posted this community to the plannet several times
<czajkowski> now we all know, didnt know about that chanel
<jcastro> doctormo: you should probably let him know
<doctormo> Thanks
<vish> doctormo: kwwii knows about that group , he is in it as well iirc
<vish> i vaguely recall we had thought about using that deviant art group
<vish> at the session
<doctormo> vish: Did I miss that session?
<vish> doctormo: i think so, i dont recall you in it.  but throwil was the one who mentioned the deviant art group iirc
<doctormo> vish: I think I had a gc conflict, sorry about that, should have marked it as required.
<czajkowski> surely having two groups and two irc channels is a duplication
<vish> czajkowski: two irc channels?  , freeculture  has a channel as well?
<czajkowski> vish: #ubuntu-artists and #ubutu-artwork
<vish> czajkowski: #ubuntu-artists seems non-existent , but #ubuntu-artwork has been there for a *very* long time ,and has always been listed in the artwork wiki http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork , and in the irc channel list
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> vish: just noticed as it's on that deviantart page
<vish> oh
<doctormo> I didn't know there was an #ubuntu-artists irc channel
<doctormo> The #ubuntu-artists thing on deviantArt is not a channel, it's just the dA terminology for a group there.
<dholbach> jcastro: hey
<dholbach> jcastro: so… UDW adopt-an-upstream - what do you think?
<jcastro> dholbach: just schedule me wherever you want. :)
<dholbach> jcastro: do you think qense will be interested too?
<dholbach> jcastro: if qense doesn't I'd be up for it as well
<jcastro> yeah, but I don't want to volunteer him without him showing interest
<jcastro> schedule me for now and when I see him next I'll ask
<jcastro> dholbach: while you're hassling DX
<jcastro> oh, nm, I was going to say hassle someone about unity
<jcastro> but that's probably better for openweek
<dholbach> jcastro: alright - I'll put you in there for now and we an add qense or me later on
<dholbach> jcastro: which date and time?
<jcastro> looking
<jcastro> 1800 Friday!
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<dholbach> jcastro: I don't think we made enough noise about adopt-an-upstream yet, so that's going to be good :-)
<jcastro> dholbach: I have like 3 queued up blog posts on it
 * jcastro is aware he is behind today
<dholbach> oh nice
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro> jono: may I punt the UDS content stuff to tomorrow? I need to get these work items out for upstream contacts out
<czajkowski> jono: I sent you a mail today introducing you to a guy in ireland doing his thesis on Ubuntu, Ubuntu is very new to him
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> I have a BBQ to attend
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> if you can chase up develop-y people for develop-y sessions for UDW and add them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep beers will be on me next time we meet :-D
<jono> jcastro, no worries, tomorrow is fine
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: Its kinda weird so much stuff I've taken for granted is a new curve for the 2 guys doing their thesis on Ubuntu/open souce tis rather interesting
<jono> hehe
<jono> I know what you mean
<jcastro> jono: sometime today I'd like a quick chat towards the end o the day
<jono> jcastro, np
<doctormo> czajkowski: Do you know why he decided to do a thesis on Ubuntu and not on FOSS or one of the other easier subjects?
<Technoviking> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> Technoviking: yo
<Pendulum> doctormo: I would think something on FLOSS and FLOSS communitties would be too broad for a thesis
<Technoviking> jcastro: Is there anyone at Canonical that works with vendors to add Ubuntu to a supported version of Linux
<Technoviking> I'm starting a massive project and want to do it under Ubuntu, but the vendor supports only RedHat
<czajkowski> doctormo: I think Ubuntu is easy
<Technoviking> This will be the second big Linux project I wanted to use Ubuntu but may have to use RHEL
<Technoviking> bleech
<jcastro> Technoviking: I think Boris.
<jcastro> Technoviking: I'll PM you his email, he'll at least be able to point you in the right direction
<Technoviking> jcastro: thanks dude
<czajkowski> doctormo: I did wth others talk on open source I chose Ubuntu, others chose ruby, business in floss, but the 2 guys like Ubuntu and I've said I'll help where I can
<czajkowski> doctormo: plus I dont go down the route of GNU/FLOSS conversations with new people as they tend to be put off
<doctormo> czajkowski: I don't understand your sentence.
<doctormo> Your first one
<czajkowski> doctormo: sigh 4 of us gave talks on open source to masters students. covering different aspects, 2 guys are now doing their project on Ubuntu/community.
<czajkowski> Technoviking: can you moderate two mails to the forums council please
<czajkowski> Technoviking: Thank you, and any update on the Hebrew ?
<doctormo> Ah I see, two students who you gave talks to are not doing projects on Ubuntu/community.
<doctormo> now*
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> doctormo: I did blog about this both the giving the talks and the projects the 2 guys are doing
<Technoviking> czajkowski: no, Ryan is in severe baby mode.. I think the birth can happen anyday now.
<czajkowski> Technoviking: grand, thank you
<akgraner> czajkowski, have no idea but looks like it's been that way since early 2009 - ask nhandler
<Technoviking> jcastro and jono: "Making Ubuntu Support a Choice for Vendors" maybe a good session for the Community/Server tracks at the next UDS
<doctormo> Technoviking: One of my friends here in MA is trying to set up a new business for computer support, focusing mostly on Ubuntu. I'm interested to see where it goes.
<Technoviking> doctormo: coolness, I'm wanting vendors that make software for Linux consider other options for "offcially support" than RHEL
<akgraner> czajkowski, after looking into it further - looks like it redirects b/c UWN now maintains the glossary of acronyms and abbreviations as we come across new ones in our stories/posts/articles and on the mailing lists - let me know if you need more information - see the history of the page as well :-)
<doctormo> Technoviking: I believe that's a matter of costing the testing procedures along with the skills required to do it, against the expected revenue.
<jcastro> jono: I am available whenever, just lmk which communication method you would prefer
<jono> jcastro, cool, lets talk this afternoon, I have calls most of the day
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> doctormo: great job sorting the deviantart stuff!
<doctormo> jcastro: Thanks, got everyone who needs it admin access and some nice blog entries.
<jcastro> <-- EOD
<doctormo> Bye jcastro
<akgraner> who hoo - only 7 slots still open for Developer Week :-)
 * akgraner looks through the sessions and notes whose proverbial doors need knocking on :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-25
<nigelb> now we know robbie always copy pastes old mails :p
<doctormo> nigelb: do we?
<nigelb> doctormo: he send a mail telling karmic is in debian import freeze :p
<nigelb> *sent
<doctormo> heh
<nigelb> He did correct it with maverick later though
 * vish wonders if jcastro was hammered last night :D
<nigelb> vish: very good probability :p
<dholbach> good morning
 * nigelb waves to dholbach 
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> vish: ok, now I totally think jorge was hammered last night, especially before hitting the post button :P
<vish> nigelb: yeah , that was what i was mentioning ;)
<nigelb> vish: I hadn't checked planet today
<nigelb> till now
<nigelb> paultag_: poke?
<nigelb> dpm: good morning :)
<dpm> good morning nigelb :)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hiya dholbach
<dholbach> how are you doing?
 * jussi has a day off from work :)
<nigelb> jussi: lucky guy!
<dholbach> dpm: do you know what GSI means on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingChanges?
<dpm> dholbach, ah, it means the OpenOffice.org translation format, but it could have been put in a clearer way
<dholbach> thanks dpm - I'm happy to change it
<dpm> dholbach, in fact, the OOo translations are not in the language packs, but in a separate opeonoffice.org-l10n package. It might even be that that's the same way it's done in Debian, so it's no longer a difference
<dholbach> dpm: ah ok
 * dholbach has no idea
<dpm> ccheney should know whether the OOo packaging in Ubuntu differs from Debian
<dholbach> ok
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> aloha czajkowski :)
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<popey> he seems... grumpy
<nigelb> popey: or drunk depending on how you interpret it :p
<czajkowski> awwww poor jcastro what a rant
<czajkowski> I assume its about the iphone 4
<nigelb> wait, he got an iphone 4?
<czajkowski> no i susect the crazy friends did
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> Aha, entirely possible :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: I envy you! wish I was in dublin in July!
<czajkowski> Why
<czajkowski> what's going on then?
 * nigelb giggles
<nigelb> I read you post just now
<czajkowski> oh right
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> http://url.ie/6lxe
<czajkowski> atm I live in Castleconnell so a bit away from Dublin
<czajkowski> but year our poll thing is working out well
<nigelb> July must be awesome for geeknic like things
<nigelb> oh, 2 hours away :/
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> but I don't mind I'll pop into the car and scoot up
<jussi> one thing I love about summer is the ability to get free flowers from the garden :D Sari will be happy when she gets home :)
<czajkowski> aww
<jussi> czajkowski: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=4548320&id=695927806
<czajkowski> nice
<nigelb> jussi: its beautiful! I see you've made good use of your day off :)
<popey> :( inaccessible
<czajkowski> popey: you're not on fb any more are you
<popey> nope
<popey> as a test, can you right click the image linked above and post the url?
<czajkowski> yarp
<czajkowski> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs104.snc4/35548_402711627806_695927806_4548320_380204_n.jpg
<paultag_> nigelb: ouch
<popey> heh czajkowski security fail, i can see that
<Pendulum> popey: photos have always been a security fail in that way
<popey> yeah, i guess i never noticed till I didnt have an account :)
<nigelb> that is huge security fail
<jcastro> nigelb: good news!
<jcastro> I found a bored friend yesterday
<jcastro> I expect he'll be ready to check out the review team in a few hours when he heads to work
<nigelb> jcastro: he agreed to do patch review? ;)
 * nigelb cheers!
<jcastro> it's summer at university and he's bored, so he has nothing to do, so I told him he can keep his skills sharp etc. doing a few patches a day
<nigelb> actually, I found if I get into a flow I can do 30 at a time
<jcastro> ah, looks like all the unity stuff finally built
 * jcastro orders his new laptop
<czajkowski> I passed the 3 interviews from AOL :D
<czajkowski> back for final 2 on Tuesday :D
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yay!
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> excellent way to start a friday, my maverick PC is dead. :(
<czajkowski> jcastro: you're up a tad early?
<jcastro> I am motivated to finish things I am behind on
<czajkowski> jcastro: *hugs*
<czajkowski> jcastro: liked you blog post
<jcastro> hah, I don't think many people got it
<nigelb> jcastro: we suspected you were drunk :/
<czajkowski> jcastro: about the iphone ?
<jcastro> nigelb: hah
<nigelb> jcastro: the post was excellent though :)
<jcastro> so I have a friend who is looking for ajob
<jcastro> and I went to this meet and greet job thing
<jcastro> since no one else in the loco wanted to risk it being lame
<jcastro> so I said I would check it out
<jcastro> ends up there's tons of people looking for linux qualified people locally
<czajkowski> oh nice
<jcastro> so I kept texting my friend "dude, I've been talking to this guy for like an hour, he needs a sysadmin, stop by"
<jcastro> but you know where he was?
<jcastro> standing in line for an iphone
<czajkowski> see iphone drool
<jcastro> so I got ditched for a phone
<jcastro> and he's totally ok with that
<jcastro> *odd shake*
<czajkowski> jcastro: odd mate
<czajkowski> I dont get the iphone excitement, but then again my iphone mates don't get my ubuntu excitement, so each to their own technnology
<popey> exactly
 * jcastro works on his blog post on a contributor
<jussi> Hrm, Ive got Sausages, Mushrooms, Bacon, onion,garlic,creme fraiche, 1/4 cabbage, cream - (non whipping), chilli, potatoes, pasta, rice and prunes n the cupboard. any suggestions on Lunch/dinner?
<popey> all of it
<popey> in a bucket
<jussi> LOL
<popey> with an egg on top
<jussi> sorry, no egs
<jussi> eggs
<popey> mr creosote will not be happy
<jussi> the mushrooms need to be eaten, so they are an almost must
<czajkowski> yuck mushrooms
<czajkowski> will eat them if they are chopped very fine in stuff I cant see or taste
<akgraner> dholbach, 7 open slots for Dev Week...
<nigelb> akgraner: link me to the schedule?
<jussi> fried mushrooms rock
<dholbach> akgraner: getting there, eh? :)
<nigelb> jussi: yes yes, and muschroom fried rice
<jussi> nom
<jussi> so no suggestions?
<jussi> apart from popey's throw it all in a bucket...
<nigelb> I wish I knew enough of cooking to actually suggest something
<Pendulum> jussi: what sort of potato?
<jussi> nigelb: thats incredibly disappointing. you need to go lean some cooking.
<nigelb> jussi: I agree.  If I could spend a month at home with mom, I would
<nigelb> right now, I can do stuff but I need directions
<Pendulum> nigelb: nah, all you need is a cookbook and practice. then you'll figure it out eventually how to modify
<jussi> Pendulum: not sure - bag doesnt say, but propbably van gough or something similar. bag says "for all food"
<nigelb> akgraner: is there a getting started with lp development yet?
<nigelb> jml agreed to do something of that sort
<Pendulum> jussi: so not something you could bake and stuff?
<dholbach> james_w: is there a UDD channel?
<jussi> Pendulum: nah, smaller ones - less than the size of your fist
<akgraner> nigelb, there is a getting started with develpment
<jussi> Pendulum: and getting a bit old also... probably need to put them on the must eat list
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/734351841/adopt-an-upstream-victor-vargas
<james_w> dholbach: no, there is not
<jcastro> ^^ thoughts?
<nigelb> akgraner: there was a getting started with launchpad one planned.  jml *might* do it :)
<jussi> Pendulum: I was thinking some sort of soup
<dholbach> james_w: just thought I'd pester people in there for a channel :-D
<dholbach> errr
<dholbach> session
<Pendulum> jussi: that could be good. a creamy potato soup with sausage in it maybe?
<jussi> Pendulum: yeah.. I just need some sort of base recipeto work from
<nigelb> jcastro: kamusin ROCKS!
<nigelb> I handed over rhythmbox when I couldn't find time to handle it anymore
<jcastro> nigelb: anything you want to add?
<james_w> dholbach: :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: Nothing much, its perfect :)
<Pendulum> jussi: http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1648,154181-255204,00.html ?
<nigelb> dholbach: hunt down maco and ask her to do one on UDD ;)
<james_w> dholbach: do you have a recipes session?
<dholbach> james_w: nope
<dholbach> james_w: but one on daily builds generally
<nigelb> there is one
<dholbach> jcastro: NICE
<nigelb> there is one on daily builds that is :)
<akgraner> nigelb, let me have my caffeine and put my contacts in and re-read the schedule then :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: jml didn't add yet.  I'll someone get him to add something in or ask someone to do it :)
<nigelb> *somehow
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks!
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> I've become a recruiter now ;)
<nigelb> akgraner: oh, jfo could do one about kernel triage
<akgraner> nigelb, yep he was off yesterday or I would have asked
<nigelb> gah, he's not yet on irc
<jussi> Pendulum: thanks... lets see how it turns out
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm trying to get someone to do a session about bot-devel, lets see how that goes :)
<Pendulum> jussi: np. although now it's all your fault that I had to go make myself a potato :P
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> jcastro: from the other post, I <3 the line "And no, I dont mean the hippies, I mean your other friends" :D
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah, gotta take a dig at greg-g every chance I get. heh
<nigelb> hahaha
 * popey spies on his wife doing the hoovering between 12:00 and 12:40 http://popey.com/~alan/house/
<akgraner> Pete put up a bird cam so people can watch the birds at our house and we all forget it is there
<akgraner> so people see the kids fighting
<nigelb> haha
<akgraner> the dog chasing squirrels - and me yelling at the kids
<Pendulum> heh
<nigelb> did you yell for the whole sunroof thingie?
<akgraner> yes!
<nigelb> (it was totally funny btw)
<akgraner> which made the kids and Pete laugh
<nigelb> you sound like my mom.  Also leaving the sunroof open sounds like the stupid things that I tend to do :D
<akgraner> Nick used to tell us we needed to go a graner podcast - b/c of all the funny crap like that happens at our house.. well that and the debates Pete and I get into...
<nigelb> I think you should too!
<akgraner> brb - coffee is ready :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: you wouldn't even have to record it specially, just set up some good mics around the house :P
<nigelb> jokes apart - a podcast would be a good idea
<AlanBell> the next Ozzy and Sharon
<akgraner> Pendulum - the show would have to come with a warning label for language and humor....
<akgraner> and don't even throw JFo into the mix - he is an instigator....
<nigelb> lol
<JFo> I have no idea what you are talking about
<JFo> :)
<JFo> I am a perfect angel
<dholbach> JFo: only in your dreams
<dholbach> :-P
 * popey shudders at the thought of being in JFos dreams
<nigelb> haha
<JFo> heh
 * JFo tries to look more pious
<nigelb> JFo: want to do a session at dev week?
<JFo> nigelb, when is that?
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<dholbach> JFo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<JFo> ooh, I'd only be able to do one monday, Tuesday or Wednesday since I have to fly to Dallas on Thurdsay and then Prague on Friday
<nigelb> JFo: wednesday 2000 UTC
 * JFo translates that to his local time
<czajkowski> akgraner: cleaned any more of your car over there :p
<akgraner> JFo, see a perfect angle would say yes :-)
<akgraner> czajkowski, hehe - nope it's clean enough :-)
 * dholbach hugs akgraner
<JFo> akgraner, a gullible one
<JFo> :)
<dholbach> JFo: that's not very pious
<czajkowski> akgraner: pissed myswelf laughing when I read it on fb
<JFo> oh err...
 * JFo looks pious again
 * akgraner reminds JFo that Lucifer was a perfect angel too (at one point) :-P  
<czajkowski> JFo: I imagine you looking rather uncomfortable over there so
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> JFo is on the spot :D
<JFo> nigelb, I should be able to swing that.
<dholbach> czajkowski: you mean http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs147.snc4/36724_405086501838_766296838_4124368_2021002_n.jpg?
<akgraner> czajkowski, yeah now that it is dry - I laughed a little too yesterday.
<JFo> nah, was just making sure my flight was on thursday like I imagined it was
<czajkowski> *gring*
<nigelb> that was beautifl picture!
 * akgraner misses Prague....
 * czajkowski is planning on invading Canada sometime between now and september if possible 
<akgraner> JFo, thanks!
<JFo> akgraner, ?
<akgraner> JFo, what are you etch a sketch today :-P   for agreeing to do the session for Dev Week :-)
<JFo> oh
<JFo> no, I've just been working on 5 things since then
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> JFo, I was teasing you ...
<akgraner> :-P
<JFo> oh
<JFo> :)
 * JFo is still semi-distracted by e-mail
<nigelb> Note to self: when JFo is semi-distracted easier to convince him to do stuff :D
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> ok caffeine has kicked in and I can see now .. catch you all laters - got stuff to finish :-)
<nigelb> hehe, cya :)
<greg-g> jcastro: love you too ;)
<jcastro> :)
<nigelb> LOL
<nigelb> JFo: updated schedule with your name
<JFo> nigelb, thank you sir
<nigelb> dholbach or akgraner: can either of you follow up with jussi - I asked the bot folks if they can talk about bot devel :)
 * nigelb has to leave about now
<akgraner> nigelb, yeppers
<nigelb> We have 5 slots to go!
<dholbach> nigelb: get them to sign up for the slots
<dholbach> nigelb: we can still move stuff around later on
<dholbach> nigelb: or change the session title
<akgraner> JFo, what is your session title and I'll add it
<JFo> hmmm, I think nigelb called it OMG Kernel Panic!
<akgraner> JFo, okie dokie - adding it now :-) with a note you need it to be on Monday
<JFo> ?
<JFo> what do you mean on a Monday?
<akgraner> nm wrong conversation
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> now I am distracted
<akgraner> grrrr
<JFo> heh
<JFo> looks like nigelb already added mine anyway
<akgraner> yep
<JFo> Wednesday afternoon
<jcastro> jay foe
<jcastro> forum participation in that thread seems to be not so good. :(
<jcastro> how are the docs coming along?
<jcastro> JFo: ^
<JFo> still in progress with a finalization during the platform sprint
 * jcastro thumbs up
<dholbach> akgraner: 4 left
<maco> nigelb: youve got james_w sittin right next to you in the channel, and you want /me/ to do one on UDD? pffffffffft
<jcastro> DING!
<jcastro> that's the sound of a dying work item!
<dholbach> maco: want to give another session at UDW?
<dholbach> maco: there's 4 slots left
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<jcastro> dholbach: is the sync request process formalized or is it just snagging someone on irc
<vish> dholbach: do you have the logs for older UDW's?
<vish> dholbach: iirc david did one for papercuts , if i have that , i could fill up one slot ;)
 * vish lazy 
<akgraner> vish, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Previous
<vish> akgraner: thanks
<jcastro> dpm: how you holding up over there, anything I can do to help?
<dholbach> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<jcastro> thank you sir!
<dholbach> de rien
<dholbach> vish: was it at UDW or UOW?
<vish> dholbach: found it!
<dholbach> super
<vish> dholbach: the 15th second slot free?
<czajkowski> Pretty good article http://www.zdnet.com/blog/education/why-isnt-ubuntu-good-enough-for-us-classrooms/4055
<dholbach> vish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<dholbach> vish: err, yes
<vish> dholbach: i'll take it :D
 * dholbach hugs vish
<dholbach> 3! TO! GO!
<vish> damn you nigelb ! ;p
<jussi> czajkowski: Im not a fan.
<dholbach> vish: shall I go and add you or are you going to do it yourself?
<dpm> jcastro, doing fine here, right now not, but thanks!
<vish> dholbach: either way , works for me :)
<dholbach> vish: same here :)
<jussi> czajkowski: I think saying "it cant run proprietry X or proprietry y" is the wrong way to say it - its more about Gimp and OOo dont have the features needed.
<vish> dholbach: :D , ok, i
 * dholbach hugs vish
<vish> i'll do it*
<dholbach> thanks vish
<vish> np..
<jussi> We shouldnt be hungering after proprietry apps, but aiming to make open apps better so they compete properly.
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<jcastro> dholbach: I have lp powers
<jcastro> I can just JFDI that ubuntu description
<dholbach> jcastro: me too - I just wasn't sure what people want to see there :)
 * jcastro fixes
<jcastro> screw it, it's friday
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<dholbach> akgraner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep - 2 to go! :)
<akgraner> woot woot!
<akgraner> If we can get the bots and Beginning Development in LP then it's full...
<akgraner> maco, didn't you want to facilitate a session for Developer Week :-)
 * highvoltage stumbles in and yells HOLA!
<akgraner> highvoltage, we have a How to help with Xubuntu session for Dev Week - Don't you want to do an Edubuntu one for Developers :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: when's the next Dev week? I'm in the process of moving to Canada so my schedule currently looks like (insert a combination of very bad stuff here) that's been thrown into a concrete mixer
<akgraner> July 12-16, 2010
<akgraner> check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> highvoltage, good luck on the move...
<highvoltage> akgraner: that would work good, I can get stgraber involved too, and he can be backup just in case I need to be traveling or something, but I think by then the dust would've settled
<akgraner> highvoltage, GREAT! Can you add it to the prep page :-)  There are 2 slots on Friday - pick which one works best for ya!  and Thank you!
<highvoltage> akgraner: added, thanks for pinging me about it, I'll post to the edubuntu list about it too
<highvoltage> (well, when the schedule is more or less finalised :) )
<akgraner> Thanks :-)
<akgraner> dholbach, one left
<dholbach> great
<JFo> highvoltage, why would you want to move to canada ;-)
<akgraner> dholbach, just pinged nixternal to see if the Kubuntu folks wanted to do a session for Developer Week
<dholbach> akgraner: there's a few kde/qt sessions already, but yeah maybe they want to another one
<akgraner> dholbach, I haven't heard back  - I'm still holding out for the bot session :-)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono: akgraner and I reserved the last slot of UDW for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep :)
<highvoltage> JFo: work reasons (otherwise it seems quite dull ;))
<JFo> ah, that's alright then ;)
<dholbach> hey jono_
<dholbach> jono_: akgraner and I reserved the last slot of UDW for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep :)
<jono_> dholbach, I will be on a plane
<jono_> so give it to someone else
<jono_> thanks though :)
<dholbach> jono_: working on it
<dholbach> jono_: the schedule looks good though… I mean, even without you
<dholbach> :)
<maco> jcastro: your blog confuses me
<jcastro> it's ok you're not the only one
<jcastro> just scroll past it
<jcastro> heh
 * popey strolls past jcastro 
<jcastro> #blamepopey
<popey> \o/
<popey> http://hashtags.wikia.com/wiki/Blamepopey zoiks!
<jcastro> popey: you're on the CC right?
<popey> I am
<jcastro> could you perhaps try to help get some concensus on the design team blog?
<jcastro> I'd like to add it to planet asap
<popey> sure
<jcastro> #itellpeoplepopeyisawesomebuttheydon'tbelieveme
<popey> you need to make that a 140 char hastag :)
<popey> well, 139
<popey> done
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have a great WE! see you on monday! :)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<popey> Enjoy Sunday :)
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<popey> good luck
<dholbach> haha
<popey> (not)
<popey> :D
<dholbach> to you too
<dholbach> you'll need it ;-)
<popey> hahaha
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> I honestly don't know what's going to happen
<dholbach> it'll be interesting
<dholbach> and I'll drive from my parents' place back early, so I arrive in time to watch the game
<dholbach> anyway, let's hope we're still friends on Monday :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * maco is confused
<maco> are england and germany playing against each other on sunday?
<jcastro> popey: how many +1s do we need?
<popey> maco: yes
<popey> jcastro: enough :)
<popey> tbh I highly doubt anyone will -1
<jcastro> yeah I just want to get this todo off my plate
<jcastro> I started work like 2 hours early to experiment, and it's been working great so far!
<jcastro> jono_: man, unity looks badass with that new sf wallpaper
<jono_> jcastro, yeah, it looks sweet :)
<doctormo> jcastro: screenshot?
<jcastro> doctormo: on his blog
<doctormo> jono_: Looks nice, I'm glad there are still buttons on the desktop, although the theme is a little high contrast for my taste.
<doctormo> All: What an interesting image http://kenry99.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Analogia-168943245?q=1&qo=1
<jcastro> doctormo: the gibbon looks like an orangutan
<doctormo> Looks liek some Disney characters to me.
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> someone had a pet roundup image I saw once
<doctormo> I think by looking at it there are a number of existing images I know about which have been traced, all ones he couldn't find are from Disney.
<doctormo> But there are lots of interesting images, like this one: http://funeralspring.deviantart.com/art/ubuntu-168696076?q=1&qo=1
<jcastro> jono_: would you like an update on menu stuff before I EOD?
<doctormo> jcastro: http://leftyfb.com/2010/06/25/fosscon-2010-followup/ big praise for you on your talk, well done.
 * jcastro looks
<jcastro> yeah it was fun
<jono_> jcastro, please
<jono_> jcastro, lets do mumble
<jcastro> jono_: I can mumbles
<jcastro> gimme 5?
<jono_> sure
<doctormo> jono_: 15 weeks to go until release, everything look like it's going to plan?
<jono_> doctormo, all seems in order :)
<doctormo> That's good, I
<doctormo> 'm hoping everything goes to plan and we get a nice developer's flatform going with Maverik.
<doctormo> platform*
<jcastro> jono_: I'm all set
<jono_> jcastro, one sec
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu
<jcastro> https://edge.launchpad.net/weather-indicator
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/4717029847/sizes/l/
<jcastro> Can anyone tell that's like my favorite shirt?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-27
<nigelb> maco: dholbach wanted someone who's used UDD to talk out of experience, naturally, I suggested you :)
<nigelb> vish: I told ya I'd get you to do an IRC session ;)
<nigelb> maco: yes, england vs germany going on now, /me is in front of TV
<nigelb> maco: and germany just scored!
<bencrisford> nigelb: I lost interest when they ignored our goal because the linesman wasn't paying attention :(
<nigelb> bencrisford: my ears got blasted away by my england fan friends when that happened
<nigelb> I'm pretty sure I heard some "new" swear words
<bencrisford> nigelb: heh, I can imagine :D
<nigelb> bencrisford: but then I'm a germany supporter *evil grin*
<bencrisford> nigelb: lol, well the way we're playing I dont blame you
<bencrisford> we = england* :)
<nigelb> haha
<akgraner> jcastro, dang you were a busy blogger this week  - I am about to rename The Planet section of the newsletter - to jcasto writes :-P
<czajkowski> akgraner: heh
<czajkowski> akgraner: UWN fun times
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> heya czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: howdy
<nigelb> czajkowski: I'm summarizing your post now :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: which one, did a few this week
<nigelb> yes, we should rename it to jorge and laura speaks ;)
<nigelb> the one about encouraging locoteams to talk more
 * czajkowski is in the middle of doing one more 
<czajkowski> cool
<nigelb> woohooo germany scoooores again!
 * akgraner wishes the Councils had a blog...  CC, LoCo, IRC, Forum etc... :-)  Like Canonical Voices and each of the teams blog there :-)  (but again I have weird wishes)
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> oh dear, another goal :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: yeah I know some folks would liek it, I prefer doing it on my own blg as I don't want another blog to read tbh
<czajkowski> akgraner: but I do see your point also, but many just read the planet or Irish folks read mine and others and don't want an RSS for others
<bencrisford> 4 - 1 :(, no way...
<bencrisford> nigelb: congratulations :D :P
<nigelb> bencrisford: he
<nigelb> really bad defence by england
 * bencrisford isnt happy, now they're still gonna cancel good TV for the world cup, and England wont even be playing
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> nigelb: akgraner you used/searched for #locoteams
<nigelb> czajkowski: my laptop died, I don't twitter or dent anymore :(
<nigelb> (also lost my twitter password, which was inside gwibber)
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> nigelb: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/06/27/loco-teams-health-check/
<akgraner> czajkowski, nope... looking through my RSS feeds....
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: tis slowly taking off, teams using it to advertise their events
<nigelb> czajkowski: session vs section?
<akgraner> czajkowski, that's great but that means I have to search there them go and find the write - ups somewhere else
<czajkowski> nigelb: where?
<nigelb> czajkowski: first line of your post
<czajkowski> akgraner: aye true, was just letting you know someting we're using and some may add a url to an event in it
<czajkowski> nigelb: tis meant to be session
<nigelb> ah, ok - my mistake :)
<czajkowski> no bother
<akgraner> czajkowski, yep I like the idea :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: if they used it to add URLS on events they'd done it'd be even better
<czajkowski> or ran events and want to tell MORE people about them , if they dont have ppl posting on the planet
<akgraner> czajkowski, put we still need write-ups somewhere  :-/
<akgraner> but I'll go into that more later
<akgraner> gotta finish this :-)
<czajkowski> aye gotta go head into hospital to visit mum
<czajkowski> catch folks later
<nigelb> ciao
<vish>   "a.k.a. the "Moneypenny said yes" release" huh  o.0  ?
<vish> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00007.html
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> also note the msg number
<vish> hehe
<nigelb> vish: I told you when you didn't agree for UUD, I'd catch you ;)
<vish> nigelb: baaaaaaahhh :(
<nigelb> vish: *glee*
<nigelb> vish: you're a james bond fan?
<vish> yeah , sorta , not since the new guy ;p
<nigelb> the release name is in reference to an older bond movie dialogue or something
<vish> nigelb: yeah got that, but i was wondering where he was pulling that from ;)
<vish> its not in lp  , afaik
<nigelb> I have no clue
<jcastro> akgraner: heh awesome
<jcastro> akgraner: hey did you get your shoulder fixed?
<akgraner> jcastro, I got another shot and cortisone shots....
<akgraner> they still can't do surgery yet... :-(
<jcastro> :(
<akgraner> my immune system is not playing nice
<akgraner> nerve blocks are awesome things... but are just a temp fix..
<jcastro> brutal
<akgraner> jcastro, can take a look at your schedule for next week and pencil me in for a call 15-20 mins....  I'll shoot you an agenda email of some things I wanted to talk about so we can stay on schedule :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: I am good every day except wednesday morning
<jcastro> and monday at 2
<jcastro> akgraner: how about tomorrow after my call with bacon?
<akgraner> jcastro, works for me
<akgraner> anyone got the link to jono's description of his videocast for this past week?  Where he tells what he is going to talk about
<czajkowski> Technoviking: ping
<akgraner> I think he posted it on FB but I am not looking at FB atm as I will get distracted :-/
<czajkowski> Technoviking: any idea when/if what change is gonna be implemented https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/562902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562902 in ubuntu-community "Ubuntu Forums - List of LoCo forums is focused on one country (affects: 9) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> akgraner: lot of serverd fifth
<czajkowski> stil looking
<czajkowski> akgraner: cant find it sorry
<akgraner> no worries :-)  thanks for looking - really appreciate it
<akgraner> :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: no bother sorry
<czajkowski> maybe am going blind
<czajkowski> trying to find food, starving after going in to see mum
<akgraner> hehe I feel that way all the time :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-20
<nigelb> Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hello dh	
<nigelb> erm
<nigelb> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<kim0> Morning fellas
<jussi> kim0: you arent saying morning to the ladies in the channel?
<kim0> morning ladies :)
<kim0> wasn't really sure fellas is a men only thing
<kim0> jussi: how's it going
<kim0> silence is king today
 * kim0 needs to grab some coffee
<nigelb> morning kim0
<nigelb> ahoy jussi
<jussi> Heya kim0 :)
<jussi> and nigelb
<jussi> Had to run from desk for a few
<kim0> nigelb: jussi yow
<kim0> such a great morning over here
<nigelb> ok, bitlbee just rocks, just saying :-)
<nigelb> I'm logged into my IM accounts on IRC. What could rock more than that ;)
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> I'm on irssi .. what's the point of replacing pidgin with an irc client
<nigelb> no
<nigelb> I'm on irssi
<nigelb> kim0: I can talk to all my IM contacts on irssi now ;)
<kim0> bitlbee is like some account proxy ?
<jussi> kim0: it basically starts an ircd of its own, and gateways that to your IM provides
<jussi> providers
<nigelb> kim0: yeah, its a transport of sorts
<kim0> a ah .. makes sense
<topyli> if pidgin is a good IM client and so-and-so irc client, you can compromise the other way and have so-and-so IM in a good irc client! :)
<nigelb> topyli: exactly!
<cjohnston> uggh
<nigelb> cjohnston: woke up on the wrong side of the bed?
<cjohnston> woke up would be a better answer
<jussi> awww
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> good morning sunshine
<Pendulum> morning mhall119
<nigelb> morning mhall119, Pendulum
 * nigelb did morn<TAB>
<mhall119> been there, done that
<topyli> i keep trying to tab complete "tickles" and "cuddles" in -offtopic
<jcastro> dholbach: LOOK AT THAT AMAZING BURN DOWN
<dholbach> :)
<mhall119> jcastro: status.ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> we need to deploy summit and loco-directory some some of ours get moved to DONE
<nigelb> I feel old :| http://imgur.com/gallery/dffpt
<popey> funny you should mention that nigelb
<popey> http://www.threadless.com/product/2791/Nostalgia/tab,guys/style,shirt
<popey> I have that t-shirt
<nigelb> popey: oooooh, I should get it too!
<popey> :D
<nigelb> popey: The other one I'd like to see is "Why doesn't my partition start with A:/"
<popey> heh
<jono> kim0, all set?
 * kim0 grabbing mic
<jono> kim0, brb, sound problems
<kim0> jono: ready
<jono> kim0, :-)
<kim0> :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> heya AlanBell
<jcastro> so wiki.u.c seems way less sucky now
<nigelb> once you eventually login :P
<nigelb> </snary comments>
<nigelb> *snarky
 * popey clicks "log me in" and starts the timer
<popey> Time passes...
<popey> "Waiting for login.ubuntu.com..."
<popey> Time passes...
<czajkowski> same comments on most channels all weekend and today
<popey> STOP THE CLOCK!
<nigelb> Got logged in?
<popey> I assume this has been reported to IS?
<popey> no, silly!
<nigelb> Yes
<popey> "Proxy Error
<popey> "
<nigelb> drat
<nigelb> I pinged IS almost a few hours after the new wiki was up.
<nigelb> It improved then, but still not normal.
<Pendulum> I wonder if this relates to charlie-tca having trouble logging in. He thought it was because his theme was not set to the light theme
<nigelb> Possibly.
<AlanBell> popey: bradm is apparently looking into it
<czajkowski> nobody in -ie can log in
<mhall119> popey, nigelb: thanks for the nostalgia
<jono> dholbach, can we start our call earlier today, in the next 10 mins or so?
<dholbach> jono, sure, ~10 mins sounds good - still finishing something real quick :)
<jono> thanks dholbach
<nigelb> mhall119: heh, happy to be of service ;-)
<daker> Pendulum, me too
<daker> now having : Internal Server Error
<dholbach> jono, I'm ready - just call whenever
<jono> dholbach, sorry otp, wont be long
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow
<paultag> Dang. I'm bummed. FB called and said they'd not be making an offer.
<paultag> who's hiring? :)
 * nigelb hugs paultag 
<pleia2> paultag: wikimedia
<pleia2> http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Job_openings
<pleia2> I was just talking with one of their community people on saturday, she was trying to get me to apply
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<paultag> pleia2: humm
<paultag> pleia2: I think I might try to stick around BOS now
 * pleia2 nods
<popey> right, who do I file this against? http://twitpic.com/5edipf
<popey> favicon for planet.ubuntu.com and the one for loco.ubuntu.com are not the same shade of orange
<nigelb> popey: cjohnston!
 * popey pokes cjohnston with a colo{u}r picker
<pleia2> I usually try very hard to defend canonical IS, but the wiki has unusable for days and ubuntu-news.org is broken, news team is hard enough without all our tools being broken
 * pleia2 is not having a good day so far :\
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<popey> whats up with ubuntu-news pleia2 ?
<popey> oh, i see
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> since yesterday it's been giving either a database error or a "no content from server" error
<popey> er
<pleia2> sometimes it loads, but I haven't seen it load in a while
<popey> it just loaded for me
<popey> with a significant delay
<pleia2> ah, finally loaded for me this time too
<pleia2> first time today!
<popey> admin seems spritely now
<popey> ish
<paultag> jcastro: if I apply to canonical, will it be a waste of my time, realistically?
<jcastro> paultag: we don't take tiling window manager guys.
<jcastro> j/k
<paultag> hahaha
<jcastro> no clue, I am not a hiring person
<Pici> heh
<jcastro> and I have no way to judge your technical skills
<jcastro> but, what's to lose?
<paultag> jcastro: yeah I know, but you've got to have a feel for the process
<paultag> jcastro: more interviews that drain the life out of me
<jcastro> not really, other than it's important to reach out to the hiring manager along with the form
<jcastro> if you fill out the form on the website it just goes into a pile
<jcastro> you need to fill that out + talk to the team lead
<paultag> jcastro: cheers
<jcastro> but other than that, all I have is "good luck"
<paultag> jcastro: I don't even know that I'll apply just yet :P
<jcastro> I know in the past we used to mess up applicants, but the past cycle or  so they have someone at HR that has all that stuff sorted now
<paultag> jcastro: yeah, HR really lamed out. Took them over 7 months to get back to me last time I applied.
<jcastro> when was that?
<nigelb> paultag: Also, adding to jcastro's isntructions, Please don't stab yourself or break your keyboard head-desking when you try to apply via Taleo. It sucks. Everyone knows.
<paultag> jcastro: I can't even remember it's been so long. I sent Jane an email about it, and she seemed to have taken my whining to heart
<paultag> which is nice
<mhall119> paultag: I told you, you're just too awesome for Facebook
<paultag> mhall119: dude, I dunno. That sucks. I wish they said it was some BS issue with this or that. It sucks to hear I was not up to their standards.
<mhall119> paultag: especially given the number of problems I see on Facebook as a user, I wonder what their standards actually are
<paultag> heh
<jcastro> hggdh: any thoughts on my debian ~ubuntu-bugcontrol proposal?
<nigelb> paultag: I think its becuase you didn't facebook from the interview ;)
<mhall119> but he did!
<mhall119> at least from the waiting room
<nigelb> Did you check your self into Facebook HQ?
<nigelb> "Not addicted yet, lets try the next guy"
<hggdh> jcastro: I am absolutely not against (note how carefully written this is!)
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> paultag: if you want to move to Tampa, I can hook you up with a former employer looking for python guys
<hggdh> jcastro: I think Debian is a special case
<paultag> mhall119: word,  thanks
<nigelb> hggdh: We need new rules :-)
<nigelb> hggdh: To fit the special case that is Debian Developers.
<hggdh> jcastro: since we depend on Debian, I see no reason DDs cannot be given -control access, as long as they accept to use it under our rules (as we accept filing bugs under Debian rules)
<mhall119> paultag: unfortunately it's a hospital, and they refuse to allow remote work due to potential HIPPA violations
<nigelb> I never thought I'd hear HIPPA ever in my life again.
<hggdh> nigelb: the risk is loss of control
<paultag> mhall119: aye. I did have background training in medical informatics at the Cleveland Clinic
<paultag> mhall119: it's such teidium
<nigelb> hggdh: But the benefit is DD's encouraged to work downstream.
<mhall119> yes
<paultag> HL7 can suck it
<mhall119> oh God yes
<nigelb> mhall119: But there is no problem outsourcing work to Indi/Philipines to transcribe the reports ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: I don't think they did that
 * nigelb used to be a transcriptionst a few years back
<mhall119> but they did bring in a lot of guys from India on visas to work there
<hggdh> nigelb: I understand, and agree they should be given access. But I do not want to see, on our bugs, the same lack of courtesy that has plaged Debian for quite a long time
<nigelb> hggdh: That's a good point.
<hggdh> jcastro: will you be at Dublin next week?
<nigelb> jcastro: ^^
<paultag> hggdh: you can still comment on the bugs. Why not just revoke if they start marking stuff OPINION on things that are not
<paultag> hggdh: just do it per-user or something. I dunno.
<nigelb> paultag: It is per user now. jcastro sugggested to improve that.
<paultag> Oh. Humm.
<jcastro> hggdh: I will, if you want to discuss it then that would be swell
<paultag> Yeah, I'm not sure that's a good idea
<mhall119> improving is always a good idea, as long as it's actually improving
<paultag> unless LP can get a "ban" type feature in there (all group except N)
<hggdh> jcastro: yes, certainly I would like to expand it.
 * jcastro nods
<mhall119> paultag: file a bug against LP to add that
<mhall119> so we can all mark it as OPINION
<paultag> mhall119: I'm not convinced it's a good idea
<paultag> hehehe
<jcastro> well, I for one only really see DDs who care about it to apply to the debian team on LP anyway
<paultag> that is true
<jcastro> allowing that team doesn't automatically mean every DD has bugcontrol
<jcastro> it would be people who apply there
<paultag> and the ubuntu-hating ones would stay out of LP, I guess
<jcastro> and then we just have people who are Ubuntu/DD folk curate that team
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> if they hate ubuntu they're not going through LP anyway
<hggdh> folks, how would we add somebody as a DD -- they would be in a group, and the group authorised to -control
<nigelb> jcastro: ah, so folks who ask you for permission gets added to the team and they get bug control?
<jcastro> hggdh: right
<hggdh> so we would pretty much just be passign the buck a bit down
<jcastro> we tell people, if you're a DD and care about bugs, apply for this team
<nigelb> jcastro: Could you clarify on the m/l who are the people of this team then?
<hggdh> benefit is we know how is a DD; direct ingress to -control loses this bit
<jcastro> "I am a DD/DM and I would like to curate my bugs in LP" "Ok dude, here read this, and that, do you agree?" "Yes" "Done."
<jcastro> just like how we do for upstreams
<hggdh> s/know how/know who/
<nigelb> jcastro: Your initial mail sounded like all DDs would get BC.
<nigelb> automatically.
<jcastro> maybe I should clarify that
<nigelb> Yes!
<hggdh> yeah, just in case
<hggdh> jcastro: but I think we should allow
<hggdh> again, Debian is a special case
<nigelb> and a special upstream :)
<hggdh> yes
<cjohnston> popey: pong
<czajkowski> listening to paultag play guitre on skype
<czajkowski> is bloody weird
<paultag> I was just doodling, I'm not good on Guitar :P
<AlanBell> http://twitter.com/#!/undacuvabrutha/status/82913839141748736 something gone wrong?
<czajkowski> hmm did somsone not get membership?
<maco> DMB meeting just happened where we got stuck on a split vote
<maco> the vote is being continued via email
<czajkowski> he did this the last time a canonical employee didnt get it
<maco> however the split vote was on a canonical employee
<czajkowski> again
<maco> votes are so often unanimous that when it's +3, +0, -1, we all go "uh...wait...majority of quorum is met, but not majority of board...does that count?" and then debate a while. im going to start a thread as soon as i find the right mailing list, and then make sure it gets documented
<czajkowski> maco: we go 4/6 on the LC
<czajkowski> so half plus 1
<maco> we have 7 people on RMB, quorum is 4
<maco> so when it's +4, we all know it passed
<czajkowski> aye we do too
<maco> but when it's 3/5, its not majority of the board so then we argue
<maco> even though its majority of those present
<czajkowski> no they you say come back again
<czajkowski> as there isn't enough to vote
<JanC> well, or discuss on the ML
<maco> well there's 5 people, so its quorum, so that IS enough to vote
<jcastro> are the notes from stgraber incomplete?
<maco> and if there are 4 +1s in that group of 5, then its a clear majority all ways around
<czajkowski> indeed
<maco> jcastro: hmm?
<jcastro> his mail doesn't mention other votes
<maco> jcastro: are you referring to his mail about 2 weeks ago?
<czajkowski> just I find it a bit odd this only comes up when it's a canonical employee is at question
<jcastro> about three hours ago
<maco> jcastro: today's meeting ended 20 minutes ago
<maco> jcastro: so yeah, you're looking at some very late notes for 2 weeks ago
<JanC> czajkowski: or maybe a friend/colleague (people tend to get less-objective in such a case)
<JanC> I mean, it's often difficult to see things objectively when a friend or colleague is involved--maybe somebody (who knows him) talking to Robbie about it might help
<JanC> anyway, the vote will be continued on the ML, so it's just postponed?
<akgraner> I think from the meetings I've seen @canonical people tend to get treated more hostile when they apply
<maco> JanC: yeah
<akgraner> and tend to get nit-picky questions that regular community people wouldn't get asked
<AlanBell> regular community people get nit-picky questions too
<akgraner> or asked to "prove" that they will do more that their 60 + hours at times they spend working on Ubuntu
<akgraner> but that's just my 2 cents
<AlanBell> I think some canonical candidates need more assistance in properly documenting their contributions
<AlanBell> and need to show that someone who isn't at canonical has actually heard of them!
<maco> IME, the question the RMB asks that is most likely to hurt a canonical employee's application is "so...been to any LoCo events?"
<JanC> :P
<akgraner> maco if an @canonical person travels every other week the chances of that being a no a high
<JanC> having been to loco events is not always possible/easy
<akgraner> as who wants to go to a loco event if they have a chance to be home with their family fro a weekend
<JanC> akgraner: travelling might make it easier too  ;)
<maco> canonical's not the only company that has employees who have to travel
<JanC> e.g. somebody who's living in a remote area
<akgraner> to go a loco event ....don't see how so  - for the people I know who travel
<JanC> but even collaboration on the local loco list/irc might be useful
<akgraner> how an you say that someone who spends 60+ hours working to make Ubuntu better doesn't contribute..and who cares if they get paid for it or not...
<AlanBell> I don't think anyone is saying that
<akgraner> ok so you spend that much time on something are you going to want to spend 10 to 20 more hours on it as well
<maco> if you're working on the platform team its very likely that non-canonifolk know you too, at least if you've been around a while (like a cycle or so)
<akgraner> i think the community is asking to burn out some canonical people by demanding they give even more time
<JanC> it's also not always clear who works on Ubuntu and who works on other Canonical projects
<jcastro> I want to hear no complaining about how hard membership is. My membership review was with mdz, mako, cjwatson, pitti, and like 2 other people
<jcastro> :p
<akgraner> jcastro, :-P
<JanC> hehe
<akgraner> you always hold the trump card don't you
<pleia2> yeah, sabdfl asked me questions and I was the most scared I'd ever been in my life :)
<JanC> and this person wasn't turned down yet anyway
<jcastro> yes, sabdfl used to grill people on membership too
<jcastro> man, that was brutal
<JanC> he was told the vote would continue on the ML
<jcastro> when you walked to LoCo meetings uphills, BOTH WAYS!
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> in the snow for 5 miles barefoot
<akgraner> yeah yeah
<akgraner> :-)
<paultag> you hear that, everyone? jcastro goes both ways!
<paultag> typical Michigan-ite
<maco> jcastro: haha i had the same CC set when i went up for UM
<maco> i do think the bar has been getting higher :-/
<paultag> maco: you think?
<jcastro> IMO 90% of the problems are applications suck
<JanC> if I'm right this candidate he got a -1 vote, one +0, and three +1, with 2 other people still having to vote
<jcastro> but example applications suck too
<jcastro> so if you say "oh here, here's a good application, check it out."
<maco> when i applied for UM, i had helped staff a booth at an event and was in the middle of organising an installfest at my school
<jcastro> then you see someone's application and you're like "wow, I'll never be good enough to do that."
<maco> jcastro: yeah
<maco> people see these stellar applications then wait til they're wayyy over the line before applying
<jcastro> right
<pleia2> we had a canonical employee at our last meeting who was under NDA for pretty much all his canonical work, we couldn't approve him
<paultag> pleia2: canonical work != ubuntu work
<pleia2> but he was eager to do more open community stuff, so I'm hopeful that we'll see him back
<jcastro> like when you see what the LoCo in Vancouver is doing and you're like "wow, we'll be lucky to get reapproved! Let alone do all that!"
<maco> paultag: oem team
<pleia2> paultag: some of it is, but we couldn't make a determination
<paultag> jcastro: truth
<paultag> pleia2: aye
<paultag> maco: ah, humm.
<maco> he said once the hardware shipped he'd be able to say "i worked on THAT *point*"
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but that's sort of an easy thing to fix, you could always tell one of us to explain that to OEM people
<pleia2> I thought you knew that OEM people were notoriously community clueless :)
<JanC> taht they should apply after hardware is shipped?  ☺
<pleia2> one of my friends from the pennsylvania loco just joined OEM though, so I went out with drinks with some of them at UDS
<JanC> and after they bribed the RMB with said hardware?  :P
<akgraner> SO we educated OEM people but not discriminate against them b/c they are bound by an NDA agreement
<pleia2> akgraner: it's not discrimination, if they can't tell us what they're working on we can't make an assessment
<pleia2> we can't just approve people as ubuntu members just because they get a canonical paycheck
<maco> i'm a person who does stuff!
<maco> pleia2: though we do have a tendency to be accused of it
<pleia2> maco: yep :(
<akgraner> they can tell in a way that doesn't break agreement or you have something worked out with other someone who knows what they are working on who can say yes or no to their contributions without harming or leaking information
<pleia2> right, so they need to write a better application, it's not our fault
<akgraner> there are ways around that if we find a way to work with the OEM side of things
<pleia2> see, we get accused of rubberstamping canonical employees AND for being hard on them, we can't win
<akgraner> I didn't say it was your fault - I think its just broken
 * pleia2 sighs
<maco> pleia2: i said "#ubuntu membership for canonifolk goes like this:  "wahh you hate canonical employees" and "wahh you rubberstamp canonical employee" pick 1!" on twitter and rockstar replied that he just waited a while before applying so he'd have the merit
 * pleia2 nods
<maco> a lot of the time is just waiting a little longer for more people to get to know ya
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> and it's not like we're mean to them when they don't get membership, we tell them what we're looking for
<pleia2> I think every time we've had one come back we approved them that next time
<maco> like when kate was told she hadn't been around long enough
<maco> she came back 3 months later and by then everyone knew her from her release team work
<pleia2> yeah, I thanked her at UDS for being patient with the process :) all was good
<pleia2> that's the one robbie yelled at us about
<akgraner> I mean if a canonical employee who is already a member and is aware of what a person working under NDA is doing and can say - this person is doing a lot for the community right now and we/I concur on their contribution and when it is possible their contributions will become public the board will become informed
<maco> akgraner: a testimonial? yes, we totally take testimonials into account
<akgraner> I was just giving my 2 cents....I'm not mad at anyone just discussing what I've seen happen....that's all
 * maco still thinks the "how to apply" pages should say testimonials are mandatory since approving without them is a pita
<maco> (testimonials in whatever language you want, though we might have trouble with an Elvish translator)
 * maco fully expects a testimonial in Qenyan next round
<pleia2> akgraner: you called us hostile and nit-picky :\
<JanC> but testimonials can't be the only thing either
<paultag> that's my job >:(
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> some better example testimonials would be good
<pleia2> err, applications
<maco> JanC: if you have no testimonials at all, i think you're more likely to get a no than a yes
<maco> we can push and ask what you've done, but...
<JanC> unless you can show a lot of actual work, of course
<maco> if there's nobody else to say "yeah ive seen them doing that great stuff"...
<JanC> or if people know your work, because it's obvious
<maco> right so, your LP page will be poked at more thoroughly if you lack testimonials, for example
<JanC> but testimonials never hurt  ;)
<maco> i remember lfaraone asking me to photo him at an event as proof to show he staffed a table, to show the RMB
<JanC> ☺
<pleia2> :)
<maco> (obviously before i was on it! :P)
<JanC> maco: about languages, in practice, the ubuntu-nl locoteam offers "translation services" for candidate members who need help with English
<pleia2> nice!
<JanC> I guess most locoteams can help with that
<maco> in the americas, mostly its just english and spanish we have to worry about. a little portuges
<pleia2> the south american teams have been good about supporting each other, we've had a couple applicants who brought translators to meetings
<maco> and it also turned out that while not all of us can ask questions in spanish, we can all read the answers reasonably
<paultag> and all that translation work is great for their LoCo
<maco> (though i should get more practice at it....hey south americans! more applications please!)
<paultag> maco: I had to do that with German once :)
<AlanChicken> It is not a job interview! They are not interested in your background, technical or otherwise. You are not being interviewed to decide whether you are *allowed* to join the community, you are being interviewed to see if you have *already* joined the community.
<paultag> it was great
<pleia2> AlanChicken: that's a good way to put it
<pleia2> (hehe, chicken)
<AlanChicken> that was quoting me on akgraner's blog
<pleia2> ah, good :)
<maco> akgraner: btw, i think the oem person was teh same one who told us he decided to apply for membership because he thought it was a good starting point to get involved, and we told him that was backwards: get involved, THEN apply
<AlanBell> http://akgraner.com/?p=184
<pleia2> maco: yeah
<JanC> AlanBell: in 2009, no less!  you borrowed GvR's time machine?  :P
<jcastro> <--- EOD
<AlanBell> I borrowed the doctor's. Who is GvR?
<maco> guido van rossum?
<AlanBell> http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/G/Guido.html so it would seem
<Pendulum> maco: it was. he kept talking about wanting membership so he could be part of the community
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-21
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> Morning dpm, ara
<ara> morning nigelb
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hi nigelb, ara, dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<kim0> morning everyone
<dholbach> hey kim0
<nigelb> ...and sony gets hacked AGAIN.
<kim0> dholbach: howdy
<kim0> nigelb: oh! unbelievable
<nigelb> hey kim0
<nigelb> kim0: Yup, never ever going to register on one of their websites.
<kim0> they've been hacked continuously now for .. what .. 2 months
<kim0> lol
<nigelb> Yup
<nigelb> "In one thin sign of good news for Sony, the attack comes 12 days after the company’s last breach, the longest interval since May and a sign that the Sony-hacking meme may be finally wearing thin for the hacker community."
<nigelb> if the good thing about your company is not hacked in the last 12 days....
<nigelb> s/thing about/news for/
<dholbach> 10 of 25 slots for UDW filled
<dholbach> looks like we should put a little bit more work into it :)
<dholbach> jcastro, ^ do you think we can animate some dx people to help us out?
<jussi> N9 N9 N9: http://swipe.nokia.com/ :D :D :D
<jussi> and isnt millbank where the canonical offices are?
<jussi> http://swipe.nokia.com/img/features/feat-bundle3.jpg
<nigelb> jussi: haha, nice!
<jussi> nigelb: thats the official image being used :D
<popey> jussi: who?
<jussi> popey: ?
<popey> nokia.... "who?"
<popey> nvm, poor quality humour and a dig at nokia
<nigelb> haha
 * jussi throws things at popey
<nigelb> jussi: fanboi :P
<jussi> meh
<jussi> Real linux on a phone, plus, extra cool HW (no physical keyboard is the only downer so far), plus a nice interface? looks pretty good from here...
<popey> They have done that before.
<popey> n900
<popey> Look how well that went
<nigelb> I was about to say that
<popey> nokia are dead to me, they've made far too many brain dead decisions in the last 3 years
<popey> I'm not about to buy into a company that's dead
<jussi> ooh, thanks to topyli, I have to share this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8ea3l8Zl2k
<jussi> funny as
<topyli> heh. 'but you can change the ringtone!'
<nigelb> I still use a simple phone.
<popey> So do I.
<popey> iPhone 4.
<popey> :D
<jussi> popey: heresey!!
<popey> jussi: usability!!
<nigelb> my phone --> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/file/1.488994.1213331881!translation/image/J121i_prod_to..ce_img_IN.png&imgrefurl=http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/corporate/products/phoneportfolio/specification/j121i&h=299&w=130&sz=30&tbnid=Rq1i8yfsSc5LfM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=39&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dsony%2Bericsson%2Bj121i%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=sony+ericsson+j121i&hl=en&usg=__Cj1ckC5Npd9Epe8IjWz_W4b5CDA=&s
<nigelb> (woah, long URL)
 * popey picks j121i from that url
<nigelb> This is a better one, http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/corporate/products/phoneportfolio/specification/j121i
<jussi> YESSS!!!
<jussi> topyli: you rock
<jussi> http://thenokiablog.com/2011/06/21/nokia-n950-developers/
<topyli> oh yes
<dholbach> hum, it looks like some people managed to log into the wiki
<nigelb> Was the wiki using login.ubuntu.com earlier?
<AlanBell> it used to use launchpad I think
<nigelb> Nice switch then.
<nigelb> Ooh, I should try the Timezone problem
<nigelb> Once the 500 erros are gone of course.
<czajkowski> dholbach: you cna log in but it's really flipping slow
<dholbach> czajkowski, yeah, I noticed
<head_victim> It's been up and down for me. Some times it's great others, not so much.
<vish> paultag: Bug #799708  !!!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 799708 in nautilus "greek philosopher on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799708
<vish> after popey-gate we now have a secret Pythagorean sect!! ;)
<Pici> wow
 * popey leaves a comment
<daker> Wooahahaha
<jcastro> paultag: to answer your question from yesterday, apparently we made a dorky video that answers all your questions: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tk2W7CyYNs
<nigelb> jcastro: woah, good one!
<nigelb> and firefox 5 is out.
<paultag> jcastro: haha, the bacon is in this. That's great
<paultag> jcastro: a bit dorky aye, but thanks :)
<jcastro> I don't know how he's sitting on the grass
<jcastro> I find the grass in the tropics to be rough and brutal
<jcastro> compared to proper grass
<paultag> jcastro: yeah, for sure. That background music is so creepy too
<vish> looks like that was taken in Orlando..
<vish> paultag , jcastro: btw, use http://baconipsum.com/ instead of lorem ipsum ;)
<vish> whenev..
<paultag> vish: haha I saw that on reddit :)
<paultag> so good
<nigelb> paultag: bwahahaha, comment for loco council feed
<nigelb> paultag: also, add the mrss=off thingy
<nigelb> we can't read the feed on feed readers entirely
<greg-g> I was just going to complain about the same thing!
<greg-g> ;)
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<paultag> nigelb: done :)
<paultag> stupid bzr
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> paultag: oh gah. I need to merge my branch with mainline.
<paultag> [A
<nigelb> B]
<nigelb> ;)
<dholbach> jcastro, how do we get some DX folks to give talks at UDW? :)
<paultag> nigelb: no no, on old systems, hitting the up arrow did that :)
<jcastro> dholbach: threats?
<paultag> nigelb: I was saying "stupid bzr"
<jcastro> dholbach: did they not commit yet?
<nigelb> dholbach: cookies and cake?
<nigelb> dholbach: or cigaretes and beer ;)
<paultag> +1 to that last one
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> jcastro, nope
<dholbach> alright, I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<dholbach> it's time for  fête de la musique  here
<dholbach> bye :)
<jcastro> <--- lunch and then DMV, I might be later than usual
<jcastro> pleia2: hey did you get my response to your mail yesterday?
<pleia2> jcastro: I did, thank you so much!
<pleia2> it's perfect :)
<jcastro> wooooo\
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda busy meeting for the loco council today
<czajkowski> 5 teams up for re approval !
<czajkowski> we've done 3 so far via bugs now thse
<czajkowski> getting through our 27 this cycle!
<czajkowski> had some teams look for extensions due to about to expire rather soon though
<czajkowski> :s
<paultag> almost forgot the LC meeting
<paultag> now + 1 hour
<czajkowski> paultag: do not forget
<czajkowski> there'll be only 5 tonight
<czajkowski> and I cant vote for ireland!
<paultag> czajkowski: I know :)
<paultag> czajkowski: I joined
<paultag> i'll be watching movies and doing small work until
<czajkowski> 4/5 team reapproved
<czajkowski> 1 team asked to come back with a better wiki
<czajkowski> not bad
<paultag> yar
<czajkowski> 19 more teams to get done
<JanC> :P
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> czajkowski: yo
<czajkowski> jcastro: have you access to the facebook page
<czajkowski> http://ubuntulococouncil.wordpress.com/2011/06/21/ello-world/
<jcastro> not me
<czajkowski> want to get word out
<czajkowski> jcastro: who?
<mhall119> hmmm, 56 windows...time to prune some channels
<mhall119> ah, 32, that's more manageable
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-22
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good morning ara, dpm, dholbach :_)
<nigelb> :-)
<dpm> morning nigelb
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb, hola dpm
<kim0> morning
<kim0> dholbach: dpm nigelb o/
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey :)
<dpm> morning kim0 ;)
<kim0> dpm: morning man :)
<kim0> Jono isn't up yet eh :)
<nigelb> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> hey :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> cjohnston, on http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/06/16/ubuntu-11-10-development-update/#comment-1300 somebody says that status.ubuntu.com is empty for them - any idea?
<AlanBell> dholbach: javascript turned off?
 * AlanBell reads more carefully, they have js turned on
<dholbach> I have no idea :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: the person to bug is cjohnston ;)
<popey> yeah, its broken here too
<popey> ahhh, svg
 * popey is on IE7
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> can we chat this afternoon?
<czajkowski> jono: what timezone are you in...
<jono> czajkowski, UK
<czajkowski> jono: that makes a lot of sense seeing you here so
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> with fam before I head to Dublin ;-)
<jono> oops, mistaken winky
<jono> that should have been :-)
<czajkowski> hehe
<dholbach> hey jono - sure
<czajkowski> yeah going by trpit there is an influx of geeks heading to Dublin
<jono> czajkowski, great to see the LoCo Council posts on planet :-)
<jono> dholbach, thanks
<jono> czajkowski, yup
<czajkowski> mhall119: there is still  a massive delay in rendering teams on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<czajkowski> jono: and already people complaining about having another blog to read
<czajkowski> we just need to sort the hosting out this week as it displays adds
<jono> czajkowski, ahhh whatever
<jono> if people don
<jono> if people don't like too many blogs, they don't need to read them
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> and out of our 27 teams to re approve this cycle we've 19 more to get through, so getting there
<czajkowski> few have expired due to not contacting us :s others have asked for an extension to get it ready
<jono> czajkowski, that is awesome :-)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> jono: you in London at all this week ?
<jono> czajkowski, nope, I am in Northern England
<jono> czajkowski, going to see Aq before I head to Dublin, and then in Ireland for the week
<czajkowski> ah coolio. was gonna say meet for a swift one
<czajkowski> got to catch up with Aq last week
<czajkowski> this being in London lark is really handy in meeting people :)
<jono> cool
<jono> yeah, it is cool being in the Bay Area in that regard
<jono> people often travel through and I can catch up with them
<czajkowski> jono: you can stock up on pgtips in ireland too to bring back
<czajkowski> right need to head out toodles
<jono> oh yes :-)
<jono> bye1`
<jono> bye!
 * czajkowski pats jono on his noggin 
<jono> :-)
<jussi> jono: o/
<jono> hey jussi
<jono> lunch
<jono> brb
<jussi> fun. catchya laters
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<cjohnston> dholbach: AlanBell popey https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-work-items-tracker/+bug/795623   I know the issue, I just don't know the fix.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 795623 in launchpad-work-items-tracker "Can not use minimum font size and can not zoom page" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> If anyone wants to take a look at the theme, I'm more than open to some help
<AlanBell> cjohnston: oh yeah, set to zoom text only and ctrl+mousewheel makes it vanish
<AlanBell> hmm, makes it jump to the right and behind the dots
<AlanBell> overflow: auto; on #main-section appears to be the problem cjohnston
<cjohnston> AlanBell: http://status.chrisjohnston.org/ubuntu-oneiric/
<AlanBell> not seeing anything there
<cjohnston> thats after i took out overflow
<AlanBell> hmm, so it is
<AlanBell> odd
<cjohnston> yaili said the same thing you did AlanBell
<AlanBell> missing a </div> somewhere perhaps?
<AlanBell> on the live system setting overflow:visible; or turning it off fixes it
<AlanBell> using firebug
<cjohnston> AlanBell: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fstatus.chrisjohnston.org%2Fubuntu-oneiric&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<AlanBell> ok, both equally valid
<cjohnston> AlanBell: refresh
<AlanBell> looks good
<vish> jcastro: 14 days to be an Unity convert: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/230323/ubuntu_linux_day_14_im_a_unity_convert.html#tk.mod_rel ; would be similar to your http://twitter.com/#!/castrojo/status/77876466779557888 5days :D
<jcastro> heh
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<jono> dholbach, all set in a few mins?
<dholbach> jono, yep
<dholbach> jono, I couldn't hear you?
<jono_> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 all set in a few mins, gentlemen?
<kim0> yep
<dholbach> jcastro, ^ see how he's back in the UK again? :)
<kim0> just off another call
<dpm> jono_, yep
<jono_> :-)
<jcastro> I am all set
<jcastro> busy dealing with wordpress GRRRRRRR.
<nigelb> zomg https://dev.launchpad.net/Contributions \o/
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, can /w 56
<nigelb> argh
<nigelb> can we help?
<czajkowski> jono_: do you have access to the fb page ?
<jcastro> kim0: man this plugin is gold, it does attribution and all that stuff
<jcastro> <3
<kim0> jcastro: hehe yeah I use it extensively
<kim0> jcastro: so OMG is all wordpress ?
<jcastro> yeah
<kim0> impressive!
<jcastro> I just sent them a mail
<jcastro> oh hey, do you have a post example of what it looks like?
 * popey does a muhahahahahaaha
<kim0> jcastro: like after aggregation ?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> like what a syndicated post looks like
<nhandler> What plugin are you talking about?
<jcastro> http://feedwordpress.radgeek.com/
<kim0> jcastro: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/06/creating-public-amis-securely-for-ec2/
<nhandler> jcastro: I set that up a while ago to serve as Planet Chicago. We are doing a blog/site/planet in wordpress
<nhandler> The one issue we had was it liked to pull in the same posts multiple times (but that is probably just a configuration issue)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I'm going to call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> (and if anybody can round up somebody to give a session at UDW, I'd appreciate it ;-))
<dholbach> HUGS
<czajkowski> jono_: when you're free pm me please
<jono_> ok
<jcastro> kim0: remind me at the sprint, we need to corner didrocks and have him remove that dumb 2ms delay that is in the alt-tab switcher
<kim0> jcastro: yeah absolutely :)
<jono_> jcastro, yeah, I have no idea why they do that
<kim0> although 2ms is too small .. I doubt we can even feel that
<jcastro> something is going on in there
<kim0> it might be something else
<jcastro> when I shut all that crap off it's like pure instant.
<kim0> :)
<jono_> akgraner, jcastro wow ubuntu-news.org is slow
<czajkowski> jono_: don't even try the wiki then
<czajkowski> so help me I am gonna kick it
 * AlanBell is sad about the state of the wiki
<cjohnston> +1
<AlanBell> I think it should be maintained by people who actually use it
<AlanBell> or the people who maintain it should be forced to use it
<jcastro> jono_: yeah it wasn't that slow last week, I figured something was up
<cjohnston> they upgraded it jcastro
<jcastro> ubuntu news?
<cjohnston> o.. nm.. the ubuntu-news
<jcastro> the wiki I haven't noticed anything yet
<cjohnston> there was an issue with news items not showing up, i think they got that fixed, and then it got really slow
<jcastro> AlanBell: did they turn on that xapian thing you wanted when they upgraded?
<AlanBell> yeah, didn't help much :(
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tk2W7CyYNs
<czajkowski> pretty sweet video
<AlanBell> jcastro: also some other performance hack I found for them
<jcastro> AlanBell: charlie was mentioning to me at UDS that there's a company that you just pay a bunch of money and they mass migrate you to media wiki in one shot.
<AlanBell> really that isn't hard to do
<AlanBell> I might try scraping the whole thing on to one of my servers to see if it performs OK there
<AlanBell> I could script generate a few thousand users and see if that slows things down
<AlanBell> as it is CC-BY-SA I can scrape at will now :)
<jcastro> or just keep a mirror of the entire thing
<jcastro> heh
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=titleindex for all the pages, then itterate through getting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam?action=raw for each one, and squirt that into a local moin
<AlanBell> that discards all the history (and nothing of value was lost)
<jcastro> oh hey
<jcastro> https://github.com/toolness/all-my-etherpads
<jcastro> hey that might be handy for UDS!
<czajkowski> sweet another thing off my to do list
<jcastro> czajkowski: hey do you happen to know if there's going to be a get together with the irish team?
<jcastro> wrt. the rally?
<czajkowski> jcastro: there is indeed
<czajkowski> tdr112 mailed mat revell about it
<czajkowski> shall blog it now
<jcastro> that would be awesome
<jcastro> someone left a comment on omg and they appear to be local and I'd like to point them to wherever the information will be
<czajkowski> some of the folks are going to tog.ie first
<czajkowski> is it still called a sprint ?
<czajkowski> or is it a rally ?
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/06/22/ubuntu-ie-and-canonical-meet-up-in-dublin/
<jcastro> Rally
<jcastro> but everyone calls them sprints anyway
<jcastro> shrug
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> so it's ok to say sprint
<jcastro> yeah I guess
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> anyone want to help me understand why I cannot delete something from my desktop
<czajkowski> but when I list what should be on my desktop it's not visable
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/5fd4ch/full
<paultag> czajkowski: hit F5 on the desktop, perhaps
<paultag> czajkowski: it looks locked and RO, which is interesting
<paultag> so owned by root, perhaps., still should show up
<czajkowski> paultag: ohh but F5 gets rid of it
<paultag> czajkowski: aye
<czajkowski> paultag: but still output of /Desktop is 2 files plus screenshot
<paultag> czajkowski: sometimes nat' get stuck
<czajkowski> and there are no files on my desktop
<paultag> czajkowski: do you use more then one screen at times?
<czajkowski> nope
<paultag> czajkowski: they both have tildes, wonder if naut' hides backup files
<paultag> czajkowski: try this
<paultag> czajkowski: mv UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt\~ COC.txt
<paultag> czajkowski: if that comes it, it hides backups. If not, meh
<czajkowski> oh Coc.txt actually appears on the desktop
<paultag> czajkowski: naut must hide *~ (some apps use that pattern as a backup file, rather then vim style .filename.ext.swp
<paultag> )
<czajkowski> thanks
<paultag> czajkowski: no problem.
<czajkowski> I was wondering wtf was up wiht desktop lying to me
<czajkowski> nn folks
<czajkowski> paultag: did huats mail you the csv
<huats> czajkowski, not yet
<czajkowski> huats: :)
<JanC> http://files.epfsug.eu/invite/ -> ubuntu-be invades the European Parliament next week (and hopefully more times in the future)  ☺
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-23
<rrnwexec> i'll be here to talk about UCW (Ubuntu Community week) for about 30 mins
<rrnwexec> we're still looking for volunteers
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> thanks jcastro
<nigelb> Morning dholbach
<nigelb> Morning dpm
<dpm> nigelb, good morning
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> cjohnston, mhall119: what do you think about having a session at UDW (in ~3 weeks) about using ubuntu-django-foundations?
<dholbach> I think if more people used it, it'd soon get more features, more help, and so on
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable still has a few open slots
<kim0> morning
<nigelb> hello kim0
<kim0> nigelb: o/
<nigelb> ^^ the slacker is awake :P
 * kim0 crunches Inbox
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> kim0: in dublin yet?
<kim0> nigelb: nope
<kim0> I fly on Sun
<nigelb> kim0: ah, nice
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jono> kim0, great to see two graphics volunteers :-)
<kim0> jono: yeah I actually got three more over email :)
<jono> nice!
<jono> put those folks to work :-)
<kim0> yeah!
<kim0> yeah .. will define a few graphics that we need and ping you .. then act
<jono> np
<kim0> cool
<jono> good work!
<jono> wow virtualbox is nailing my machine right now as I install 11.10
<popey> jono: ssd?
<jono> popey, nope
<jono> steam powered IDE
<popey> jono: get ssd, HTH HAND
<jono> I might invest in an SSD
<jono> this is only a temporary issue, I will upgrade to Oneiric after the sprint
<popey> @)
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> dholbach: see how I roped in mark russell?
<jcastro> \m/
<dholbach> jcastro, awesome work
<dholbach> just replying to him! :)
<nigelb> jcastro: did you move to cjohnston and mhall119's state yet? ;)
<jcastro> nope, next month
<nigelb> Oh, nice :)
<cjohnston> nigelb is just jealous
<nigelb> cjohnston: I have better weather, thank you ;)
<dholbach> cjohnston, mhall119: what do you think about having a session at UDW (in ~3 weeks) about using ubuntu-django-foundations? :)
<cjohnston> i dont know much about -foudations dholbach
<nigelb> I coudl take a generic one on all the web projects
<dholbach> cjohnston, ok
<nigelb> but I want to talk to Mike first.
<dholbach> I think it'd be good to get it used by more people, so it can be improved, extended and so on
<mhall119> dholbach: it's not really ready to be used yet, unfortunately
<dholbach> mhall119, ok, I see
<jcastro> jono: ok I figured out how to fix the theme and I upped to Oneiric, it's in pretty good shape if you want to upgrade
<jono> jcastro, I am running Oneiric in a VM and struggling with 3D which sucks
<jcastro> ah
<doctormo> jono: VirtualBox?
<jcastro> I think you need the guest extensions
<jono> doctormo, yup
<jono> jcastro, I installed those
<jono> I think it is a 3.0.1 kernel issue
<doctormo> Yep
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that makes sense
<jcastro> dholbach: hah dude, check this out
<jcastro> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<jcastro> top graph, yellow line, can you tell me where in June the DX bug triager intern started? :)
<jcastro> jono: ^^^ interesting to you too
<jono> jcastro, hah!
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> jono, We fought crime.
<jono> dholbach, lol
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: We should have one of these http://davidwboswell.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/the-mozilla-community-directory-is-coming-soon/
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> nigelb: I thought the exact thing when I saw it on RSS
<jcastro> and then I was like "yes, just what we need right now, another project."
<kim0> looks cool indeed
<nigelb> jcastro: \o/ :)
<nigelb> jcastro: We should have a session next UDS ;)
<jcastro> I'm delete guy remember? I'm the one trying to get rid of things. :p
<jcastro> dholbach: Got time for a quick call today?
<dholbach> jcastro, sure, now?
<jcastro> sure, let me pause my music
<nigelb> jcastro: Yeah, but you get rid of things that don't make sense :D
 * jcastro is listening to Linkin Park, for real.
<dholbach> yeah, probably better pause it :-P
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<nigelb> is there fake Linkin Park? ;)
<jcastro> no, I just didn't think anyone would believe me
<jono> jcastro, linkin park?
<jono> wow
<jcastro> :D
<jono> I didnt think you liked them?
<jcastro> they had a new album I didn't know about
<jono> I kind of dig them
<jono> they are a dirty secret
<jcastro> I love their new stuff
<jcastro> they evolved from this yell-rock crap
 * jono is listening to the Dropkick Murphys
<jono> yeah
<jcastro> drinking no doubt.
<jono> no doubt.
<jcastro> ok so it's decided.
<jcastro> dholbach and I will make all decisions in the project from now on, we just had a call
<dholbach> yeah, it's all figured out - keep calm & carry on
<nigelb> jcastro: Also, we really really really need a quotes database like quotes.burntelectrons.org
<nigelb> I'm tempted to do quotes.nigelb.me ;)
<jcastro> focus!
<nigelb> heh
<Technoviking> jono: http://i.imgur.com/ibZQj.gif
<jono> hah, I saw that Technoviking :-)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I'll hop on a train and see you tomorrow!
<jono> safe travels dholbach!
<nigelb> jono: heh, I like the traversal of death mental on that. Don't you play death mental? :P
<jcastro> woo dholbach!
<jcastro> wow, that chart is amazingly accurate
<jcastro> the dragon thing is awesome
<jono> nigelb, I used to
<dholbach> jono, thanks
<dholbach> enjoy yourselves :)
<Technoviking> Have to use RHEL instead on Ubuntu 10.04 on a new server since the software from the vendor can only use php 5.1 or 5.2, php 5.3 (in Lucid) break the vendors software. ^$!@*(#$^@!#
<nigelb> Technoviking: there are ways to downgrade php
<Technoviking> but no longer getting security fixes
<nigelb> Technoviking: I had to do that once to install drupal. Its a bit of a pain, but personally, I found it worth the trouble.
<nigelb> Ah, yes, true.
<pleia2> Technoviking: have a moment for a PM?
<mhall119> akgraner: ping
<nigelb> mhall119: Hey, do you want to do a generic, "Helping develop the Ubuntu websites" session
<czajkowski> s not looking forward to this task
<nigelb> We already want some fresh blood for LD and summit
<czajkowski> stupid iso codes
<czajkowski> someone people are gonna get awful cranky mails from me
<jono> jcastro, can we Skype quickly?
<pleia2> Technoviking: nevermind
<Technoviking> pleia2: sorry was afk,
<pleia2> Technoviking: no worries, got what I needed storted :)
<jcastro> jono: sure (sorry I was making lunch plans, ring me whenever)
<mhall119> nigelb: when?
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, iso codes and people rarely get along
<nigelb> mhall119: one of the developer week days?
<mhall119> nigelb: when?
<nigelb> mhall119: July 11 to 15
<mhall119> hmmm, I can probably make that
<nigelb> anything othe than July 12th is fine with me
 * nigelb wants a quiet birthday away from IRC
<mhall119> good luck with that
<nigelb> mhall119: Friday 15th, 1700?
<mhall119> UTC?
<mhall119> 1pm EDT
<mhall119> I can do that
<czajkowski> mhall119: :(
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> mhall119: I'll put as both down for it
<nigelb> mhall119: Also, wiki switching to SSO looks awesome :)
<mhall119> nigelb: see when cjohnston is available
<nigelb> mhall119: let me first see if the wiki will let me in :|
<czajkowski> mhall119: seriously I have issues getting to teams on loco.u.c
<nigelb> mhall119: wiki is being unfriendly :\
<pleia2> I had to try a couple times, it eventually logged me in
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm working on some optimizations
<mhall119> but it might not gain much until we start implementing caching
<paultag> mhall119: I can't imagine caching is the answer
 * nigelb re-reads that sentence
<paultag> mhall119: unless you're doing lplib calls on request, you're already caching against mysql
<mhall119> paultag: for that page, which is going to be static 99% of the time, it would help
<paultag> mhall119: and you're updating the cache (mysql) on a cron
<paultag> mhall119: I love saying this, but you're wrong
<mhall119> paultag: yeah, but it's got some awful logic going into building the HTML
<paultag> mhall119: the speedup to render all that as static vs mysql calls is not that much of a dent
<paultag> mhall119: ugh, are you serious?
<nigelb> mhall119: why is it slow again?
<mhall119> yes
<nigelb> don't tell me we have some render.py like magic/hell there :/
<mhall119> nigelb: lots of looping
<paultag> mhall119: ugh, why?
<nigelb> argh.
<mhall119> it's better than it was
<mhall119> and I have some additional cleanup
<paultag> that does not mean it's good
<paultag> aye
<paultag> mhall119: you should consider ripping the DB with a single SQL call and rendering it out
<paultag> single loop, O(n) order
<mhall119> it used to be O(n^n) before I did the first optimizations months ago
<mhall119> wait no, O(n^2)
<mhall119> still bad though
<pleia2> loco council people - how long should it take for us to get a response about our team banner? I sent our team request to bannerrequest@reponses.net in aprile
<paultag> if I *ever* wrote O(n^n) code and did not need it, I'd not push it
<pleia2> -e
<nigelb> a french pleia2 ;)
<paultag> pleia2: I have no idea. That's canonical. I don't recall seeing you on the list we just rcvd. Try emailing cez
<pleia2> cez?
<nigelb> cz[tab]?
<paultag> pleia2: Cezzaine Haigh
<czajkowski> nigelb: >:( please don't call me that
<nigelb> paultag: I totally thought you misspelled
<pleia2> paultag: have email address?
<paultag> nigelb: I don't do that :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: shipping has nout to do with us
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, I'll PM it
<nigelb> paultag: :)
<mhall119> paultag: I think it's currently something like O(4n)
<nigelb> czajkowski: sorry.
<pleia2> czajkowski: sorry, it was unclear who bannerrequest@reponses.net goes to, and if the loco council needs to approve it or whatnot
<paultag> mhall119: that is O(n), you can ignore the slope
<mhall119> paultag: true, but that's 4 hits to the DB too
<mhall119> which you can't really ignore
<czajkowski> pleia2: we got the lists and mailed canonical
<nigelb> paultag: I have a question for you.
<paultag> mhall119: but it's still growing at O(n), yes you can ignore it
<paultag> mhall119: you can just consider 4 = 1, (those 4 hits being 1 call)
<mhall119> reducing the db calls by 75% isn't somethign to sneeze at
<paultag> mhall119: it's O(n). Trust me, I just did this for 4 years :)
<paultag> mhall119: no, but it does not change the order
<mhall119> yes, the algorithm is O(n)
<nigelb> paultag: so you have X which is a list of lists, is it better to group it from the db or from the program.  Like 4 separate db requests vs one big request
<paultag> nigelb: one big request is much better
<nigelb> paultag: so, as far as possible try to reduce db calls when the dataset is the same length in total.
<mhall119> nigelb: it depends on what you're trying to accomplish
<nigelb> mhall119: Why does it matter? All I'm doing is grouping.
<mhall119> don't do stuff in your code that the dbms is designed to do, like joins
<paultag> nigelb: requests are expensive. If you can keep stuff running in the application's scope and runtime, it's generally much better
<nigelb> mhall119: No, I'm not talking about that kind of stuff.
<paultag> nigelb: BUT, stuff like sorts can be done much better in SQL
<nigelb> mhall119: I have a set of data which needs to be grouped, much like our case. So, I can make 4 separate requests all grouped and stuff.
<nigelb> Or I can make one request.
<nigelb> *grouped individuall
<paultag> nigelb: well, depends on a lot of stuff. Do you have some sort of group "ID" in SQL?
<nigelb> paultag: yes
<paultag> nigelb: one request per is actually going to be your friend. Breaking up the table will suck
<mhall119> if you sort it by group id in the SQL, you'll be able to process it in one pass
<nigelb> paultag: so far, I was doing the one request thing and caching that request for 1 hour.
<nigelb> mhall119: yup, I'm sorting by group and then picking out ones with group as necessary.
<paultag> nigelb: because you'd have to either bicect the list O(logN) if it's more then two, you'd have to go down the list O(n), where SQL can do it pretty much in O(1) time, based on how it stores the data
<nigelb> paultag: Now I'm confused. You suggested I bisect the list or not bisect the list?
<nigelb> the number of groups is always < 10
<nigelb> s/</>
<mhall119> nigelb: what are you trying to do?
<paultag> nigelb: if it's the case where you have sorted data, you can find the break in logN time
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, I think you're overthinking this
<nigelb> paultag: my dataset is huge :(
<mhall119> no need to brag
<nigelb> every bit of time saved is BIG SAVE.
<paultag> Programmers waste enormous amounts of time thinking about, or worrying about, the speed of noncritical parts of their programs, and these attempts at efficiency actually have a strong negative impact when debugging and maintenance are considered. We should forget about small efficiencies, say about 97% of the time: premature optimization is the root of all evil. Yet we should not pass up our opportunities in that critical 3%.
<paultag> -- CS Jesus, Donald Knuth
<mhall119> +1
<nigelb> This isn't premature. It is hitting me :/
<paultag> nigelb: just get it working, then fix it
<mhall119> then again, belated optimization is the stem of all evil
<nigelb> I'm fixing something that's slow and b0rked.
<paultag> nigelb: 4 calls versus 1 is not bad
<nigelb> This request is over ajax
<paultag> nigelb: what are you working on?
<paultag> nigelb: is the source public?
<nigelb> paultag: its an ajax thingy, nope closed.
<mhall119> well then who cares
<nigelb> lol
<mhall119> just sell them bigger hardware
<paultag> nigelb: if you can put similar code somewhere, I can take a look, and mhall119 and I can bicker over what's right
<nigelb> tomorrow.
<mhall119> we can bicker, but I'm pretty sure paultag will be right
<nigelb> I promised myself I wont code today
<nigelb> I'm taking a rest day today
<mhall119> nigelb: you're already mentally coding
<paultag> mhall119: ♥ you know how much I love hearing that
<paultag> (kidding, but still)
<mhall119> yes, which makes it all that much harder to say it
<nigelb> mhall119: no, I'm not. paultag loves pseudocode.
<paultag> hahaha :)
<paultag> nigelb: I do indeed
<paultag> nigelb: otherwise one gets caught up in syntax crap
<mhall119> yeah, but I can't find a decent optimizing compiler for pseudocode
<paultag> mhall119: your brain, dude! :)
<mhall119> I said "decent"
<paultag> hehehe, bah
<mhall119> my brain is very much indecent
<paultag> process with --OMG-FAST
<nigelb> mhall119: paultag's brain!
<mhall119> nigelb: the timesharing sucks
<paultag> hahahaha
<nigelb> Yeah, that's the bad bit ;)
<nigelb> Also part of the package is hear him barrag :p
<nigelb> 9j/k)
<nigelb> *brag
<nigelb> *(j/k)
<paultag> speaking of stuff Knuth would hate, did anyone see my Game of Life implementation?
<mhall119> also it's all Fluxbox
<paultag> I got it down to O(1)
<paultag> actually wait, that's not true
<paultag> it's O(n) I guess
<nigelb> paultag: https://dev.launchpad.net/Contributions \o/
<mhall119> the only way to win, is not to play.  ALso, that makes it run in O(0)
<nigelb> paultag: I wish I had logs of my *first* conversation with you
<paultag> mhall119: that's just a segfault, yeah?
<paultag> nigelb: woohoo :)
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, me too, man
<paultag> nigelb: I don't think ubt-dev was logged
<mhall119> paultag: I think segfault is still O(1)
<nigelb> paultag: nope, it never was. Maybe nhandler has logs of it.
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, I guess it sets up the program heap and stack then blows up
<paultag> mhall119: /dev/null it is
<paultag> nigelb: I wonder
<mhall119> ha! I was right about something!
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Finally! The wiki let me in!
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams is the thing you want to optimise right?
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, go fix moinmoin for us, please
<nigelb> paultag: I am fixin a moinmoin wiki already! Ask pleia2!
<paultag> nigelb: o'rly?
<nigelb> paultag: YES!
<nigelb> :-)
<Pici> I'm curious.  Since Ubuntu powers wikimedia, was there any pressure from them to change our wiki to mediawiki?
<nigelb> I doubt.
<nigelb> I've also noticed that Ubuntu is more Python based that PHP based.
<nigelb> Except for Ubuntu.com on drupal and other websites using wordpress, everything else seems to be python
<pleia2> I've joked with some of the wikimedia folks about it (their office is next door to where I live, so I bump into them often) but I don't know of any formal pressure
<pleia2> we're all friends so long as we're all using an open source option ;)
<nigelb> "we'll chuck ubuntu out of our servers if you don't switch to mediawiki tomorrow!" :-P
<paultag> I like mediawiki
<paultag> MoinMoin is so very bleh'
<nigelb> I actually like PMWiki best.
<paultag> it makes sense for a team of about 20 people, but not at Ubuntu-scale, sadly
<mhall119> man, I should have switch readfeeder to postgres weeks ago
<Pici> paultag: agreed.
<paultag> mhall119: they're both SQL, just change your SQL abstraction layer
<paultag> Pici: It's such a shame, really
<mhall119> paultag: I did, django makes that easy
<mhall119> I'm commenting on the performance boost
<paultag> mhall119: yuppers.
<paultag> mhall119: Oh yeah, for sure. PostgreSQL triggers rule too
<nigelb> mhall119: wow, didn't know it was *that* different.
<mhall119> nigelb: for massive writes
<mhall119> MySQL+ISAM is great for read performance, but sucks at writes
<paultag> mhall119: you can do some really nifty stuff. I was running a PostgreSQL daemon on my little ARM guys at my first job. I had them *hooked up*
<mhall119> I may need to learn postgres replication at some point in the future
<mhall119> if I'm lucky
<nigelb> mhall119: What I *love* about postgres is its hot backup capability.
<nigelb> There's a lot file which can be rsynced every 5 minutes for hot backups.
<paultag> there's not too much to hate about PostgreSQL
<nigelb> mysql bin logs are icky.
<nigelb> I'm going to have to stay up tonight to clean that up
<mhall119> it used to by that updating all 250 feeds would spike my CPU and make apache unresponsive for a couple minutes
<paultag> mhall119: you should really have it do that smartly
<mhall119> now, with postgres + some code optimization, It barely slows it down
<mhall119> paultag: I should, yes, it's on my list
<paultag> mhall119: you should have a daemon that grinds in the background, then if you're real fancy you can get some AJAX longpoll stuff going against it, and have new posts pop up as they enter the DB
<paultag> mhall119: just poke a batch of feeds every few seconds or something
<mhall119> paultag: my UI has no ajax fanciness
<paultag> mhall119: shame
<paultag> mhall119: this also ain't AJAX, it's reverse ajax
<paultag> mhall119: ajax usually blocks on client-side until an action, pokes the server, gets the response and posts it without a refresh
<paultag> mhall119: what I'm talking about is blocking serverside until an action, poke the client and post teh response
<AlanBell> comet feeds is what you want
<paultag> AlanBell: that's what they call it, Comet, that's right
<mhall119> yeah, I'll look at UI improvements in the future
<nigelb> comet is increating the time progressively?
<mhall119> right now I'm getting it working and stabilizing the backend
<AlanBell> basically the server serves a page *really* slowly, but doesn't hang up the connection
<paultag> AlanBell: I've been doing that with NodeJS forever now :)
<nigelb> AH
<AlanBell> it is how etherpad works amongst other things
<paultag> AlanBell: the way I've implemented it is have the client in a while (true) { request() }, then clear out all requests every 30 seconds or so (that's about how long it takes for a browser to stop trying)
<AlanBell> and the twitter streaming API
<nigelb> AlanBell: I thought etherpad polled every x seconds
<paultag> nigelb: hell no
<paultag> nigelb: that would swamp a server
<paultag> nigelb: this will poll N times a second if there are N updates in one second
<paultag> nigelb: and it will idle at 2 requests a minute if you do it my way (no actions)
<nigelb> ah, increase the time if there are no changes?
<paultag> nigelb: no
<paultag> nigelb: time "sleep" between polls is always 0 in this case
<paultag> client → server (delay returning page until an action) → client, start over
<paultag> so the client thinks the server is laggy, but it's just being smart
<nigelb> ah
<paultag> nigelb: comit, someone called it (another cleaning product, like ajax)
<nigelb> AlanBell: paultag, mhall119, you and I should team up and form a consulting company :P
<nigelb> We'd rock the web world :P
<paultag> the first all-ubuntu consulting force? :)
<AlanBell> we could call it libertus http://libertus.co.uk/
<nigelb> paultag: yup
<paultag> AlanBell: is that you?
<AlanBell> paultag: yup, we are rebranding what was The Open Learning Centre
<paultag> AlanBell: outstanding, well done.
<nigelb> oh, that's why your twitter nick changed.
<paultag> I still can't come up with a name for my LLC blob
<AlanBell> but as we don't do much learning, and we are not a centre of anything the name wasn't working for us
<AlanBell> nigelb: yup
<paultag> AlanBell: aye
<paultag> for a while I was onto something, but my ideas for names just sort of farted out, along with any chance of a snappy logo
<paultag> OK, righto. I need to clean my house. I'll BBL. Good chatting, chaps.
<mhall119> nigelb: we'd need a PM too
<nigelb> wait, jono and dholbach bought costumes in a sex shop?
<nigelb> that sounds like an interesting story
<Pici> I always pick a weird time to look at irc channels.
 * Pici gets back to work
<nigelb> Pici: I pick a bad time to look at my feed reader :)
<mhall119> I wonder if it was the shop by the hotel in Budapest
<mhall119> oh wow, I made it on OMG! Ubuntu
<nigelb> yay!
<jcastro> Technoviking: about how long does it take to remove a post if I've clicked "report abuse"?
 * AlanBell scrapes 40,000 pages of wiki
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> it seems to not like me doing that :(
 * AlanBell finds scraping script trips up on viagra spam
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/71c%0D?action=raw
 * nigelb deletes
<nigelb> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/71c?action=info
<AlanBell> when I scoop the whole lot down I will grep it for viagra
<greg-g> what happened to the ubuntu logo as the favicon for the wiki?
<pleia2> /someone/ complained it was the wrong color so they took it away entirely
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/favicon.ico
<AlanBell> go there, it will refresh your browser and will be fixed
<pleia2> oh, nice
<AlanBell> browsers only ever instantly update a favicon when you don't want them to
<pleia2> hehe
<AlanBell> change it back and they cache it for weeks
<nigelb> gosh, even visiting that page gave me the wrong favicon
<AlanBell> Warning: You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time.
<popey> haha
<popey> I filed a bug that the one on loco directory doesn't match the planet one
<nigelb> popey: I think chris showed that to ivanka at UDS
<mhall119> popey: what's different?
<mhall119> oh, favicon, yeah
<AlanBell> yeah, well they have no idea what colour orange it is supposed to be anyway
<AlanBell> #dd4814 in hex, but they prefer pantone or cmyk
<AlanBell> start from either of them and you are heading for fail, especially if you use a mixture of MacOS X and Ubuntu
 * AlanBell scrapes 40,000 pages of wiki slightly slower than before
<popey> grrrr
<popey> why isnt it easy to disable ipv6 on ubuntu?
<popey> it's needlessly complicated
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?from=0&context=180&action=fullsearch&titlesearch=0&value=viagra
 * AlanBell takes lots of viagra
<AlanBell> off the wiki
<nigelb> wtf
<AlanBell> whole load of numbered attachments to things that are web pages you really don't need to view
<paultag> AlanBell: jesus, 92 pages
<paultag> gotta love spambots
<AlanBell> I guess https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BadContent doesn't apply to attachments
<AlanBell> that one isn't spam btw, that is the moinmoin filter configuration page
<AlanBell> ok, I think the remaining mentions of viagra are legit
<AlanBell> in 33 hours or so I should have a copy of the wiki on my laptop (without attachments)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-24
<paultag> AlanBell: well that's fun
<nigelb> jcastro: :( We suck. The wiki page for installing software isn't up-to-date for Natty or Maverick.
<nigelb> This means there is no documentation for installing software in Unity Interface.
<Pendulum> or at least, nothing easily searchable on the web for linking to people
<Pendulum> not to mention that it has the most technical solutions first on it before the GUI solution
<Pendulum> jcastro: actually it seems that there's Maverick documentation for installing software, no Natty info on it and the pages you get when you google is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware which has no indication that it's not current unless you know it isn't for a fact
<Pendulum> oh, nigelb found Natty info
<Pendulum> but it's really confusing
<Pendulum> (to try to find any of it)
<Pendulum> seems it's probably another spot that needs clean up ;-)
<mhall119> nigelb: go to sleep!
<Pendulum> mhall119: he did
<nigelb> Not rreally.
<Pendulum> nigelb: GO TO BED
<nigelb> I just realized I was halfway through laundry. Just finished.
<nigelb> Okay okay okay.
<Pendulum> it's past my bedtime, it must be past yours
<nigelb> Pendulum: Its more like wake up time....
<nigelb> 6:30 am :)
<nigelb> mhall119: The sun is in my eye :|
<mhall119> you know what helps that?
<mhall119> going to bed at a reasonable time
<mhall119> like, while the sun is still on the other side of the planet
<paultag> Oh, brilliant
<paultag> I have new Onric changes being piped to my second monitor as they get uploaded
<paultag> BRB
<nigelb> mhall119: Well, I had work till 4 am. Can't touch production db till we're not making write calls to it :(
<paultag> nigelb: check it, I'm stalking Ubuntu and Debian changes, live -- http://pault.ag:8080/index.html
<paultag> nigelb: that comit stuff we were talking about before. I have it running on my secondary. I'm fairly happy with it
<paultag> holy shit it's 2 AM, time for bed. One love.
<nigelb> paultag: are you parsign the changes m/l?
<nigelb> popey: <3 schizobird.
<nigelb> popey: You actually convinced someone to get proxy support. I hereby declare the word proxy be replaced by popey ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hola dholbach
<popey> nigelb: cool isnt it :D
<nigelb> popey: Indeed!
<AlanBell> jcastro: popey: that alt-tab compiz speed setting thingummy
<popey> yes
<AlanBell> do we know who set it and what the process is for getting it unset?
<popey> also known as "what were they thinking with that default!?"
<AlanBell> the mouse cursor polling default has changed too
<AlanBell> from 10ms to 40ms
<popey> I would ask sam spillaz
<AlanBell> which makes ezoom choppier than it needs to be
<AlanBell> ok, will ask smspillaz
<AlanBell> I think there should be a comprehensive review of cool stuff we turned off for unknown reasons
<popey> well
<popey> some may well be defaults
<popey> from upstream
<AlanBell> true
<dholbach> cjohnston, do you have an idea who could help with the rebranding of the packaging guide? (reuse ubuntu-website/light theme)
<nigelb> dholbach: Probably daker or Ronnie. I know the rest of us on the team aren't very great with design :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I just thought that cjohnston was interested in helping out too
<nigelb> ah, maybe
<dholbach> jono, bad news regarding the WI tracker - in one of my blueprints "Work items" was missing from the top of the blueprint whiteboard, so the actions didn't show up on the work item tracker
<jono> dholbach, shit
<jono> dholbach, how many items?
<dholbach> I just wondered why they didn't show up
<dholbach> jono, I'll get the line repainted
<dholbach> let me check
<jono> thanks
<dholbach> jono, 12, but some of them should be done and some easy to do
<dholbach> let me update
<jono> dholbach, np
<jono> the sprint should help deal with the delta
<dholbach> yes, agreed
<cjohnston> dholbach: what in specific about the rebranding?
<dholbach> cjohnston, http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/packaging-guide/html/ looks quite boring
<dholbach> cjohnston, somebody started work on branding it like all other Ubuntu material
<dholbach> but it wasn't using the ubuntu-website/light-theme
<cjohnston> thats right.. its sphinx
<dholbach> I blogged about it last week and it looked like you were interested in helping out
<cjohnston> we use ubuntu-community-webthemes now.. so /light-base-theme
<cjohnston> do you know how the theming works?
<cjohnston> I have to leave for work, but I'll check back on here as soon as I can
<dholbach> hang on, let me show you the work that's been done already
<cjohnston> Maybe PM me with the info?
<cjohnston> o/
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-packaging-guide/new-colours/+merge/56010
<dholbach> sure
<jono> dholbach, have you reached out to the mentors yet about the names we identified as menteeS?
<jono> mentees
<jono> biab
<czajkowski> mentos now I want
<czajkowski> someone go to the shop please
<czajkowski> while I continue to stab lp and iso codes :)
<dholbach> jono: I have not reached out to mentors yet, but I'm on it
<czajkowski> paultag: darling!!!!!!
<mhall119> darling huh?
<czajkowski> mhall119: it's not a good sign
<czajkowski> trust me
<czajkowski> greg-g: and Technoviking also are naughty
<mhall119> heh
 * mhall119 is going to buy czajkowski that cattle prod
<czajkowski> jono: want to help me on a campaign of getting team contacts to be well contactable :)
<head_victim> czajkowski: asking a bit much aren't you ;)
<czajkowski> you'd think a team contact would you know like to be contacted, listed as the team contact on the loco.u.c mind boggling morning
<czajkowski> right off shopping and getting good
<popey> good?
<czajkowski> food
<czajkowski> dear gods
<czajkowski> it's been a long morning
<czajkowski> breakfast was tea and a banana
<czajkowski> I need something big for lunch
<mhall119> czajkowski: I re-worded one of your bugs a bit
<mhall119> since LD already requires that you enter a contact before saving the team details form
<mhall119> the only time contact will be blank is if nobody's updated the form through LD at all
<mhall119> but I'm leaving the bug open to see if we can find a way to get more teams to fill that data in
<mhall119> czajkowski: Ronnie wrote a patch that would set a team's contact to be the LP team owner if they haven't set anything in LD
<mhall119> cjohnston suggested that it use admins instead of, or in addition to, the owner
<mhall119> what are your thoughts on that?
<czajkowski> mhall119: team owner while it is good doesnt help in some cases
<czajkowski> I agree it's better than nothing
<czajkowski> but i some cases the team owner is not the team contact
<czajkowski> I think the UK is an example of this ..
<czajkowski> not 100% on this
<mhall119> right, we know that, but if no contact is specified would it be an acceptable temporary value?
<mhall119> they can always change it in LD to the proper contact, and then it'll stay that way
<mhall119> even if it's not the contact, it at least gets you someone to email to have it updated
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> yup
<mhall119> what are your thoughts on using the LP admins as well as, or instead of, the owner?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: the UK is no longer an example of this
<AlanBell> but it was up to 4 days ago
<czajkowski> mhall119: today I mailed the lp admins
<czajkowski> got 2 back saying it was someone elses job
<czajkowski> so just means more mails
<czajkowski> right running out
<czajkowski> bbibab
<czajkowski> adlo
<jono> czajkowski, bit slammed now, what do you need/
<jono> ?
<Technoviking> czajkowski: what did I do now?
<Technoviking> :)
<jcastro> hey AlanBell
<jcastro> did you end up screen scraping all that?
<AlanBell> o/ jcastro
<jcastro> or importing or whatever insane thing you were doing? :)
<AlanBell> 20001 pages scooped up so far
<AlanBell> halfway there
<jcastro> heh
<AlanBell> it gets a page every 3 seconds
<AlanBell> 279MB of stuff scooped up so far
<jcastro> and you're just shoving it into mediawiki?
<AlanBell> no, shoving it into text files at the moment, but I will shove it into a local moin wiki
<AlanBell> I want to see if there are performance issues relating to the number of pages, or the number of users, or the number of old revisions of pages
<AlanBell> I might run a script over it to change to mediawiki format and scoop it into a mediawiki, see if that is any faster
<AlanBell> all it does so far is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/631851/
<AlanBell> where index.txt is the full list of pages on the wiki
<paultag> AlanBell: I love the useragent part ;)
<paultag> AlanBell: that
<paultag> sorry, not used to my netbook. That is pretty awesome
<paultag> you should grep the dump for statistics
<AlanBell> heh, yeah, took me a while to figure out why I was getting a 503 from wget but not from a browser :)
<AlanBell> yeah, I was grepping it for viagra
<paultag> AlanBell: trying to find so sweet deals, yeah?
<AlanBell> :)
<paultag> :P
<AlanBell> last night I took a lot of viagra
<AlanBell> spam off the wiki
<paultag> HAHA! Hold on, no one move
<AlanBell> and did you know the word specialist contains "cialis"
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/pnh9U.png ← It's a new nerd meme
<AlanBell> oi!
<AlanBell> bad paultag
<paultag> AlanBell: No, it's like the other meme, that racist one -- http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/136/030/tumblr_lmtpmtUYID1qe11kdo1_500.jpg?1308341880
<paultag> AlanBell: this one I want to be able to remove, but thought of another one  --  http://me.pault.ag/alan.png
<paultag> dude, this could be an amazing meme
<paultag> look at how brilliant that is
<AlanBell> err, yeah you can remove that one
<paultag> AlanBell: hey! the finger command works wonders at getting email and GPG info off the debian servers :)
<paultag> OK, I'm off. BBL
<AlanBell> yeah, I recall that from uni, I haven't used that for many many years
<nigelb> paultag: haha, awesome meme!
<dholbach> alrightie, I'll call it a day
<dholbach> and see some of you next week
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<pleia2> jcastro, jono - is sg coming to do his class today?
<jono> pleia2, he is there
<jono> different nick
<jono> I am asking him to be sg
<pleia2> I can update the calendar to be stevegeorge if he'd rather
<doctormo> paultag: ping
<czajkowski> pleia2: your banner is on its way
<pleia2> czajkowski: I saw, thanks :)
<czajkowski> jono: not urgent can harass you another time my dear
<czajkowski> :P
<czajkowski> harass in a good way
<jono> thanks czajkowski :-)
<czajkowski> I have one task left on my to do list
<czajkowski> community week topics
<paultag> doctormo: pong
<paultag> Oh, brilliant. I got bus working on this, too. Yes.
<paultag> bugs *
<mhall119> czajkowski: in fairness to IRC, we embed the webchat in LD
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-25
<paultag> if anyone needs something to look busy :) -- http://pault.ag:8080/firehose.html
<czajkowski> mhall119 eh
<czajkowski> Aloha
<daker> this is the last time i'll fix a bug on a project i am not working on it
<nigelb> daker: heh, which one?
<daker> any other project
<nigelb> daker: No, I meant, which project made you feel that
<daker> it's not the project but the people working on it
<nigelb> it always is :(
<daker> you made a fix for a bug, then propose it for a merge, then they don't merge it, they just take the code, push it directory without any attribution
<daker> s/directory/directly
<nigelb> daker: wtf :/
<nigelb> daker: isn't that sort of wrong because you own the copyright for your code?
<daker> ya maybe
<daker> nigelb, how can we look for bugs with "Fix released" status ?
<nigelb> daker: advanced search, you can specific the statuses you want
<daker> thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-26
<paultag> jcastro: yo man, got your reddit comment last night, do you mean filter based on where the stuff's coming from or what?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-18
<pleia2> mhall119: ever find a summary for the app dev stuff? I still don't have content for a blog post and it's supposed to start tomorrow
<pleia2> I don't think it's been announced anywhere, didn't get in UWN
<pleia2> (maybe it was on a mailing list?)
<nigelb> what are the changes.
<nigelb> *chances
<nigelb> I read up on nzpug mailing list about timers
<nigelb> and it turns out to be cgoldberg's blog :)
<hobgoblin> hi nigelb
<nigelb> Hey hobgoblin, you're up early :)
<ajmitch> nigelb: it's a small world, you know :P
<hobgoblin> tell me about it :(
<nigelb> ajmitch: yeah :D
<nigelb> hobgoblin: I was up at 4 am too. I know the feel.
<hobgoblin> lol
<nigelb> And the weather here makes me want to snuggle under the blankets :)
<ajmitch> nigelb: you're in NZ already? :)
<nigelb> ajmitch: Nah. Not yet. Haha.
<ajmitch> then you don't know what cold is
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> It's 15 in AKL? *brrrr*
<ajmitch> luxury
<nigelb> It's pleasant 20s in Bangalore. Today's run was amazing too :)
<toddy> Moin
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> I have an off-topic question, but I need to get a new mobile today (mine didn't survive the WE) - which ones do you have? can you recommend them? what doesn't work so well?
<dholbach> I tried to do some research last night, but the sheer mass of different phones makes it quite hard
<hobgoblin> mornign dholbach
<hobgoblin> I'd answer you - but my idea of a mobile is one that costs £10 and phones and texts ...
<nigelb> dholbach: Are you looking for a smart phone or one that does calls and texts?
<nigelb> If you're out for a smart phone, I've heard good things about Galaxy Nexus series (SII in particular), and the Note (if you're comfortable with such a large thing), and there's always the iPhone but may involve needing to deal with iTunes (never pleasant).
<hobgoblin> nigelb: I'd ssupect the former :)
<nigelb> hobgoblin: heh, me too.
<czajkowski> aloha
<hobgoblin> morning
<jussi> dholbach: I have an N9 (actually N950) and love it, but the lack of apps is a big downer. I have also owned a Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro and its real nice, if a bit plastically
<jussi> I have a samsung wave with bada, which is rubbish
<hobgoblin> jussi: send it to me then :)
<jussi> and the next planned phone will be a Galaxy Note.
<jussi> hobgoblin: its owned by the company, sorry
<hobgoblin> :)
<jussi> hobgoblin: Ive a zte blade with a cracked screen if you want it :P
<hobgoblin> :)
<jussi> I just noticed somethign, I have way too many pgones
<dholbach> up until yesterday I had an "old phone" which did calls and text messages and had lots of battery life - I'm not sure I have many use-cases for a smart phone
<jussi> dholbach: ahh, a "feature phone" :P
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your answers - I have to admit I'm still confused :)
<hobgoblin> so would I be dholbach
<jussi> dholbach: you might want to consider *gasp* a nokia thing with symbian and a touchscreen keyboad combo. ie. http://www.gigantti.fi/product/puhelimet-ja-gps/matkapuhelimet/NOK303GRAPHIT/nokia-asha-303-grafiitin-harmaa
<jussi> That should give you battery life, plus email and a few smartphones features that can be useful, at a nice budget price
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<dholbach> I guess I'll just take the dog for a walk and see what I come home with
<dholbach> I really need to get the phone now - hearing text messages come in you can't read is horrible :)
<jussi> hehe
<dholbach> so see you in a bit
<jussi> laters
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<jussi> czajkowski: o/
<jussi> dholbach: did you get a new "handy" :D
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> yes, another "old school phone"
<jussi> dholbach: what did you get?
<dholbach> I wanted to have something new immediately and something I don't have to charge every hour
<dholbach> a Nokia C2 something
<jussi> ahh yes
<jussi> walk in, do you have something I dont have to charge every hour and is in stock? yes sir, here you are. pay, walk out.
<jussi> dholbach: something like that?
<czajkowski> simples
<jussi> :ds
<dholbach> yes, very much like that :)
<alourie> dholbach: that's a bad phone
<czajkowski> alourie: not if you just want to make calls and sms
<dholbach> alourie, I guess I'll find out over time :-)
<czajkowski> it does what it says on the tin
<alourie> czajkowski: my mother in law has it
<alourie> it's terrible
<dholbach> alourie, anything I should particularly watch out for?
<alourie> dholbach: sound quality
<alourie> it's sometimes unbearable
<alourie> but
<alourie> it may be this specific one's problem
<alourie> I hope your will be ok
<alourie> *yours
<dholbach> it is ok - just did a test call
<alourie> dholbach: when you buy it, check it in place
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> ok
<daker> hi
<daker> and say hello to the new internet meme http://memegenerator.net/instance/22144465
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> herro
<daker> o/
<jcastro> dpm: wow, lots of app-dev tag activity over the weekend
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, trying to cope with all the questions right now, that's awesome :) jokerdino and mhall119 have been rocking at answering them too
<jokerdino> wait, no.. i just subscribed to the tag :)
<dpm> there you go, just subscribed and already rocking the tag
<mhall119> dpm: do you want to try one of these on-air hangouts?
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, let's go for it.
<czajkowski> mhall119: link? and can anyone join?
<mhall119> huh...gotta verify a youtube account
<dpm> mhall119, ok, you're starting it, then?
<dpm> czajkowski, we're on it :)
<mhall119> dpm: yeah
<dpm> cool
<mhall119> hmmmm, I verified, now it wants me to upload a video
<dpm> weird
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/fc24944c2b76d41df9fe5985c41755fea3abf986?authuser=0&hl=en
<czajkowski> popey: you're such a fecker!
<popey> :D
<jokerdino> o.O
<jokerdino> PG-13 room right? :D
<czajkowski> talk about giving a person a heart attack
<jokerdino> jcastro: not sure if you have already discussed this, dpm created the ubuntuappshowdown tag and was looking for it.
<jcastro> dpm: yeah I removed that tag
<jcastro> we didn't really need it, I think just dumping everything into app-dev works better
<czajkowski> cjohnston: mhall119 https://plus.google.com/photos/102921374554385564572/albums/5730819334465556225/5755292385275560226
<cjohnston> not as good
<cjohnston> :-P
<AlanBell> jokerdino: "feck" is an irish word that is apparently not very rude, we tend to believe czajkowski when she claims that
<czajkowski> it is you should know
<czajkowski> cjohnston: it's the caption that makes this though
<jokerdino> i know feck is an irish word. i have read paddy clark hahaha :) (which is actually more vulgar)
<mhall119> AlanBell: I think she means "not very rude for the Irish"
<jokerdino> actually i am not sure what i am talking about. goes off to scoot.
<mhall119> which is entirely different from "not very rude"
<czajkowski> mhall119: indeed
<jokerdino> i am trying to make some sense here.
<dholbach> hey jono
<dpm> jcastro, no worries re: the tag, I was just curious as to what had happened to it
<jono_> hey dholbach
<jono_> all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono_> cool one sec
<jono_> dpm, the button on http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/participate/ doesnt work
<dpm> jono_, mhall119 is setting up the hangout right now
<jono_> ahh cool
<jono_> mhall119, be sure to record it :-)
<mhall119> http://youtu.be/UwbRQUCb5XM
<jono_> mhall119, I can see you live
<mhall119> can everyone see that?
<czajkowski> mhall119: yes
<czajkowski> mhall119: yes and I can hear you
<dpm> yeah, here too
<mhall119> everybody please join #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<dpm> jono_, yeah, we've been making tests before we started. popey and his wild stare were also featured in the test
<czajkowski> lol
<dpm> mhall119, is the youtube link the one to use, or do we need a G+ one?
<jcastro> hey what are we doing?
<jcastro> oh this is the workshop
<jono_> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3b1947c021d4cb9bf8cd1ee932ac8348e97b983a?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono_> jcastro, intro to Python
<dholbach> jono_, en route
<pleia2> dpm, mhall119, can you guys please keep the classroom team a bit more in the loop about sessions? we never got anything to post on the blog, and didn't realize these would be g+ based
<pleia2> we should probably talk about how to handle g+ sessions, folks who are on slower connections or at work during them can't view them, so we need to make sure we set appropriate expectations
<cjohnston> pleia2: hangouts on air ftw :-)
<pleia2> cjohnston: nothing wrong with them, but I'm the one who has to deal with flak when people complain that they thought things on the classroom schedule are irc-based ;)
<cjohnston> I don't disagree.. Was just commenting about the not being able to view them.. they will still be able to view, just not live
<cjohnston> although I don't think it would be a bad thing to expand the classroom outside of just IRC, just need to ensure that IRC doesn't get abandoned
<pleia2> we just need better communication, if we were given the opportunity to announce how these would go I'd feel a lot more comfortable about it, but in spite of asking I never got anything
<cjohnston> sure
<czajkowski> rather cool I can see dpm on various screens in the office here
<czajkowski> looks cool!
<dpm> :)
<jcastro> popey: the slower rate of video encodes is awesome
<jcastro> they're still posting content to the ubuntudeveloper channel
<jcastro> it's really extending the content. :)
<Pici> Where should we be directing folks asking about the developer workshop things?
<Pici> -classroom?
<Pici> looks like it, going with that.
<cjohnston> Pici: provided there is anyone in there to ask about it
<cjohnston> (answer questions)
<pleia2> maybe -classroom-chat (no one is talking in -classroom and it's moderated)
<Pici> pleia2: I provided both channel names :)
<pleia2> \o/
<dholbach> jono_, mail sent - more tomorrow
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<bkerensa> mhall119: do we have a ETA on getting a AWS instance up for SUMO Evaluation?
<mhall119> bkerensa: not today :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: ;) sounds good
<akgraner> Does anyone know who runs this youtube site? - http://www.youtube.com/user/planetubuntu
<bkerensa> akgraner: maybe https://twitter.com/#!/boredandbloggin since he runs @planetubuntu on twitter?
<akgraner> bkerensa, nope  - I would have access to it if he did
<bkerensa> huh
<akgraner> bkerensa, he doesn't
<akgraner> I don't think this is an official channel and some of our Connect vidoes are up without attribution and my boss asked me to look into it - that's all
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> I'd like to bring your attention to this project https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuReleaseSprint :) I talked about it during the last UDS with dpm , Jono and Daniel Holbach. Then I was a bit busy with other things, but... anyway, please give it a look and feel free to comment or improve the wiki etc..., thanks :)
<balloons> hi Andy80 ..
<Andy80> balloons: hi
<balloons> folks are a bit busy today with the app developer showcase, but your idea is interesting
<balloons> is this intended for community blueprints?
<Andy80> oh thanks! Sorry if I didn't ping you back before, but I was really busy (moved to another country for 3 months) now I've finally a bit of spare time
<Andy80> it's intended both for community blueprints and all the other stuff discussed during UDS... basically it's a sort of "ok guys, let's see where we are at the moment, let's discuss if we're in time, how we can improve, if we need more help etc..."
<Andy80> we don't need to spend a whole week re-capping every blueprint discussed.... I would start with 2 or 3 days and few blueprints. I mean... let's see if it's really useful and productive without spending a whole week 7-8 hours/day
<mhall119> jono_: you going to be ready in 30 minutes for the GTK and Glade sessions?
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> mpt is awesome
<jono_> mhall119, dpm is down for the GTK session
<jono_> I am doing the Glade one
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> "As for unresponsive and buggy applications, traditionally many open-source developers have thought that “Given enough eyeballs, all bugs are shallow” relieved them from needing to perform standard quality assurance processes such as test suites, error collection, and fuzz testing."
<mhall119> dpm: will you be ready then?
<balloons> jcastro, lol.. mpt said that?
<jono_> I can join the GTK session to help though if needed
<jcastro> balloons: yeah on reddit
<jono_> mhall119, I am definitely free for the Glade session
<mhall119> jono_: it seems to help having 2 people, even if it's just one to monitor questions
<jono_> mhall119, ok, I will join in a supporting role
<jono_> lets see if dpm is free
<balloons> Andy80, well.. although it's not blueprints, g+ is being used right now to do the Ubuntu App Developer Showdown Workshops
<balloons> Andy80, http://smarturl.it/ubuntuappshowdown
<Andy80> balloons: cool :) my idea is having a small group discussing live (maybe the people working on that task) and the other people from home can make questions using the chat.
<dpm> jono_, mhall119, yes, I was already planning to run the gtk3 session
<Andy80> it doesn't cost like an UDS and allows people that in any other case would have not attended, to attend and give their opinion
<dpm> Andy80, we're happy to discuss this, but right now we're a bit busy with the live Ubuntu App Developer Workshops
<dpm> Personally, I think it would be a good idea, but not as a replacement for UDS
<Andy80> dpm: yeah, balloons told me and I'm also following the live video :) I'll ping you back next week if you want and we can continue discussing this... or maybe tell me which one is the more appropriate mailing list...
<Andy80> dpm: no no! not an UDS replacement.... something to fit in the middle between two UDSs
<jono_> dpm, cool, I might join it too if that is ok
<dpm> never!
<dpm> jono_, absolutely :), I'm going to join the Quickly session in a few mins too, I'm just preparing the last touches to the gtk3 session
<jono_> thanks dpm
<mhall119> dpm: let me know if you need another invite
<dpm> ok, cool, will try to join in a few
<jcastro> pleia2: woo that userdays WI!
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah :D still need to fill a couple slots but we're mostly set for UD on saturday
<mhall119> dpm: I'm going to hop off during your session for lunch
<dpm> mhall119, no worries, go for it
<jono_> dpmwhere do I join the hangout?
<jono_> dpm where do I join the hangout?
<dpm> mhall119, can you invite jono_?
<mhall119> I did, I'll invite him again
<mhall119> sent
<dpm> can you guys see me?
<mhall119> doing sessions on G+ hangouts really needs better comment/chat integration
<AlanBell> mhall119: could be done
<AlanBell> embed the live youtube thingie in a page with IRC web client in it
<AlanBell> or . . . someone could write a desktop application during the next three weeks to do just that . . .
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> but the youtube feed also has comments, the G+ status update has it's own comments, and then we have the IRC comments
<AlanBell> right, so such an app would need to sort that somehow
<czajkowski> evening folks
<cprofitt> afternoon czajkowski
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping if you're free later can you drop me a ping, need to set up a FAQ on AU please.
<paultag> czajkowski: I just had some salt water taffy and thought of you :)
<czajkowski> paultag: tease
<czajkowski> also
 * czajkowski hugs paultag hey there 
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
<paultag> missed you :)
<czajkowski> alwasy miss my taggy!
<czajkowski> even when you're being a fecker :)m
<paultag> awww! :)
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/ZfBQ2.jpg ← didn't learn about this in drivers ed
<paultag> czajkowski: what's new?
<paultag> How's things?
<czajkowski> paultag: good thanks mad busy, and love it. Heading to paris on thursday for sisters birthday so should be some fun
<paultag> czajkowski: oh, sweet!
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> paultag: hows life with you? working away and keeping out of trouble I hope
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm always causing trouble :)
<czajkowski> this is true :)
<paultag> czajkowski: Life's grand, work's awesome, love my gig. Working on becoming a DD, Just got approved by the DAM, which is a good sign :)
<czajkowski> ah good to hear
<czajkowski> liking the blog posts
<paultag> that way I can be cranky and people will understand why :)
<paultag> czajkowski: aw, thanks!
 * czajkowski needs to go back to blogging, just not got stuff to blog about really 
<czajkowski> paultag: like you need a reason
<paultag> czajkowski: I've been doing iron-blogger with a bunch of my friends, so if I don't blog once a week, I owe money :)
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, that's true :)
<paultag> czajkowski: http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/20111120-00
<czajkowski> paultag: I've been doing a photo desktop a week , which has proved entertaining
<paultag> czajkowski: I saw some of your FB posts and giggled
<czajkowski> I do like todays https://plus.google.com/102921374554385564572/posts/V7NANEn2mo3
<paultag> czajkowski: hahahaha
<paultag> oh that's great
<czajkowski> <--- easily amused on a monday morning
<paultag> oh man, it is a monday isn't it
<paultag> barf
<jono> mhall119, ready in two mins
<jono> balloons, can we chat after I chat to mhall119?
<balloons> sure
<jono> thanks
<jono> mhall119, ok, lets rol
<jono> roll
<mhall119> ready
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0f9e431d4f64220a1b6cbda5f0bb32a2e48cd1fa?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> balloons, all set?
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b4dff183bbc5c37ae67c6c9d04433811ccc08541?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> coming
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-19
<jono> pleia2, little disappointed that Ubuntu Accomplishments 0.2 was not included in the UWN
<jono> it was quite a big release
<jono> no biggie though
<pleia2> jono: sorry, can you let us know when there are important ones? We try to include them every week but on weeks like this when the planet section is already quite long we have to drop some :(
<jono> pleia2, I understand, I get not including all the development updates ones I did, I was just a bit surprised that a new release blog entry was not included...but like i say, no biggie
<pleia2> there are accomplishments posts most week, so I don't really know which are the important ones
<pleia2> s/most week/most weeks
<pleia2> but yeah, just let us know and we'll try to do a better job :)
<jono> pleia2, oh, don't see this as anything of a big deal :-)
<jono> pleia2, you folks do an incredible job with UWN
<jono> I am just a publicity addict, lol
<paultag> jono: they are on a wiki ;)
<jono> paultag, I know, but I don't want to go and invade somebody else's space
<paultag> pushing up a new item on the next week's page would be well recieved, I think :)
<jono> mhall119, hey, I just did a special tutorial for how to build the web browser
<jono> paultag, cool
<pleia2> paultag: actually, we use a google doc for "in progress" stuff
<paultag> pleia2: when did that happen, man, I've been away for a while
<pleia2> but anyone can always swing by #ubuntu-news to say "this is important, please include" or post to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> paultag: since a lot of people can't log into the wiki :\
<jono> paultag, so you are a prolific programmer, planning on writing an app for the contest?
<paultag> jono: heh, I'm a bit busy, but I'll be watching to see what goes on :)
<jono> cool :-)
<jono> nice to see people interested in writing apps
<pleia2> we tried using etherpads too, but they tended to be too unreliable (I don't love using the google doc, but here we are)
<paultag> I'm waiting for someone to write me my lens idea
<paultag> but alas, no one got into it
<bkerensa> paultag: working on lots of RC bugs in Debian ;)
<bkerensa> ?
<paultag> bkerensa: that's right
<bkerensa> nice ;)
<paultag> it's getting chilly over in Debian
<paultag> almost time for a freeze
<bkerensa> indeed... we had a BSP on Saturday
<bkerensa> Focused on RC's that will benefit Ubuntu
<paultag> any RC will benefit Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :P not if we dont use the package? :P
<paultag> which packages don't get sunk?
<paultag> besides the handful of blacklisted packages
<pleia2> bkerensa: actually, the sooner all the RCs get fixed, the shorter the freeze and ubuntu can pull fresh packages again :)
<pleia2> so fix ALL the RCs!
<paultag> pleia2++
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> bkerensa: online bsp or real life with awesome pics? :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: irl... but I didnt take any pics... photo taking does not seem to be a popular thing ;)
<pleia2> aw
<paultag> blah
<bkerensa> wait.. I do have one but it was a horrible panoramic
<bkerensa> :D
<paultag> even in the middle of Ohio we took photos :)
<bkerensa> we did have 20+ people though
<pleia2> nice
<bkerensa> http://udd.debian.org/bugs.cgi?release=wheezy_and_sid&fnewer=&fnewerval=7&rc=1 <-- needs love
<bkerensa> and bagels!
<bkerensa> paultag: you going to Nicaragua?
<paultag> bkerensa: NACK. I'm busy with work. I might go to DC13, though.
<bkerensa> pleia2: was your con good?
<pleia2> bkerensa: very good :)
<pleia2> and intimidating, don knuth, vint cerf, ken thompson and lots of other major people in one room!
<bkerensa> pleia2: did you get to meet vint?
<pleia2> the R S and A of RSA were all there too, it was like crypto bingo!
<bkerensa> heh
<pleia2> no, but my fiance works with him from time to time so there will be a more appropriate meeting opportunity at some point
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> ACM is a good org
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> quite academic for a poor uneducated sap like me, but I do ok :)
<bkerensa> The local ACM chapter wanted me to do a talk on Ubuntu a few months back but scheduling conflicts =/
<pleia2> aw
<bkerensa> I also need to hit up toastmasters some :P
<pleia2> I just scheduled my next Ubuntu talk for the Intro to Linux class at ITT Tech
<pleia2> they are always a fun group to talk to
<pleia2> very practical :)
<dpm> good morning all
<bkerensa> morning
<hobgoblin> morning
<nigelb> *groan*
<dpm> morning bkerensa, hobgoblin and nigelb :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: Morning! What phone did you eventually get?
<dholbach> nigelb, an old school phone
<dholbach> a Nokia C2 something
<nigelb> Awesome :)
<nigelb> I have a Sony Ericsson old school phone too.
<nigelb> The only "fancy" thing it does is radio
<dholbach> it did what my old phone did and if I'm clever enough to let it get as wet as the old phone I'm sure it'll survive :)
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> on the weekend we had a party, where we camped outside Berlin at a lake - and I assume the phone got wet theree
<nigelb> oh fun.
<hobgoblin> sounds good
<nigelb> and where did all the san in your apartment come from?
<dholbach> it was absolutely awesome
<nigelb> *sand
<dholbach> from the shore of the lake - we camped directly at the lake, barbecued there, I DJed for a couple of hours and those of us who weren't too tired watched the sun go up over the lake
<dholbach> if it wasn't for a bit of organisation, I could do this every weekend :)
<hobgoblin> I used to do similar every weekend without organisation ;)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> where'd you get the power for your DJ stuff?
<hobgoblin> 20km extension lead nigelb :p
<nigelb> hahaha
<dholbach> it was part of a larger camp site, so we got power from them - I think the extension cord was like 25m or something :)
<hobgoblin> cheat :)
<czajkowski> morning
<hobgoblin> morning czajkowski
<dholbach> hobgoblin, what did you want me to say? "We generated our own power!"? :-P
<hobgoblin> absolutely :D
<nigelb> I kinda hoped you guys had a whiskey-powered generator or something :P
<hobgoblin> not me - we just had whisky
<dholbach> there was a bit of whiskey, luckily not too much
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> "not to much whiskey" <-- this is never lucky
<hobgoblin> depends nigelb ;)
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1014896 ouchies
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1014896 in launchpad "Person:EntryResource:getMembersByStatus timeouts" [Critical,Triaged]
<AlanBell> jono is breaking launchpad
<czajkowski> with style :)
<daker> Michael Dell in Casablanca, that's a good news ツ
<jcastro> "I wish Canonical would enforce stricter UI guidelines. This app looks much more native than their own Ubuntu One app."
<jcastro> dpm: nice job!
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping (third time lucky hopefully)
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> otp
<czajkowski> jcastro: when I got to create a AU and answer it I keep getting Oops! Your question couldn't be submitted because:
<czajkowski> body is missing
<czajkowski> what do I need to put in there as answering it myself further down
<jcastro> well you need to ask the question in the title and body
<jcastro> and then at the bottom there is a checkbox "answer my own question"
<jcastro> and then you can post an answer at the same time
<czajkowski> jcastro: ah so not in the the title area
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> still having issues
<czajkowski> It does not meet our quality standards.
<czajkowski> would have all the FAQs put on LP by now :/
<jcastro> Ok
<jcastro> so in the title you put your question
<jcastro> and then in the body you have to explain the question
<czajkowski> that does seem a bit pointless but ok
<jcastro> if you're hitting the quality filter it's likely too short
<czajkowski> aye 30 characters
<dpm> thanks jcastro :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: did that work?
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye just got one in http://askubuntu.com/questions/153037/commissioning-never-completes/153038#153038
<czajkowski> these are the FAQ the red squad have either done or get asked so adding them to AU
<czajkowski> so I know they are right as the lads all answered them
<czajkowski> ;)
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks for the help it's really not a nice system to use :/
<jcastro> you don't have much reputation, it's a spam measure that is unfortunately necessarry
<czajkowski> fair enough just makes it kinda hard but tis done now and have a few more to go
<czajkowski> and have posted to the dev ml to get some more folks to suggest FAQ
<czajkowski> will be putting another -4 up there today
<czajkowski> and getting any other mass ones answered
<jcastro> czajkowski: tomorrow or whatever you can accept the answers for them
<jcastro> czajkowski: also, you can encourage people to submit fixes to your answers if they need it.
<czajkowski> nods okthanks
<jcastro> I think when you hit 100 or so the restrictions will lift on asking the questions
<jcastro> well, except for the quality ones, those are for everyone
<jcastro> but just try to explain in the body more I guess
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> jcastro: cheers, bit baffled as to the edits gone in there, someone deleted a line and wronte the exact line again
<czajkowski> *wrote
<czajkowski> jcastro: oh that was you
<czajkowski> I dont get it
<czajkowski> :s
<jcastro> I think I just added whitespace?
<jcastro> and some formatting for the filename
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<nigelb> mhall119: woops, no jono for the session.
<mhall119> he'd better show
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> hi jono
<nigelb> aha there he is!
<jono> hey dholbach
<mhall119> jono: dpm: I created the hangout, but it's not broadcasting yet
<jono> nigelb, eh?
<jono> mhall119, ok, will be two mins
<nigelb> jono: can you join the classroom channels too. The bot just complained about you not being there :)
<dpm_> mhall119, can you post the URL to the hangout?
<dpm_> or alternatively update the /classroom page and I'll fetch it from there
<jono> nigelb, there now
<nigelb> thanks :)
<mhall119> dpm_: jono: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/de894affe3162108fdd3bf0b3631f8b0118fc674?authuser=0&hl=en
<dpm_> thanks mhall119
<dpm_> jono, I'll join in to help feed the questions
<czajkowski> what keeps happening the desktop?
<mhall119> czajkowski: ?
<mhall119> you mean the desktop-within-the-desktop?
<czajkowski> within the desktop within the desktop :)
<mhall119> yeah, he's sharing his screen that contains the video of him sharing the screen, hangout-inception :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: dpm_ http://blog.launchpad.net/  may want to link that to folks, lets them know the new features coming up
<czajkowski> including all our new bug features that are coming or have just landed
<mhall119> czajkowski: you can post it in -classroom-chat
<dpm_> czajkowski, ok, will point Jono to it
<czajkowski> mhall119: in the middle of PPA stff here sorry
<czajkowski> oh I just know tomorrow I'm gonna have a ton of questions in my inbox after people created new projects/teams
<czajkowski> when things dont go right
<mhall119> dpm_: are you going to be around to help during my sessions?
<dpm_> mhall119, happy to be, sure
<mhall119> thanks
<dpm_> I might just have a break on the second one
<dpm_> a rocking start to the 2nd workshop days, good work jono for the session and mhall119 for setting it up!
<jono> thanks dpm, mhall119
<dpm_> mhall119, as soon as you've got the hangout URL, let me know and I'll post on FB and G+ pointing people to d.u.c/w/classroom and your session
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<dholbach> alright - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> where did jono go?
<bkerensa> mhall119: maybe catching a bite for lunch? :) tis noon on the west coast
<nigelb> mhall119: jono disappeared again?
<mhall119> seems o
<mhall119> so
<jussi> o/
<mhall119> jono: hey, do you want to do the Developer Q+A with me
<mhall119> ?
<jono> mhall119, sure, one sec
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GreekTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012  one of the most amazing applications I've seen in a long time by the Greek LoCo
<mhall119> czajkowski: wow, that is nicely done
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChileanTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012  2 years post earth quake!
<mhall119> we have some awesome teams
<mhall119> (hopes czajkowski approves of using 'awesome' in this case)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> amazing :)
<mhall119> :)
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qc/events/history that is some list of activities!!
<greg-g> all teams approved this LoCo Council meeting!
<czajkowski> busy meeting
<czajkowski> 4 down 26 more to do
<czajkowski> busy cycle
<greg-g> :)
<bkerensa> quack
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> I didn't know the quack thing =/
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, It was a great meeting!
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: Surely you have ducks in Colombia? :)
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, yes, we have... but I don't understand the context
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> It was fun, really
<czajkowski> sometimes things just don't translate well
<czajkowski> plus in a meeting it kinda is distracting as well
<czajkowski> mhall119: jcastro https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg09472.html  one to keep an eye on
 * ajmitch likes the look of being able to set up a local lp environment a bit easier
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: Oregon's state bird is a Duck (Because we have a lot compared to the rest of the country) and State Animal is a Beaver.... Our two largest university's also use the two animals as mascots :) OSU (Of Kernel.org fame) is the Beavers and OU is Ducks and each year we have a Civil War (Football game) and the entire state draws division lines around which team they root for :)
<bkerensa> also UO entered into a agreement with Walt Disney to use Donald Duck in their mascot :) it was some sort of handshake deal but Disney has allowed them to use Donald for years :)
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, thanks for the information! :)
 * SergioMeneses : quack!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<bkerensa_> =o
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> evening!
<jcastro> dpm: woo, some really good app-dev questions on AU
<jcastro> and some bad ones, but generally speaking ...
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, that's pretty cool :-) Is there any easy way to see the growth in number of questions for a tag? As in a graph going up or something like that. I know you can probably do this through the API, I'm wondering if there is something like that already set up
<jcastro> I dunno, that's a good idea
<jcastro> I need that for juju too
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ^^ any ideas?
<daker> dholbach, if you are still interested http://youtu.be/MqaDMLUTV_c
<dholbach> daker: :-(
<daker> :(
<daker> dholbach, watch the video, then you will understand why i told you to hide the camera
<dholbach> yes, I understand
<marcoceppi> dpm: jcastro probably let me try to whip something up
<jcastro> dholbach: hey we have a hangout today?
<jcastro> My brain is hurty
 * jcastro feels like an extra on Walking Dead today
<dholbach> jcastro, I think so, but I'm not 100% sure with UADW going on
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: ^?
<dpm> dholbach, jcastro, I think we probably have
<dpm> no other events going on, and jono didn't mention anything about skipping
<mhall119> UADW is done for this week (2 more days next week)
<mhall119> I'm up for a hangout, as long as it's not 5 hours long
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> I agree with mhall119 :)
<dholbach> I'm invited to the Qt barbecue later and I was planning to show up before 22:00 :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Is that where you put fire to maemo?
 * nigelb runs
<dholbach> nigelb, my plan was to be a well-behaved guest :)
<nigelb> hehehe
<mhall119> nigelb: lol
<czajkowski> mhall119: Fixing a simple bug in Launchpad – A screencast - http://blog.launchpad.net/general/fixing-a-simple-bug-in-launchpad-a-screencast
<czajkowski> following on from jono hangout yesteday
<czajkowski> ye may want to give that some app dev tweeting love
<jono> dpm, mhall119, dholbach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO8hiPreNBg
<dpm> jono, cool, watching it right now.
<jono> dpm, :-)
<jono> you might want to set it to 720 and full screen it
<jono> dpm, mhall119 the video lags a little, but I think it works fine
<dpm> looks fine to me, apart from the "blue youtube videos" bug in flash :/
<jono> dpm, spin forward 20 mins and you see it lagging a little
<jono> this is a bug in gtk-recordmydesktop it seems
<jono> but I already recorded this twice, I am not doing it again :-)
<dpm> jono, for next video you might want to try kazam, it's pretty cool
<jono> ahhh cool
<jono> dpm, can you reddit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO8hiPreNBg ?
<dpm> sure
<dpm> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/vc2h0/learn_how_to_create_your_first_ubuntu_app/
<dpm> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/vc2jt/learn_how_to_create_your_first_ubuntu_app/
<dpm> jono, ^
<dpm> anyway, time to call it a day
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> alright, I'll call it a day too - have a great rest of your day :)
 * balloons sings "just my imagination, running away with me . . ."
<nigelb> AlanBell: http://notalwaysworking.com/in-feigned-english/25380
<AlanBell> nigelb: I was a bit freaked out first time I went to Florida and they asked me if I would like iced tea
<nigelb> AlanBell: haha
<nigelb> British trained!
<nigelb> :P
<mhall119> AlanBell: the way God intended it
<nigelb> hahaha
<balloons> nigelb, AlanBell ROFL!
<nigelb> :D
<czajkowski> mhall119: you know my feeling on this ice in tea lark
<bkerensa_> mhall119: check this out lp:~ubuntu-us-or/+junk/get-contributors
<mhall119> bkerensa_: every time I see BeautifulSoup, a part of me dies
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/102673546895803839652/posts/HNCjnwFTy7d  have your say
<mhall119> but alas, the wiki doesn't give you many options, does it?
<bkerensa_> mhall119: basically the script looks at contributors to Ubuntu at the LoCo level
<bkerensa_> :)
<mhall119> bkerensa_: pretty cool
<bkerensa_> idk its something some guy in our loco put together over night
<bkerensa_> running ubuntu-uk right now
<bkerensa_> :D
<AlanBell> mhall119: o/ can you pop into -uk for a sec
<JanC> mhall119, that you: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/previews/2159/1 ?  ☺
<mhall119> JanC: nope
<mhall119> in 2000 I was just starting to experiment with Caldera OpenLinux
<czajkowski> mhall119: you were a pup :)
<JanC> just got on that page searching for some info about Corel Linux and saw a familiar name  :p
<mhall119> czajkowski: what are you talking about, I still am :)
<balloons> a pup, but not a spring chicken mhall119
<mhall119> glad to see that in 2000 everybody hated Gnome 1.0
<mhall119> balloons: quiet you :P
<balloons> :-p
<czajkowski> mhall119: :)
<jono> balloons, lets roll
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/308b0c0997d63087f5767d2ebf58cc3ec48d53f3?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> be with you in a moment
<jono> balloons, np
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-21
<czajkowski> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: have you ever had glade just randomly crash on you?
<bkerensa> without an error
<dholbach> I don't use glade very often to be honest
<dholbach> but https://www.google.com/search?q=glade+segmentation+fault+site%3Abugs.launchpad.net suggests you're not alone
<dpm> bkerensa, as much as I love it, I've had Glade crash randomly *many* times
<bkerensa> dpm: it keeps crashing every time I move my cursor over the widget area or try to make any edits to the UI
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> But I see a big issue being that for some reason quickly installed two versions
<bkerensa> 3.8.0 and 3.13.0
<dpm> ah, yes, I noticed that too the other day
<bkerensa> http://i.imgur.com/txFZj.png
<bkerensa> see ^
<dpm> quickly design uses the latest version
<bkerensa> because I did not install glade beforehand
<dpm> but I noticed the earlier version was installed too
<bkerensa> so some how it installed two which likely is causing a conflict.... maybe because it has different versions of depends idk
<dpm> bkerensa, would you mind filing a bug against Quickly?
<bkerensa> I will
<dpm> thanks ;)
<bkerensa> I had hopes I was going to throw some py I had baked and do a small UI work and have an app tonight =/
<bkerensa> dpm: Bug #1015927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1015927 in quickly "Quickly installs Glade 3.8.0 and Glade 3.13.0 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015927
<bkerensa> I almost wanna grab the quickly source package and have a look at it
<dpm> bkerensa, go for it :)
<dholbach> dpm, hast Du gleich Zeit ein wenig zu quatschen?
<dpm> dholbach, ja, gib mir 5 Minuten
<dholbach> supi
<dholbach> dpm, oi oi! :)
<dpm> just a sec, I'll be right there :)
 * dholbach starts a hangout already
<Pendulum> morning
<dpm> hey, does anyone know of a way to easily generate a countdown banner to put on developer.ubuntu.com/showdown? Sort of like the release countdown banners
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> dpm: you could ask newz about the script that they use..
<dpm> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> :-)
<dpm> let me see if he's online...
<cjohnston> dpm: its a little early for him still
<dpm> ok, pinged him nevertheless and I'll try to chat to him when he's online
<oldrocker99> Hello. I'm trying to use the Accomplishments app, and it says I have to register on Launchpad. I've been a Launchpad user for 4 years...
<balloons> oldrocker99, you should be able to sign into your current account
<dpm> going for late lunch, see you all later on
<oldrocker99> I have singed in to my current Launchpad account; the page comes up with my login accomplished already. Accomplishments doesn't recognize it.
<balloons> oldrocker99, your in luck, jono is here now :-)
<balloons> aka, mr creator of ubuntu accomplishments ;-)
<balloons> you might have a bug report for him; else he can explain how to get it working
<mhall119> oldrocker99: you might just need to wait for the accomplishment to be verified
<mhall119> it can take a few minutes
<jono> dholbach, mhall119, dpm lets roll
<dholbach> yep
<dpm> ok
<jono> dholbach, mhall119, dpm https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/59dab5e22cab133bd6a489f16990bec0d260fee8?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f5ab2cbcb0f86d6658a320b44ca0992a560b5464?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> jcastro, so I've created FAQ-style question on AU, which I've answered myself. Other people have posted other answers that complement it. Is it considered good or bad Askubuntu practice if I include the relevant bits of the other answers to my answer, to make it better?
<dpm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/154129/how-to-publish-my-code-online-for-someone-to-help-me-with-review
<jcastro> typically you can just vote on the good ones
<jcastro> there doesn't need to be "one answer" for each question
<dpm> gotcha
<dpm> will do the voting thing, then
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> imbrandon: link me to your svg rendering button pls?
<jono> jcastro, can you use the other button
<jono> in your blog post
<jono> just link to the image
<jcastro> yeah that's what I am looking for now
<jcastro> ah there it is
<jono> cool
<jcastro> I was using the askubuntu shortcut for it, but we never updated it
<jcastro> so this should fix it for that site too
<jono> jcastro, it looks like pithos in the archive doesnt work
<jono> I am running it now
<jcastro> hmm, what version?
<jcastro> I am in quantal
<jcastro> sometimes pandora breaks the APi to break 3rd party clients
<jono> right, so you should say that it doesnt seem to work the same on Precise\
<jcastro> I didn't know that until just now
<jono> I think I am going to upgrade to quantal now
<jcastro> let me find if there's a bug
<jcastro> lol
<jono> working ok for you?
<jcastro> works fine for me
<jcastro> they use -proposed and stuff alot more now
<jcastro> have had no issues
<jcastro> aha, found it
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pithos/+bug/988395
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 988395 in pithos "Pandora v34 API Update Required" [Undecided,In progress]
<jcastro> hmm, says fix released though
<jcastro> vandine is investigating
<jcastro> buttons fixed btw
<jono> jcastro, it seems -d in update-manager isnt working
<jono> doesnt show me the dev release
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> does do-release-upgrade work?
<jcastro> hmm, I wouldn't think so
<jcastro> I am trying to remember if I upgraded by hand or not
<jono> I think I need to manually edit my sources.list
<imbrandon> ahh one sec
<jcastro> imbrandon: nm I found it
<imbrandon> http://bholtsclaw.github.com/assets/buttons/download-for-ubuntu.html
<imbrandon> yea
<jcastro> jono: I'm starting to remember that they don't enable the updater until a certain alpha milestone?
<jcastro> I can't remember, balloons?
<jono> yeah seems about right
<james_w> I think it's not done yet because rookery (changelogs.ubuntu.com) has run out of disk space
<greg-g> oops
<bkerensa> jono: thanks
<jono> bkerensa, np
<bkerensa> jono: on  a side note I was looking at your Ubuntu App Tut last night and ran into issues with glade.... apparently quickly installs two versions on quantal.... Are you running quantal yet?
<jono> bkerensa, upgrading now
<jono> that is a bug in quantal, you should file a bug against it
<bkerensa> jono: I have one active that I filed last night so hopefully it will get sorted :)
<bkerensa> got a nice transit app pre-baked
<jono> cool
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jono> night dholbach!
<jcastro> jono: <handwaves> juju charm governance. You know you want to.
<jono> jcastro, I know, lets talk in a bit
<jono> this week has been nuts
<jcastro> me too
<jono> will ping you later, if not we can do it tomorrow in our call
<jcastro> I'm just being squeaky wheel
<jcastro> SELFISH CASTRO
<mhall119> jcastro: how do you mark a question as a duplicate in AskUbuntu?
<jcastro> you need like 3k rep
<jcastro> link me up, I can do it
<mhall119> http://askubuntu.com/questions/154254/can-i-see-the-app-showdown-on-monday-later is indeed a duplicate of the one you linked to in the comments
<jcastro> oh, yeah, I already voted it
<jcastro> it just needs like 4 more close votes
<jcastro> you can click "flag" and say "this one is an obvious dupe" if you want a moderator to look at it
<mhall119> done
<jono> jcastro, lets roll
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6247803f98907410bd7baccab546b2900c3ba394?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<bkerensa> pleia2: for handing of Ubuntu Member LinkedIn Approvals do you think it might be appropriate to edit the Ubuntu Member Perk Wiki page to ask individuals to ensure they include their launchpad url when requesting to join?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, I'd just add a note here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/LinkedIn ...something like "Apply to join the group, be sure to include a link to your LP profile"
<cjohnston> balloons: you awake?
<balloons> yeas
<balloons> still alive
<cjohnston> :-)
<balloons> cjohnston, awesome, didn't know you where on the board
<cjohnston> I already voted on you :-P
<balloons> I think it's a neat position to be in and see new members
<cjohnston> :-)
<pleia2> yay new board!
<greg-g> membership meeting just started :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: you watching?
<greg-g> pleia2: not all new! :)
<pleia2> greg-g: indeed
<pleia2> cjohnston: nah, working
<greg-g> I love that the script I wrote in 2 minutes is still the preferred intro :)
<bkerensa> jono: I see you found some CLS sponsors... cool beans
<bkerensa> balloons: just dropped you a testimonial ;) good luck
<balloons> bkerensa, thanks :-)
<greg-g> hey now! no last minute testimonials! ;)
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> also added one for lynxman
<greg-g> hey, bkerensa your testimonial isn't formatted correctly ;)
<greg-g> someone didn't preview
<cjohnston> wiki fail!
<bkerensa> greg-g: >.< I'm operating on like 2 hours of sleep over a 24hr period :P give me a break here
<bkerensa> :)
<cjohnston> no breaks! :-P
<bkerensa> peh
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> hey.. all the cool stuff you get to play with, and stay up all night playing with.. no breaks for you
<cjohnston> ;-)
<bkerensa> =/
<cjohnston> Congrats balloons
<balloons> thanks..
<balloons> WAHOOOO!!!!!!!!!
 * balloons runs around the room like a crazy person
 * balloons 's dog stares back at him
<greg-g> "like" a crazy person, doesn't that imply you actually aren't?
<balloons> greg-g, hmm.. I suppose your right
<greg-g> :P
<jono> bkerensa, :-)
<jcastro> Joeb454: http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/Ubuntu-Accomplishments-Fad-or-Future
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I mean jono ^^
<jcastro> oh, no wonder my autocomplete failed, he left
<jcastro> jono: http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/Ubuntu-Accomplishments-Fad-or-Future
<jcastro> you are a trend setter!
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> jono: I will write about you all day if LNM pays me $150-200 per the article :)
<jono> jcastro, checking it
<greg-g> man, why must the moin output from the bot suck so much, it gets formatting things wrong
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-22
<pleia2> greg-g: there is a tiny team working on it (really, I think it's just AlanBell) and moin syntax is hard, I'm sure he'd welcome help fixing it up :) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology
<bkerensa> ¡ʎɐp ʎɯ suınɹ uıoɯ
<greg-g> pleia2: I'll take a look at it, it seems straight forward to me (the changes needed) but, things are never as simple as they seem :)
<AlanBell> greg-g: there are some others interested in fixing it too, join #meetingology
<jono> AlanBell, did I imagine this or did you create a spec for real world accomplishments?
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/AccomplishmentIdeas/HumanVerified
<AlanBell> made some ideas for them
<AlanBell> depends on some human verified facility being closer to existing
<dholbach> good morning
<hobgoblin> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi hobgoblin
<popey> wondered why this channel was quiet.. I was in #ubuntu-commnuity-team
<popey> AlanBell, pad.ubuntu.com eats cpu in chrome.. have you noticed this?
<popey> makes my cpu go to 100% and becomes unusable
<popey> bah, not just pad.ubuntu.com - all pads do it, ignore me
<AlanBell> works fine for me in chromium
<popey> Version 21.0.1180.0 dev
<AlanBell> is chrome any different to chromium from your point of view?
<AlanBell> 18.0.1025.168 (Developer Build 134367 Linux) Built on Ubuntu 12.04, running on Ubuntu 12.10
<popey> it has a nicer icon
<AlanBell> yeah, that seems to be the primary reason people select chrome
<AlanBell> I quite like the chromium icon
<popey> hmm, seems fine in chromium, I'll use that
<bkerensa> Morning
<jcastro> jono: hey, check the accomplishment server
<jcastro> I bet I pegged it
<jcastro> My ubuntuone caught up and it spent like 3 minutes giving me accomplishments, heh
<jono> jcastro, it is fine, why?
<jono> lol
<jcastro> hey so, if anyone asks, the append thing in notify-osd works awesome
<jcastro> it gave me like at least 20 iirc
<jono> jcastro, sweet :-)
<jono> makes it a lot nicer for the first run when you get a bunch of trophies
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<jcastro> it's the first time I've seen append in notify-osd
<jcastro> it's pretty awesome
<jono> dholbach, all good thanks :-)
<jono> woke up early naturally as opposed to be the alarm
<jono> oddly :-)
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<mhall119> jcastro: I showed append in notify-osd in my Hello-Unity demos, now I know you weren't paying any attention :(
<jcastro> mhall119: you didn't do like 30 in a row!
<jcastro> I mean seeing it work in an app
<mhall119> oh, so hello-unity isn't an app now?
<jcastro> hah come on man, why you bustin my chops
<mhall119> because it's Friday
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> we meet in ~5 min?
<jono> yup
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, dpm, mhall119 all set?
<jcastro> yup typ
<balloons> dualing monitors and meetings, check
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f735b0a7da1bd56528ca495e4703a1689ade487d?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> jono, I'll be a couple of minutes late, but I'll be there
<paultag> Hey, pleia2 / czajkowski / other CC folks who happen to be here -- Can someone talk with GitHub about getting https://github.com/Ubuntu under Ubuntu control? http://github.com/Debian was just reclaimed by Debian, and I think it'd be neat if Ubuntu had an official unofficial org on GitHub as well.
<paultag> you can even add a README.Ubuntu (or something) like Debian has explaining that people should use LP instead, but if they have to engage with upstreams via GitHub, that this might be an OK place to do it
<paultag> in any case, the Ubuntu account is a Trademark violation if it's not under Ubuntnu control :)
<AlanBell> paultag: that looks entirely harmless
<paultag> AlanBell: that's not the point, it's like parking Ubuntu.net
<paultag> which may be "harmless", but you can't slack on trademark enforcement.
<paultag> Also, it would be nice to have.
 * greg-g nods in agreement
<pleia2> paultag: probably something better for the Tech Board
<pleia2> since they manage all the dev stuff
<paultag> pleia2: ack, thanks.
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<jono> paultag, why do we need to control it?
<jono> particularly if right now it is not blocking work?
<jono> this isnt a tech board thing in my mind as this does not relate technical policy which is their purvue
<paultag> jono: I'd like to have used it for if I need to fork / work on github as an Ubuntu member, but it's not urgent. I saw it when I looked, and figured you'd like to know
<jono> if anything this is a trademarks thing
<paultag> since people can't buy ubuntu.*
<jono> thanks paultag
<paultag> even though it won't block anything
<jono> paultag, if anything this should go to trademarks@ubuntu.com to resolve Ubuntu namespace issues
<paultag> plus, it'd be a generally nice thing to do :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I'll walk out into the weekend - have a great one yourself! :)
<paultag> yeah, I figured. I was hoping a friendly email to GitHub would be easier :)
<paultag> dholbach: o//
<paultag> they did it for Debian quickly and without much issue
<bkerensa> paultag: yeah generally most services and sites only require a e-mail from someone who holds a e-mail under the same namespace (domain)
<paultag> that was the case for Debian
<paultag> and I figured since it was so quick and easy, and a generally good idea, we might be interested
<paultag> but it seems like not so much
<paultag> I'll poke the TB, but I see y'all don't really care :)
<paultag> so, namesquatter ahoy :)
<bkerensa> I think its a good idea... further it would be nice if Xubuntu had @Xubuntu on twitter
<bkerensa> which also would only require an e-mail :P
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> "I have 30 houses, 10 women, 10 different jobs (5 illegal). Why should i create an app?"
<jcastro> man, some of these apps look awesome
<jcastro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-app-showdown-progress
<jcastro> jono: ah here we go, 69 new app-dev questions this week
<jono> jcastro, sweet!
<jcastro> 12 asked today
<jcastro> 359 all time
<dpm> jcastro, nice!
<mhall119> jcastro: awesome
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> http://imagebin.org/217482
<jcastro> look at this one
<jcastro> it's a desktop integration thing for gdocs
<jcastro> that is /awesome/
<greg-g> jono: just a warning, but you missed some important aspects of communication and community in that post that will come across as you not getting it.
<jono> greg-g, I am sure
<jono> and that is fine
<jono> I am not expecting everyone to agree with me
<greg-g> sort of
<jono> I am just one opinion
 * AlanBell will make a resolution to offend jono on an irregular basis
<greg-g> I think that exhibits one of things you are not mentioning in the post
<jono> AlanBell, lulz
<jono> greg-g, what exhibits what?
<greg-g> "I am just one opinion"
<greg-g> power dyanmics
<jono> what do you mean?
<greg-g> I assume you have read some of the current writings on tech culture and its fit with minority groups and why certain aspects are not welcoming?
<greg-g> I mean, this post didn't come out of no where
<jono> sure
<greg-g> so, a big part of those writings is about power dynamics, in fact, that is a crux to many
<jono> but what does me saying my opinion is just one view have to do with that?
<greg-g> who are you, jono? what role do you play, what is your context in this situation/community?
<greg-g> what (oh my god, here it comes) privileged position are you speaking from?
<paultag> Mr. Bacon
<greg-g> these are important questions that do in fact lead us to talk about power dynamics and why one opinion is not just one opinion
<jono> greg-g, I agree I have influence in Ubuntu because of my position, but my point is that it is just one view
<greg-g> so, all I want to say is: by speaking in a cultural reletivist tone, you ignore the fact that offense does happen, and harassment does happen in drive by situations (think: construction worker harassing woman walking by)
<jono> greg-g, I am a bit confused about what point you are making
<jono> hey paultag
<bkerensa> jono: I thought it was a great post.
<jono> thanks bkerensa
<greg-g> all in all, good points, be aware of the social situation etc, but by not mentioning power dynamics and emphasizing the "one person, one opinion" trope, it really misses the mark of the current discourse around this topic
<jono> greg-g, I don't think that just because I am a leader in Ubuntu that my opinion should have any more weight than anyone elses
<jono> if some people give it more weight because of that, that is their own issue
<greg-g> so, kinda missed the point again, the last phrase is the important part of my sentence. Heck, just remove the point about opinions and reread the sentence :)
<greg-g> all in all, good points, be aware of the social situation etc, but by not mentioning power dynamics, it really misses the mark of the current discourse around this topic
<jono> greg-g, but what are power dynamics in your mind?
<greg-g> more importantly, what are they in yours?
<jono> greg-g, I think there are always dynamics
<jono> such as a position in the community someone has, experience level, gender, where they live etc
<jono> I have seen people write about the concept of being "privileged", e.g. me being a white male, but I often see that within the context of "you have your opinion because you are privileged" which I find condescending
<jono> I am not denying I have privilage
<jono> and I don't face some of the challenges that others face (e.g. I don't face the same issues that many women in Open Source face)
<jono> but I don't see my privilage as being something that undermines my opinions and message
<greg-g> if I s/undermines/influences/ would you agree?
<IdleOne> I am not sure what post started this thread but I agree with jono that just because I am a white male doesn't mean I can't sympathize or understand issues that "minorities" might have
<greg-g> I don't think anyone said anything of the sort
<greg-g> especially not me
<jono> greg-g, I think everything will influence me, so I don't deny that my privilage will influence me too, but I also don't see it as disconnecting me from the experiences of others
<jono> greg-g, likewise, someone who is the inverse of privilaged (unprivilaged? :-) ) will have their views shaped
<greg-g> jono: I think I should just leave it with: be aware of your influences, whatever those may be, and how those influence might change your opinion/behavior, then, see how others might understand your choices/opinions/behavior in their context.
<jono> I think there is risk on both sides of either privilage or lack of it of not seeing thing for what they are, but it takes concious thought to be concious of the wider horizon
<jono> greg-g, I agree
<greg-g> which is kind of what you said in your post,..... right
<greg-g> :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> IdleOne, for context: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/06/22/harassment-vs-offense/
 * hobgoblin just read that 
<hobgoblin> I understand what both were saying - but really want to know if that's Schrödinger's cat
<paultag> jono: Oh, I wasn't actually trying to ping you, just riffing off greg-g
<jono> paultag, oh lol
<greg-g> paultag: :)
<IdleOne> jono: was reading as you posted the link :)
<jono> IdleOne, :-)
<IdleOne> for the record. I agree.
<IdleOne> what freaks me out is how google knows I am looking for Jono bacon when I type jono in the search bar
<jono> lol
<IdleOne> Dude, it's like your somebody special or something
<IdleOne> :)
<jcastro> greg-g: hey hippie, you offend me
<IdleOne> hah
<paultag> jcastro: you live in a state of old people
<mhall119> jono: can you reddit http://mhall119.com/2012/06/my-app-developer-showdown-entry/ please
<jono> mhall119, totally!
<jono> done
<mhall119> I'm putting it on /r/ubuntuappshowdown
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/vgbu4/app_submission_quickly_gtk_frontend/
<jono> mhall119, really awesome blog entry!
<mhall119> thanks jono
<jono> mhall119, did you see http://blog.bonik.org/2012/06/drum-machine-demo.html ?
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> we're getting so many apps being written, even I'm surprised by how many
<mhall119> and quite a variety too
<doctormon> I'm updating the classroom's planet branding. Let me know if anyone has any objections.
<doctormon> http://imagebin.org/217515
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-23
<doctormon> Does anyone know what license the developer-app-showdown videos are under? mhall119?
<mhall119> doctormon: the hangout recordings?
<mhall119> you know, we never even talked about it
<mhall119> what's the best license to use for these, CC-BY 3?
<mhall119> or CC-BY-SA?
<doctormon> SA is typical, make sure content stays in the public
<doctormon> commons
<mhall119> jono: ^^ thoughts?
<mhall119> I'm happy either with or without -SA
<mhall119> doctormon: is there a specific use you have in mind for them?
<mhall119> or is this a "just in case someone asks" kind of question?
<doctormon> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> gonna tell me what it is :)
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> its secret
<mhall119> lol
<cjohnston> :-P
<doctormon> mhall119: I could, but all my plans seem to die the minute I tell anyone.
<paultag> doctormon: nice new nick :)
<doctormon> paultag: I've only had it for 5 months :-P
<paultag> doctormon? :)
<rrnwexec> it has been way too long since i've been here. greetings everybody.
<doctormon> yep, on freenodde
<paultag> doctormon: sweet.
<mhall119> hey rrnwexec, where have you been hiding?
<rrnwexec> the day job has consumed me
<rrnwexec> today i've come up for air. must fix that :)
<rrnwexec> nice to see you Michael
<mhall119> and you too
<rrnwexec> i feel bad that i missed all the fun in Oakland... i hope you had a good time there
<mhall119> we did miss you there
<rrnwexec> next one for sure ;)
 * mhall119 will hold you to it
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> hope the day job will give you a bit of time to get back into things around here
<rrnwexec> summer slows down, so i think so!
<paultag> anyone want to see what'll be the new debian bootsplash?
<mhall119> paultag: sure
<mhall119> paultag: they're letting you design the bootsplash now too?
<paultag> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/uU8yB.png
<paultag> mhall119: I'm in charge of re-branding Debian at the moment
<paultag> since no one else did it.
<mhall119> nice progress dots, they look familiar....
<paultag> mhall119: highvoltage did it, and we both have a bit of an Ubuntu bent
<paultag> mhall119: the mockup can be found @ http://wiki.debian.org/DebianArt/Themes/Joy
<mhall119> paultag: I like em
<paultag> thanks
<hobgoblin> jcastro: if you are about ... what's the askubuntu position on blog spam?
<mhall119> paultag: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/vgn81/app_ideasubmission_legislation_tracker/
<jcastro> mhall119: 11 new questions today already in app dev
<jcastro> the power of weekend hacking!
<s-fox> Hey everyone :-)
<s-fox> bye community
<pleia2> so, at 23:00 UTC (in a little over 2 hours: http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20120623T23 ) we're going to do a sort of random Community Roundtable session in #ubuntu-classroom for people to ask questions and have people talk about some of what they do
<pleia2> invite open to anyone here who wants to join :)
<pleia2> it's part of User Days (secretly because we couldn't fill that last slot, so we're trying an experiment)
<jcastro> pleia2: I'll probably be around
<pleia2> cool, I'll ping again when we're ready to roll
<pleia2> ok, we're starting the community roundtable in 5 minutes over in #ubuntu-classroom
<pleia2> and starting now :)
<paultag> mhall119: dude, awesome
<paultag> mhall119: thank you
<paultag> mhall119: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/vgn81/app_ideasubmission_legislation_tracker/c54ogkp
<paultag> mhall119: if you feel the urge to upgoat
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-24
<mhall119> paultag: done
<paultag> mhall119: ♥
<s-fox> Hi :)
<paultag> hi, s-fox :)
<s-fox> Hey paultag :) how's you?
<paultag> s-fox: well, thanks, just getting the booze out
<paultag> s-fox: I'm officially a debian developer :)
<s-fox> paultag,  i've entered the ubuntu app competition!
<paultag> wooot!
<s-fox> Nice!
<s-fox> paultag,  http://serial-coder.co.uk/blog/my-shortcuts/
<paultag> whatcha doin?
<s-fox> ^ project is DONE :D
<paultag> cool :)
<s-fox> i've had to learn loads of "new stuff"
<paultag> totally!
<paultag> what's it written in?
<s-fox> yep
<paultag> gtk / python?
<s-fox> gtk / python
<paultag> legit
<paultag> all sorts of legit :)
<s-fox> i had to learn more python, how to build a  ui, signals, ppa's,  pgp keys and getting stuff into the software center.
<paultag> mmmm!
 * s-fox has had massive headache of stuff to learn
<s-fox> oh and packaging
<s-fox> what is legit paultag ?
<paultag> s-fox: like the word, or what I was saying it about?
<s-fox> i said gtk / python
<s-fox> and then you went "legit"
<paultag> yep :)
<paultag> legit is american slang for "cool" or "great" (besides legitimate)
<s-fox> um, i used glade to build the UI if that might make it less legit
<s-fox> lol
<paultag> that's fine :)
<s-fox> oh and i gimped up all my pics (i'm more of a photoshop person)
<paultag> :D
<s-fox> so yes, lot's of new stuff (for me) going on.
<paultag> totally :)
<s-fox> this is where someone with more than 5 days experience kicks my butt in the competition. lol
<s-fox> so what you doing with debian paultag?
<s-fox> wb paultag :)
<s-fox> what you doing with debian anyway?
 * s-fox is a fan
<paultag> s-fox: ty :)
<paultag> s-fox: Oh, lotsa stuff.
<paultag> Mostly package work there
<s-fox> cool
<s-fox> Hi toddy  :)
<toddy> hi s-fox
<paultag> cjohnston: thanks for that http://chrisjohnston.org/tech/my-favorite-irssi-scripts, I jacked some of those
<paultag> came up on the GOOG
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> do you have any that arent on there that you like?
<s-fox> hi cjohnston  :)
<paultag> cjohnston: I use fnotify
<paultag> cjohnston: and some local scripts to glob up and show libnotify bubbles when I get punged
<cjohnston> hey s-fox
<cjohnston> i want notify bubbles, but mine runs on a remote server so i have never been able to make it work
<paultag> mine does too
<cjohnston> ooo.. then you will have to teach me :-)
<paultag> sec
<paultag> cjohnston: https://github.com/paultag/dot-bin/blob/master/irc-uplink
<paultag> cjohnston: https://github.com/paultag/dot-bin/blob/master/notifyd
<paultag> using fnotify, it tails the log over ssh
<cjohnston> i use a script that gives me notifications on my phone.. thats pretty col
<nhandler> cjohnston: I've still been trying to find a nice way to replace prowl for my android
<nhandler> I also had my irssi notify script reading certain notifications using festival for a period of time
<cjohnston> nhandler: nma
<cjohnston> notify my android
<cjohnston> its awesome
<cjohnston> i had to change some of my irssi notify script
<cjohnston> but it works
<nhandler> cjohnston: Alright, I wasn't positive if it would work the same way, and I didn't want to pay until I was sure. I might have to look into it
<cjohnston> nhandler: it works close enough.. like I said, I did have to change some stuff, but it works for me
<nhandler> I'll have to look into it some more cjohnston. Thanks
<cjohnston> np.. if you want my notify script, just let me know
<cjohnston> I tried switching to weechat a few months ago, just couldnt do it.. i  like the fact that its more activly maintained than irssi tho
<cjohnston> paultag: so you just have the ircuplink on a cron or something?
<paultag> cjohnston: Nah, that uses tail -f :)
<cjohnston> ok, so its a constant conenction
<paultag> cjohnston: it'll keep it open. It'll get killed after a while, I use the `irc' script in my dot-bin
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> let me get you the script
<cjohnston> i see it
<paultag> great :)
<paultag> so I connect via `irc'
<cjohnston> paultag has too much foo
<paultag> cjohnston: UNIX Power Tools
<paultag> cjohnston: if you read that, you won't ever have to fight your computer ever again
<paultag> seriously
<cjohnston> I'm just sayin cause you have 4 scripts with their messsssage as foo
<paultag> ah
<paultag> well, blame THD for that
<cjohnston> if i dont use empathy for anything will it still work
<paultag> oh it just uses it's icon
<paultag> wanted a chat-ey icon
<cjohnston> ok
<bkerensa> UPS and U.S. Customs are a joke ;p
<jussi> Some people here might be interested to know we just opened #ubuntu-discuss - from the channel topic: "Welcome to #ubuntu-discuss. This is a channel for high quality on-topic non-support discussions about Ubuntu."
<popey> mhall119, http://mhall119.com/2012/06/my-app-developer-showdown-entry/ is excellent
<AlanBell> yeah, I like that a lot
<popey> now, make an app that writes all the code too
<cjohnston> imbrandon: what happened to your posts about saving omg?
<imbrandon> what do you mean ?
<cjohnston> didnt you have posts on your blog about your configs and stuff?
<imbrandon> oh where did they go ? they are still there, one is published, but when i moved hosts i did not import them all aghain
<imbrandon> i can tho if you are looking for some of those configs
<imbrandon> wouldent take me long, just been lazy :)
<cjohnston> I'm switching to nginx this weekend. so just tryin to get things as good as I can without being a rockstar
<imbrandon> give me about an hour to wrap up what i got going and it will take aanother 30 min past that to shove em back into WP, so if you dont see them in about 2 hours then poke me and make sure i dident flake out
<imbrandon> :)
<cjohnston> sure.. ty
<imbrandon> yea totally, and if you run into any snaggs let me know, i'm actually working on the nginx charm this weekend
<imbrandon> infact thats was the thing i needed an hour to wrap up on
<imbrandon> liek got it half uploaded to LP :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> but i can for this minute pastebin the two configs that i blog posted about , that will get you a head start but the blog still explains line by line
<imbrandon> so later you'll still want those
<imbrandon> but yea , one sec
<ajmitch> popey: it is great, now is there a magic way to get all these app submissions through the ARB? :)
<imbrandon> ok , cjohnston please ignore the rest of this charm, as the rest of it is very very old and has changed alot since then BUT nginx hasent and these configs are identical to now
<imbrandon> cjohnston: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~imbrandon/+junk/omg-bzr/files/head:/files/nginx/
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<imbrandon> that dir has 4 configs, ignore the "admin" one
<cjohnston> k
<imbrandon> it wont apply to u, but you need the other 3, one is the main nginx, one is the LB on port 80, and other serves php or python on 8080
<imbrandon> should be able to get the basic setup goign from that, and i'm arround if ya need as well as i'll dig my posts back up
<imbrandon> cheers!@
<cjohnston> thanks dude
<imbrandon> ( and sorry all for barginf in heheh )
 * imbrandon waves to popey and ajmitch 
<imbrandon> np
 * ajmitch waves
<popey> :)
<ajmitch> yay, monday mornings
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> btw if you replace the _ in the file names it gives you the default paths those should go in
<imbrandon> if that wasent obvious
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> and you need the nginx ppa apt-ass-repo lp:nginx/stable , then install "nginx-extras" for php or python, and nginx-extras + nginx-passenger if you need rails
<imbrandon> ok and thats all
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ( even the 12.04 pkgs is too old for some of the configs i use, but that ppa is run by upstream and only stable releases so u should be good )
<AlanBell> there really should be an apt-ass-repo command
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> i dident even notice, whoops
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> ok ok, seriously i am done now all, sorry for the interuptions :)
 * imbrandon goes back into a corner
<imbrandon> ajmitch: btw i totaly failed at trying to use fabric on a php deploy , you wouldent have a fabfile that wouldent be to hard to sanitize enough to share with me to learn from would you ?
<imbrandon> i'd like to try and use it from certain hooks in side of juju charms
<imbrandon> when you read back , I totaly understand if not since its work stuff etc etc, dont wanna riskin ur neck
<imbrandon> :)
<ajmitch> not quite community team stuff, let's discuss elsewhere ;)
<imbrandon> bah, yea , i'm terrible uwire ?
<ajmitch> sure
 * s-fox waves
<cjohnston> o/
<s-fox> o/ cjohnston , how are you?
<cjohnston> doin good.. yourself?
<cjohnston> I've had a busy past couple days learnin tons of stuff
<s-fox> not bad, just got back in from an evening at the bar
<cjohnston> jealous
<s-fox> don't be
<s-fox> being the taxi sucks
<s-fox> :)
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> I still wouldn't mind getting out
<s-fox> :)
<s-fox> what have you been learning?
<cjohnston> packaging
<cjohnston> I uploaded a package to try to get it into debian, thereby into Ubuntu
<s-fox> ohh, i did some of that earlier funnily enough
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> its taken me 3 days
<cjohnston> heh
<s-fox> oooh.....
<s-fox> it took me about 20 minutes to package, a day to get the ppa stuff sorted. lol
<cjohnston> this was my first time doin any of ti
<cjohnston> it
<s-fox> what does your app do?
<cjohnston> its not my app.. I'm just getting it into debian.. it does admin logging in django
<s-fox> neat
 * s-fox has entered the ubuntu app competition thing
<cjohnston> oh sweet
<cjohnston> whats your app do
<s-fox> being a complete novice to desktop application development i am ideally suited ;) lol
<s-fox> cjohnston,  http://serial-coder.co.uk/blog/my-shortcuts/
<s-fox> i knocked up a webpage explaining the whats, how and whys my application exists
<s-fox> :D
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> looks nice
<s-fox> thanks :)
<s-fox> i had to learn loads of stuff to build it
<cjohnston> I bet
 * s-fox works as web dev, so everything was literally new and i had to do a lot of reading
<s-fox> it isn't going to win the competition, but that is not the point :)
<cjohnston> you learned.. and thats more than can be said about me
<cjohnston> ;-)
<s-fox> lol :)
<s-fox> it is currently being reviewed by the people who allow stuff into the software center.  i know it isn't a complicated app, but maybe i would be sad if it were rejected
<s-fox> i mean, i tried and did my best.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-17
<dpm> good mornign
<dpm> *morning
<dpm> still not quite there, it seems
<elfy> one more cup of coffee
<elfy> morning dpm
<dpm> hi elfy :)
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
<elfy> dholbach: thanks for looking at that comm website bug so quickly :)
<dholbach> no worries :)
<elfy> :)
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> dholbach, private message?
<dholbach> sure
 * smartboyhw has some secret plans for dholbach to write
<dholbach> haha :)
<popey> dholbach: congrats on the diving!
<dholbach> thanks popey
 * popey notes discourse down for maintenance
<AskUbuntu> This is a slitaz query - sorry! Firewall setup & Slitaz community | http://askubuntu.com/q/309152
<smartboyhw> ......
 * popey notes discourse is still down for maintenance
 * popey pokes jcastro 
<jcastro> yeah it was up last night
<jcastro> maybe marcoceppi is cheating on a monday morning
<popey> been down for 4 hours
<jcastro> huh
<jcastro> ok, he should be up soon to investigate
<popey> cool
<jcastro> popey: ok all set
<popey> thanks jcastro
<marcoceppi> popey: that error message is the default for when nginx is up, but discourse is down. So if it's not during a maint window, or it's not back within 5 mins, something dun bork'd
<popey> ☻
<jono> dholbach, nice work on the XDA thread
<dholbach> jono, there's a few more questions to be answered, but we're working on it :)
<jono> dholbach, np
<jono> this is just an awesome engagement with XDA
<dholbach> yeah
<jono> I love our relationship with that community
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> that is fricking awesome
<jcastro> it's better than our FAQ!
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I love it when people first meet ubuntu and it doesn't make sense to them
<popey> dpm: mhall119 hangout?
<dpm> popey, mhall119, I might be a bit late today, tied with something else, please start without me
<popey> k
<dpm> thanks!
<jono> dpm, all set?
<jono> oops, I am a few mins early
<dpm> jono, np, all set anyway :)
<dpm> jono, I'll be a min
<jono> dpm, np
<dpm> jono, ok, all set
<jono> dpm, weird, the hangout isnt loading for me
<dpm> hm, strange
<jono> dpm, rebooting
<dpm> np
<balloons> someone even ported ubuntu touch to the old phone I have the htc g2
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
 * dholbach relocates - brb
<jono> dholbach, dpm gonna be late
<jono> otp
<dholbach> no worries
<dpm> jono, no worries, we'll have dholbach talk about his diving experiences there in the meantime ;)
<daker> Hi guys, does anyone have a phone or tablet running Ubuntu Touch and i need feedback on something i am working on ?
<popey> sure
<daker> popey: PM
<popey> sure
<dholbach> see you!
<jono> balloons, wrapping a blog entry and then will be there
<balloons> jono, :-) kk
<jono> mhall119, can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/17/ubuntu-and-xda-an-awesome-relationship/ ?
<mhall119> absolutely
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1gj620/ubuntu_and_xda_an_awesome_relationship/
<mhall119> we're like chocolate and peanut butter
<mhall119> milk and cookies
<mhall119> lime and coconut
<jono> jcastro, can you post that to /r/linux ?
<jcastro> why do I always get stuck with /r/linux.
<jcastro> it's just going to get downvoted there
<jono> jcastro, no it wont
<jono> most of our posts get upvoted
<aquarius> marcoceppi, ping.
<jono> balloons, coming now
<marcoceppi> aquarius: pong.
<jcastro> ok I will try it
<jono> fantastically my Cannibal Corpose album just finished in time :-)
<balloons> I can do it if you wish
<balloons> I like karma
<aquarius> marcoceppi, heya, dude. If I wanted to propose some code for the discourse install, you're the bloke to talk to, right?
<marcoceppi> aquarius: for the ubuntu-discourse install? then yes
<aquarius> marcoceppi, cool. Would you like Ubuntu webapps integration for it? ;)
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1gj6be/ubuntu_and_xda_an_awesome_relationship/
<marcoceppi> aquarius: most definitely, yes
<mhall119> jcastro: see, it just got an upvote :)
<jcastro> lol
<marcoceppi> I think Upstream would like it eventually as well ;)
<aquarius> this is perfectly suitable for upstream :)
<mhall119> +1 for discourse webapps integration
<marcoceppi> As far as getting it on to the ubuntu-discourse site you can send me a git patch, or submit it for inclusion on my fork of the git repo
<aquarius> marcoceppi, that'd mean that I have to grasp the git nettle ;)
<aquarius> which I suppoooooooose I ought to do.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: that's why I take patches :)
<aquarius> what I am not, currently, sure about is which event I should trap to know that it's all set up...
<marcoceppi> Oh, well that's out of my leauge as well. I saw your post on the meta site, I'm sure sam or someone will drop by to answer it
<aquarius> other than that, Launcher and messaging menu integration works. In 36 lines of code. I love JavaScript.
<marcoceppi> \o/
<jcastro> you should post your experience with ember yo
<aquarius> I shall
<aquarius> if you want to try it out, you can
<aquarius> because you can just paste the code into the console ;)
<aquarius> obviously to integrate into the site proper we need to hook a discourse-is-set-up-now event, and I'm trying to work that out, but you can test it now if you want :)
<aquarius> marcoceppi, can you try patching something into your local install to see if it works?
<aquarius> marcoceppi, I appreciate that this will be immensely annoying remote-debugging. :)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: no problem :)
<marcoceppi> So, I'm not sure what upstream will say, if this is something they'd want in core (seems passive enough, that "why not", would be a sufficient answer) but if not they're working on a plugin system and I could see this being a prime example of a plugin if not a core feature
 * marcoceppi spins up vagrant
<aquarius> marcoceppi, https://gist.github.com/stuartlangridge/5799474 -- that code should go in discourse/app/views/common/_discourse_javascript.html.erb, after Discourse.start()
<aquarius> (obviously we'd want to put it in a separate file, call out to it as a function, etc, etc, etc, etc)
<aquarius> (we might want to put it *in* Discourse.start. Or invent a we-are-done event and fire it. Etc. But this will do for now just to see if it works ;))
<aquarius> it should do, in theory, three things: 1. put an icon on the launcher, 2. when you get notifications, put a count in the messaging menu, and 3. put that count as a Launcher badge.
<jcastro> jono: FYI I can go early today if you want
<jono> jcastro, all set
<jcastro> ya
<jono> jcastro, I am there
<jcastro> Waiting for people to join this video call...
<jcastro> Invite more
<jcastro> huh
<jcastro> did it split brain us
<jcastro> oh nm I am moron
<jcastro> ok guys I messed up the URL for reddit
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1gjbmc/ubuntu_and_xda_an_awesome_relationship/
<jcastro> jono: sec, you froze up on me
<marcoceppi> aquarius: haven't forgotten about you, my local vagrant set up is currently broke
<aquarius> marcoceppi, no worries
<aquarius> marcoceppi, this is why I didn't try and set myself up a whole discourse install :)
<aquarius> I suppose I could have spun up an ec2 instance and then jujued myself a discourse, mind.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: okay, got that sorted. So I got request to add the webapp
<marcoceppi> going to try notifications
<aquarius> marcoceppi, cool. If you add it, then get yourself a notification somehow, you should find that a line shows up in the messaging menu
<bkerensa> jono: is the plan for Ubuntu Touch to use the Android base its using for the long term?
<aquarius> jcastro, is there anyone who offers free cloud instances? so I could spin up a free cloud machine and stick discourse on it with juju to try this sort of thing?
<bkerensa> I'm a bit baffled as to why sponsoring a XDA conference would bring benefit to Canonical or Ubuntu unless the plan were to stick with a Android base.
<bkerensa> aquarius: AWS has a free tier if you have never used it.
<aquarius> bkerensa, oh? interesting.
<bkerensa> http://aws.amazon.com/free/
<marcoceppi> aquarius: cool, notifications work too
<aquarius> marcoceppi, excellent!
 * bkerensa got a pull into discourse \o/
<aquarius> marcoceppi, so, we should chat about how best to integrate this into your branch :)
<marcoceppi> http://i.imgur.com/1zfT4Jd.png
<aquarius> marcoceppi, sweet. Also, you will note that you need a new icon ;)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: it's pretty easy. You can run the following to get me a patch: `git commit -a; git format-patch origin/master --stdout > add_ubuntu_webapps.patch` then just send me the patch file
<marcoceppi> (after you've droped that code in to a local copy of the git repo)
<aquarius> marcoceppi, ah, I didn't mean "how do I send you a patch", it's more "where should we put the code to be best appreciated by upstream" :)
<aquarius> I am researching...
<marcoceppi> ah
<marcoceppi> yeah, I need to create an apple-touch icon for the ubuntu-discourse stuff
<aquarius> marcoceppi, I will attempt to do an actual git thing. I need to hat up on that front anyway.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: So, there's plugins. I'm still not comfortable using them, since they require messing with Gemfiles and Gemlock files, but if you wanted to, you could use the discourse_emoji or discourse_plugin "gem" as an example (in the vendor directory)
<aquarius> gah.
<aquarius> that sounds... unpleasant.
<aquarius> really, all we need is some sort of "it is all done" event to be fired.
<marcoceppi> otherwise it just needs an erb file somewhere _discourse_unity_integration.js.erb and that needs to be included in the compilation of the js
<marcoceppi> aquarius: there was a reply to your thread
<aquarius> I don't even think we need an erb file
<aquarius> yeah, I saw the reply
<aquarius> the Discourse object doesn't currently have a ready() method.
<aquarius> What I am thinking of is to add one which fires a Discourse-Is-Ready event.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: sorry, yeah it could just live in app/assets/javascripts/unity.js or whatever made sense
<aquarius> and then our script just adds an event handler for that event.
 * marcoceppi dislikes ruby
<aquarius> and... then we can just drop an ubuntu-webapps-discourse.js file into javascripts/external or something :)
<aquarius> I am trying to grasp how to make ember do events... or whether I shoudl just do a Real DOM Event and ignore ember ;)
<bkerensa> hah I guess in Fedora circles there is a rumor that Mir will not be open source
<mhall119> what?
<mhall119> it's *already* open source
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/mir the code is right there
<bkerensa> mhall119: I realize that and pointed the guy there.
<aquarius> marcoceppi, ping?
<marcoceppi> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> marcoceppi, do you have a few minutes to give me a remedial class in git? ;)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: of course
<aquarius> marcoceppi, OK. I forked your discourse repo on github, then git cloned my fork. I changed a couple of files, then "git add"ed those files, then git commit with a message. Now I want to push my changes back to my github repo; I did "git push origin master", it asked for my username/password, then says: error: src refspec master does not match any.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: that's because, I'm doing a whole bunch of things wrong
<aquarius> marcoceppi, do I need to do: git remote add origin https://github.com/stuartlangridge/discourse.git ?
<marcoceppi> so it's not you, it's me
<aquarius> to add a new remote called "origin"?
<marcoceppi> There's already an origin, if you cloned it from your git. You just cloned with https instead of the git@github.com address (not a big deal). Check what branch you're currently on (`git branch`) it probably says "ubuntu-discourse" instead of the typical master
<aquarius> marcoceppi, ya, it says "ubuntu-discourse"
<jcastro> aquarius: skip the AWS free trial
<marcoceppi> aquarius: so, what you'll want to do is git push origin ubuntu-discourse
<jcastro> micros are worthless and it won't even run on them
<marcoceppi> aquarius: caveat-
 * aquarius waits for the caveat ;)
<marcoceppi> Because I constantly re-write history I'd recommend you push to a different branch other than ubuntu-discourse  http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/i-want-to-contribute-to-this-sites-code-how-do-i-do-that/275
<jcastro> the best bang/buck right now is Digital Ocean IMO
<aquarius> gnahh, I do not understand that at all, marcoceppi ;-)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: don't worry about the caveat then :P
<marcoceppi> just push away!
<aquarius> marcoceppi, it says: "Open a merge request. " which I have no idea how to do :)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: once you push, github will probably poke you to open a merge request: https://help.github.com/articles/using-pull-requests
<aquarius> marcoceppi, so, I should do: git push origin ubuntu-discourse ? Or should I do, like, git push origin sil-ubuntu-webapps-integration ?
<aquarius> I understand bzr. I do not understand this ;)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: preferably the latter, but you'll first need to run `git checkout -b sil-ubuntu-webapps-integration`, then the push command
<jcastro> aquarius: if you're doing dev work and need cloud instances I can certainly toss you in the reimbursement bucket and ask antonio
 * aquarius types in commands under instructions from marcoceppi like a robot ;)
<marcoceppi> git push origin sil-ubuntu-webapps-integration
<marcoceppi> Give that a go
<aquarius> I did the checkout thing first
<marcoceppi> Your username and password are the u/p for github when it prompts you
<aquarius>  * [new branch]      sil-ubuntu-webapps-integration -> sil-ubuntu-webapps-integration
<aquarius> aha, and that has now shown up on github.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: cool, it worked. If you go to the branch dropdown in github on your repo you'll see the branch you just pushed
<aquarius> so now I click the "pull request" button on that branch, right?
<marcoceppi> yes, you want to pull request from your repo and your ubuntu webapps branch to my ubuntu-discourse branch
<aquarius> OK. I believe I have just done that.
<aquarius> I have only the dimmest understanding of what I've done, there, but I think I've got it. :)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: yup! I just got the proposal
<aquarius> marcoceppi, to be clear: I do not have a local discourse install! So I can't test this. I can't even test that it's free of syntax errors.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: no problem, I'll test before I merge
<aquarius> I do not like proposing merges under these circumstances. :)
<aquarius> but needs must, etc, etc.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: So let me know when/if you're going to hack on this again you'll follow a /slightly/ different workflow
<marcoceppi> just ever so slightly
<aquarius> marcoceppi, sure thing
<aquarius> marcoceppi, let me know if it works ;)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: we'll find out tomorrow when I roll it out ;)
<aquarius> (every branch is a new folder. that makes sense to me. I love bzr. :( )
<marcoceppi> heh, every branch is a bunch of jumbled meta data that, when switching context, re-writes your entire current staging area with the files from that 'branch' ;)
 * aquarius lagughs
<aquarius> marcoceppi, I am hoping that you will have a chance to at least vaguely check the branch works before rolling it out ;)
<marcoceppi> psh, what's the fun of testing if you can'd debug in production :D
 * aquarius laughs
<jcastro> http://www.troll.me/images/the-most-interesting-man-in-the-world/i-dont-always-test-my-code-but-when-i-do-i-do-it-in-production.jpg
<aquarius> it is quite possible that I am, for example, including my script before jQuery gets included, so it'll blow up. Or something equally stupid. I am totally unclear on whether I've understood the script inclusion stuff properly :)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: all script inclusions are done explictly. So I think I'm going to have to add this to the template.
 * marcoceppi is checking now
<aquarius> it include_tree's external/. So I think my script will get picked up as well
<aquarius> also because it is named ubuntu-webapps-discourse.js, it's near the end of the alphabet ;)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: yeah, just verified it shows up at the bottom of the list after jquery, etc
<aquarius> haha! so that trick worked, at least :)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: cool everything still works
<aquarius> really?
<marcoceppi> yup :D
<aquarius> and this is merged against clean, not against the earlier changes you made?
<marcoceppi> aquarius: correct, this is a clean merge against my mirror of the discourse upstream
<aquarius> yeaaaah! who needs a javascript engine! propose merges without even running them, that's the answer.
<aquarius> I am pleasantly surprised that it worked. :)
<marcoceppi> Now I need to put on my pretend graphics designer hat to bang out an apple-icon
<jcastro> just steal the ubuntu one
<aquarius> I'd suggest colouring the existing one
<aquarius> don't use the Ubuntu one; then you can't tell the difference between Ubuntu and the Ubuntu discourse site :)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: I was thinking about putting the ubuntu logo inside the Discourse D
<marcoceppi> as to differentiate discourse, from Ubuntu, but let people know what it was
<aquarius> I'll have a play around in Inkscape. You do too, and we'll see who's best ;)
 * marcoceppi hatches a plan to do minimal work on this and defer to you as the best icon
<mhall119> marcoceppi: aquarius: just post on Google+ how cool it would be if somebody made you one, and either Georgi or Sam will probably have one ready in 10 minutes
<marcoceppi> mhall119: I'll give that a shot
<aquarius> ok, I have a proposal :)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: I'm all eyes
<mhall119> marcoceppi: told ya that would work :)
<aquarius> gnaah
<aquarius> where do I temporarily put an svg?
<aquarius> since U1 is refusing to upload things. :(
<mhall119> ubuntu one?
 * mhall119 feels awkward having to suggest that to aquarius 
<marcoceppi> aquarius: pastebin ;)
 * aquarius looks crossly at syncdaemon. It's not uploading the file; it's just sat there in the queue.
<mhall119> aquarius: is this what happens to non-canonical accounts?
<aquarius> I hope not.
 * aquarius looks jolly angry
<mhall119> heh, only an Englishman could successfully pull off both jolly and angry
<aquarius> http://kryogenix.org/random/ubuntu-discourse-icon.svg
<aquarius> I hate having to do that. It's not an approach available to ordinary people.
<mhall119> so he uploads it to his blog, lol
<marcoceppi> aquarius: well it's by in large anything better than what I would have done
<marcoceppi> I'll wait to see what same & co come up with
<aquarius> marcoceppi, obviously, if you find that acceptable and someone with art skills doesn't come up with anything better, you'll need to make a 144x144 png out of it :)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: ack! Thanks again for your help
<aquarius> I suspect, but have not tested, that iOS won't use an SVG as the touch icon :)
<aquarius> (and I don't know what our icon guidance is. I wish the webapps stuff used touch icons as the default icon if you don't specify one. And I wish the documentation suggested doing so rather than installing an icon in the theme.)
<marcoceppi>  aquarius probably not, I'll just roll with a png to support those "other" devices
<aquarius> yeah
<jono> jcastro, http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/17/simplifying-app-websites-with-juju/
<jono> can you reddit that on /r/Ubuntu ?
<jcastro> yes! I get the good one!
<buzzard> Want to win some money while you are on your computer? https://coingeneration.com/auth/new/148807 registe and you can do it!!
<buzzard> Want to win some money while you are on your computer? https://coingeneration.com/auth/new/148807 registe and you can do it!!
<daker> SPAM!
<bkerensa> hah
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-18
<mhall119> I wonder if it runs on Ubuntu
<IdleOne> jono and mhall119 are way too polite to trolls sometimes.
<jono> IdleOne, :-)
<IdleOne> I authorise raises for you and your team. Enjoy!
<jono> IdleOne, woo! :-)
<jono> thanks IdleOne :-)
<jono> ok, bed for me
<jono> night all!
<IdleOne> night
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Good morning
<jussi> Morning popey
<popey> hey jussi, hows that gorgeous little one of yours, must be growing up fast
<jussi> popey: yeah, really fast. started talking now (just a few words) and running everywhere
<popey> hehe
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<jussi> popey: how was the boat trip ?
<popey> great fun!
<popey> relaxing
<jussi> nice. we are leaving for our boat trip on thursday
<popey> \o/
<popey> where you heading?
<jussi> http://goo.gl/maps/iWGSc
<jussi> thats where we will start and end, but the lake network is so huge who know where we will end up.
<jussi> we intend to visit this place again: http://www.veneilysaimaa.com/piispanhuvila.htm (in finnish, but the pictures tell the story)
<popey> pretty place
<IdleOne> I thought Canada had a lot of lakes
<popey> also, chromium auto translate ftw
<IdleOne> Finland is mostly water
<jussi> IdleOne: 187,888 lakes in Finland larger than 5 ares (500 square metres).
<jussi> popey: yep, we were there 4 years ago, was great
<aquarius> marcoceppi, why is the logo on Discourse display:table? I think that that's why it's showing up as 1px wide sometimes. :)
<popey> jcastro: marcoceppi \o/ wp integration worked ☻
<popey> (again)
<jcastro> Sweet!
<smartboyhw> discourse is really interesting it seems..
<aquarius> I think it's pretty nice.
<aquarius> Not enough activity.
<aquarius> (yet)
<aquarius> also, I don't get alerted when someone writes a new thing, because marco hasn't deployed the webapps stuff yet ;)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: I don't know, that's upstream's doing :P
<smartboyhw> marcoceppi, so if this site is set up, will AskUbuntu be killed or>
<smartboyhw> ?
<aquarius> marcoceppi, ah, right. I am not totally clear why it collapses to zero width :(
<marcoceppi> smartboyhw: no, I don't think this could ever replace ask ubuntu. It's not even really the same format. It was started by one of the stack exchange guys, but it's meant to revitalize discussion boards not compete with stack exchange
<aquarius> smartboyhw, discourse and Ask Ubuntu are for different things, in my opinion. Ask Ubuntu is about technical support, about asking detailed technical questions and getting a decent answer, and having people collaborate to find that answer. It's a resource to be looked at when you have a specific question. Discourse is about conversations, about discussion, about hanging out; it's a watercooler, as jcastro
<aquarius>  said in his blog posts (http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/05/31/reinvigorate-the-water-cooler/ and http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/06/16/watercooler-reboot-progress-report/)
<aquarius> hey, popey, are the "play in popup" links on uupc meant to work? They don't, for me :(
<popey> yes
<popey> which browser?
<aquarius> ah, I lie. The ogg one works. The mp3 one does not.
<aquarius> Chromium
<popey> eww, the ogg one wants java
<popey> yes, confirmed broken
<aquarius> (and the ogg one then claims to require Java, which means I assume that it's tryig to use the java ogg player... cortado?)
<popey> think so
<jcastro> buenas mornings folks
 * jcastro just earned his first Fitbit badge - 10 pounds gone!
<smartboyhw> balloons, look in the cadence week 1 thread in discourse:P
 * smartboyhw really likes discourse
<smartboyhw> Very friendly:P
<smartboyhw> dholbach_, now we have got the community website uploaded, you said that we can start new things:)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, yeah - it's not like I was twiddling thumbs in the meantime ;-)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> dholbach, what do you thank will be good to add?
<dholbach> maybe a few more quotes and pics would be nice
<smartboyhw> dholbach, quotes we can easily collect from community members, but pics....... I think I can go and ask the QA team for some of their testing photos (or Ctrl+C Ctrl+V from balloons)
<smartboyhw> s/balloons/balloons' interviews of Ubuntu QA members
<dholbach> just make sure they're the same size as the ones we currently have up on the community site
<smartboyhw> dholbach, what's the size again?
<dholbach> just look it up
<dholbach> I can't remember off hand
<dholbach> 900something times something is the best I can say right now ;-)
<smartboyhw> 984x300
<dholbach> there you go
<smartboyhw> dholbach, speaking of quotes: you want one quote per page?
<dholbach> no, not necessarily
<dholbach> just where they fit in
<elfy> pics that fit - rather than pics for the sake of it
<elfy> I'd assume :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, sure:)
<smartboyhw> We don't put in unfit pics do we?
 * smartboyhw tries the new google maps.
<smartboyhw> Damn, it's crap!
<popey> looks awesome to me ☻
<popey> although the gl bits are busted
<jcastro> dpm: no idea on this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/309704/what-licenses-am-i-allowed-to-use-when-selling-ubuntu-wallpapers
<jcastro> I didn't even know people could do that
<dpm> jcastro, hm, me neither :/
<nigelb> popey: Hrm, I have a recommendation for someone to interview.
<nigelb> popey: If you haven't already talked to him, ioerror.
<mhall119> jono: call?
<jono> mhall119, wrapping with dholbach
<mhall119> ok, I'm there whenever you're done
<dpm> mhall119, all set?
<dpm> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> dpm: sorry, was finishing with jono, ready?
<dpm> yep
<jono> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1glb9b/deutsche_telekom_everything_everywhere_telecom/
<daker> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/06/ubuntu-phone-os-has-eight-carriers-signed-on-to-boost-development
<bkerensa> mhall119: people asking about Ubuntu Touch at OSBridge
<bkerensa> mhall119: I told them to ping u
<mhall119> bkerensa: yes please, give them my IRC and @ubuntu.com email if you could
<mhall119> and thanks bkerensa!
<jcastro> jono: score
<jcastro> jono: so marcoceppi says that we can just have an author do a yaml template
<jono> jcastro, eh?
<jono> ahhh cool
<jcastro> and then we consume it and spit out the bootstrapped looking thing
<jono> sweet!
<jcastro> Here's your template, open it in your editor, write your content, don't even think/care about layout
<jcastro> we do the rest
<jcastro> jono: what was that example website we got inspiration from?
<jono> jcastro, hmmm
<jono> cant remember
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> slatekit
<jcastro> jono: AWWW YEAH
<jcastro> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/giving-app-developers-a-quick-start-to-their-infrastructure/405/2
<jcastro> please take a moment to enjoy the feature bullets of my new application
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<mhall119> screeching ringtones, lol
<jono> lol at the bullets
<jcastro> I clearly have the market cornered for soundboards on ubuntu touch
<jcastro> hey so I'm going to work on it for another hour or so, while marco hit's the maintenance window
<jcastro> then I'll blog it more, by then I will have some ideas, etc. to get a discussion going
<jono> jcastro, sweet :-)
<jono> balloons, hey
<jono> balloons, what is the latest progress on the core apps automated tests?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-19
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Hello dholbach, dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb, morning!
<nigelb> Good Morning
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: How're you doing?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<nigelb> dholbach: Having a tiring day, otherwise ok :)
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
 * nigelb hugs dholbach back
<dpm> jono, I'll be 2 mins for the team call
<jono> dpm, np
<jono> mhall119, call?
<jcastro> elfy: IS is aware of your two tickets and are in progress
<elfy> jcastro: cheers :)
<elfy> almost said awesome ... :p
<popey> \o/ Awesome!
<elfy> :)
<balloons> jcastro, why does discourse use referrer links in emails? grr
<popey> because they send via sendgrid?
<marcoceppi> yeah, we're (me, because I'm lazy) is using sendgrid
<marcoceppi> I'm working on a real email server so you can just reply via email
<balloons> ohh marcoceppi that would be cool.. it's not a big deal, I stripped the ref link.. just annoying to see more and more of them. It's disconcerting from a user experience perspective. only a few years ago only people trying to scam you nested links like that.. now google does it on every search result (if you let them)
<popey> heheh
<popey> hippie ㋛
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<jcastro> whoops, wrong channel
<pleia2> I just thought you were very excited about lunch
<jcastro> I am
<jcastro> pleia2: ask me why!
<pleia2> jcastro, why were you so excited about lunch?
<jcastro> because I had like 7 tacos
<pleia2> haha
<jcastro> jono: this mcaffee video
<jcastro> lol why does he have guns
<elfy> jcastro: you got any idea where unity-lens-shopping has gone in saucy -  want to try and head a thread off before it degenerates ...
<aquarius> marcoceppi, I'm not seeing the webapps stuff at all. I went looking for the code, but the build progress compresses and minifies everything so I don't know whether it's not there or I just can't find it ;)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: it's still there http://i.imgur.com/FEnjvDH.png
<marcoceppi> just really hard to read :)
<aquarius> nice
<aquarius> let me see if I can see that :)
<aquarius> er!
<aquarius> at the point at which the script runs, external.getUnityObject doesn't exist
<aquarius> once page load is complete, it *does* exist.
<aquarius> so that's certainly a bug in my code
<aquarius> clearly we need to wait for both Ember to complete (which we are doing) but also wait for the Unity extension to inject its object into window.external !
<aquarius> hrm. I do not know what to wait for, though.
<aquarius> if I were a miserable sinner I'd just do a setTimeout.
<aquarius> also, this suggests that it works for marcoceppi because his computer is faster than mine ;)
<aquarius> I'd ask the webapps team but they're too busy to help :(
<marcoceppi> aquarius: it's good to know all this horsepower is good for something :P
<aquarius> marcoceppi, so... I am not sre what to do, now :(
<marcoceppi> aquarius: well it doesn't need to be fixed right now. During tomorrow's maint window I can easily exclude the patch from the "build" process
<marcoceppi> if that is indeed what is causing the problem with opera
 * marcoceppi still needs to verify that
<aquarius> marcoceppi, I'd be surprised if that's what's causing the problem (the script does check that its stuff is there rather than blowing up, which is why it just quietly doesn't work rather than exploding on everyone's browser)
<aquarius> but maybe I'm wrong and I did cause it, in which case certainly do exclude it :)
<marcoceppi> aquarius: right, I haven't seen any bugs in upstream yet regarding this and I feel like people would be quite vocal. Once I unlazy myself and install opera I can do a bit more testing
<aquarius> trivial although sinful fix: inside document.on("discourse:ready"), wrap the contents in setTimeout(function() { ... contents ... }, 5000) so it just hangs about for five seconds and *then* kicks off the webapps stuff, which should be enough time to convince the unity extension to do its stuff ;)
<marcoceppi> I feel so dirty.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: heh so it really was aquarius
 * jcastro pats aquarius on the back
<jcastro> no worries man, this is why we prototype
<aquarius> have we actually established that yet? :)
<jcastro> good to know you guys found the problem tho
<jcastro> well, with no popey around who else is to blame?
<aquarius> hey! marcoceppi is *guessing* that it's my patch which breaks it ;)
<jcastro> heh
<aquarius> I am yet to be convinced :)
<jcastro> the icon you picked looks nice in the launcher btw
<aquarius> jcastro, oh, the webapps integration works for you, does it?
<jcastro> it's going to be hot action when it works
<jcastro> no, it doesn't
<aquarius> heh :)
<jcastro> I mean, it detected and installed
<jcastro> no notifications or stuff yet
<aquarius> ah, right. I don't even get that.
<jcastro> oh ok
<aquarius> because when it tries to do its stuff, the Unity integration hasn't kicked in. For me, at least.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/site-doesnt-display-in-opera-and-other-browsers/426/15?u=marcoceppi however, when I moved back to just trunk, opera still breaks
<marcoceppi> I'm inclined to say opera is just a PITA and move on
<marcoceppi> in any event, I just added if(external && external.getUnityObject(1)) {
<marcoceppi> pretty sure that should satisfy that
<aquarius> marcoceppi, I get a blank white screen in iOS Safari, too
<aquarius> which might be considered more important tha Opera. :)
<aquarius> (although Opera is important, man :))
<aquarius> that aside -- the external fix won't help, I don't think. The problem is not that we're not checking for external properly, it's that *when that code runs* on my machine at least, external.getUnityObject doesn't exist because the Unity chrome extension hasn't created it *yet*. Once the page is all loaded and everything, that object *does* exist.
<aquarius> I don't know why the code doesn't work for jcastro, though.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: so would it be better to just wait for on document load rather than ember as it appears ember blocks document from laoding?
<aquarius> marcoceppi, the problem is that that *requires* Ember to block document load.
<aquarius> and I am not sure that it always does.
<aquarius> and if docuemnt load fires *before* Ember.Application.ready, then we'll try and do the integration stuff before Ember properly exists, and thus epic fail.
<aquarius> What we want to do is wait for *both* Ember.Application.ready *and* unity-creates-its-object
<aquarius> but there isn't an event for the second one ;(
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning
<jo-erlend> Is it just me, or is cdimage.ubuntu.com extremely slow?
<jo-erlend> I get something like 50KB/s. And I'm on a 100Mbps connection, so I don't think it's on my end.
<popey> 16% [=====>                                 ] 60,607,177  7.43MB/s  eta 69s
<popey> fine here jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> might it be related to ipv6? It's the only thing I can think of.
<jo-erlend> it is. When I used the ipv4, it's quite fast.
<jo-erlend> heh. 1.5 minutes is not the same as 2.5 hours :)
<popey> ☻
<daker> popey: http://html5dev-software.intel.com/
<popey> interesting!
<dholbach> somebody please stop me - I have 1l of mango sorbet in front of me
<smartboyhw> dholbach, STOP.....
 * smartboyhw throws away the 1l of mango sorbet in front of dholbach 
<dholbach> I'm afraid there's less than 1l left already. ;-)
 * smartboyhw throws away what's left from dholbach 
<dholbach> hah, nice try :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: don't you wanna send the rest of the mango sorbet via postal mail?
<dholbach> haha, good idea
<jcastro> hey so is ubuntu-touch supposed to be a devel list or a user list?
<popey> jcastro: which list exactly?
<jcastro>  ubuntu-phone <ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net>
<popey> kinda both really
<jcastro> k
<jono> dpm, popey, mhall119 hey for some reason my alarm was set to 8, gonna grab a coffee and then will be there
<jono> sorry
<jcastro> So I love this part of the funding document
<jcastro> Things we will not fund:
<jcastro> - Anything illegal.
<jcastro> that makes me laugh for some reason
<balloons> illegal where though?
<balloons> my home country or your funding country? :-)
<jcastro> I just think it's funny that we have to tell people we won't fund their coke habit
<jcastro> the world we live in I guess, heh
<smartboyhw> International Law?!?
<pleia2> dpm: CC check-in with translators now if you're available
<dpm> pleia2, thanks. I'm on and off. But if there is any question I can answer, please feel free to ping me
<pleia2> dpm: just doing a general check-in to see how things are going
<dpm> ok, cool
<Pici> account ff
<Pici> oops
<bkerensa> =o
<philipballew> jono, Just sent in a community donation funding request. When do you think someone will be able to look at it?
<jono> philipballew, hopefully tomorrow
<philipballew> jono, alright. Thanks!
<jono> jcastro, call?
<daker> mhall119: http://html5dev-software.intel.com/
<mhall119> another HTML5 app framework?
<mhall119> these are beginning to be an numerous as java web frameworks
<marcoceppi> Looks like WebOS had the right idea. Just ahead of it's time :(
<daker> mhall119: yep
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: WebOS just made bad business decisions
<bkerensa> mhall119: oh thats the thing they were running on Windows 8 yesterday huh
<bkerensa> "Are you guys really running Windows 8 at a Open Source Conference"
<bkerensa> boom displays off
<bkerensa> mhall119: How can I make a HTML5 app for Ubuntu Touch? :)
<bkerensa> I have an app I would like to port :D
<daker> bkerensa: i am doing that work
<bkerensa> daker: tell me all the things
<bkerensa> I want to know :)
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: HP*
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-21
<pleia2> jono: coming up to CLS+OSCON afterall!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jono: ^ win
<bkerensa> pleia2: can you fit philipballew in carryon?
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> pleia2, I am a small fit.
<pleia2> no, but I do get 2 checked bags with United
<pleia2> :P
<philipballew> pleia2, United is lame for me. Thwy want to charge me 25 a bag
<philipballew> I always go with Southwest.
<bkerensa> philipballew: they kicked Kevin Smith off the plane
<bkerensa> =/
<philipballew> bkerensa, what did he do?
<bkerensa> philipballew: they said he was to big
<philipballew> bkerensa, can;t he just buy two tickets?
<jono> pleia2, awesome! :-)
<jono> pleia2, will be great to see you there :-)
<pleia2> jono: too burnt out to do -women stuff at CLS (though I appreciated the offer)
<jono> pleia2, np!
<jono> pleia2, that will be nice for you to join (or run) other sessions :-)
<pleia2> yeah, I'm looking forward to it :)
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's life?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<JoseeAntonioR> all good, enjoying my last day of vacation
<JoseeAntonioR> well, actually night
<JoseeAntonioR> so looks like I've got to go and sleep now, talk to you soon!
<dholbach> good night!
<nigelb> 52
<nigelb> (gah)
 * dholbach relocates - brb
<dholbach> jono, are we going to have our team call today?
<jono> dholbach, not sure, given that jcastro hates us all
<jono> lol
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> no surprise there
<jono> jcastro, dpm, dholbach, balloons, mhall119 did you want to do the call?
<dholbach> jono, I don't hate you guys, but would write a few mails if we decide not to do it - I don't have a demo today :)
<dholbach> jono, but if we could chat 2-3 mins that'd be good
<jono> jcastro, dpm, dholbach, balloons, mhall119 lets cancel it
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> ohh.. kk
 * balloons erases response :-)
<dholbach> see all the disappointed faces now? :)
 * balloons notes his weekend is better when dholbach is in it
<balloons> however re: Jorge's email, I like the ideas given in there
<jono> mhall119, popey, balloons is the dent in http://status.ubuntu.com/coreapps-13.10/ because of more tests of canceling Facebook?
<popey> damn, you noticed
<balloons> lol.. I have more dents to make jono, don't you worry!
<popey> yeah, and during the meetings with devs we've been poking them to update work items
<smartboyhw> Cancelling Facebook!?
<mhall119> jono: some of both, but probably largely because of dropping FB
<balloons> smartboyhw, we decided for the betterment of the internet if we just left facebook out of the network
<jono> balloons, ok, but remember how clear I was about the tests
<jono> balloons, you have one more week :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, :O
 * smartboyhw doesn't have facebook but...
<jono> smartboyhw, just that we are not managing the Facebook app as part of core apps now
 * balloons inserts evil laugh for jono
<mhall119> smartboyhw: the developer had to take some time away
<jono> balloons, are we on track?
<balloons> jono, as per thew review, we need 3 apps to get their first testcases. The others have some tests written. Will we close every bug by next friday? no, some are blocked anyway by development or autopilot bugs we've found. I am going to continue to push to get a set of tests for every app, and for some we should even be able to come close to closing the bugs
<balloons> so I will say the goal is 100% of possible coverage.. I want to have made an attempt at everything on that buglist
<jono> balloons, my primary interest here is driving significant progress though this and ensuring that every testcase has an assignment in the next week
<jono> I want to see that burndown burning down quickly
<balloons> Right, so 3 apps are unassigned at this point if you will ;-) That's my primary concern is to get a few more people to dive into those 3. The others have folks on them, and thus should have more progress on the tests and should be able to have things assigned out
<balloons> They are namely, music, rss reader and doc viewer.
<balloons> I'm hoping perhaps we can convince smartboyhw to try writing an autopilot test for one :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I only know VERY FEW python.
<balloons> smartboyhw, I know, but you've already learned more than you thought. The key is to have an understanding of testing, really the python is straightforward
<balloons> It's not like I won't help you as well :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, :P
<smartboyhw> balloons, which of these 3 apps do you think will be the easiest to play with?
 * smartboyhw might try, but don't kill him if failed.
<balloons> smartboyhw, the easiest? Well, I would lean towards the music app or RSS Reader. Doc Viewer is a special case because it doesn't use qmlscene, so it's weird
<smartboyhw> balloons, RSS reader then.
<smartboyhw> balloons, you will have to run me a tutorial on next Monday though:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, I certainly can.. let's setup some time to go through it together eh?
 * balloons moves to #ubuntu-quality
<smartboyhw> balloons, em, #ubuntu-autopilot?
<jono> mhall119, so those calc designs
<jono> they don't use the SDK support for gradients do they?
<jono> has that landed?
<mhall119> jono: I'm not sure, I haven't looked at their code yet
<mhall119> jono: they're using a Gradient object from somewhere
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/view/head:/Simple/SimplePage.qml#L91
<mhall119> but they might be using some upstream capabilities
<jono> mhall119, http://harmattan-dev.nokia.com/docs/library/html/qt4/qml-gradient.html
<mhall119> yeah, the calculator doesn't show the SDK's Header component, and I think that's what we weren't able to apply a gradient too yet
<jono> right
<bkerensa> jon
<bkerensa> jono: pong
<jono> bkerensa, nm, sorted it
<jono> brb
<bkerensa> jono: http://i.imgur.com/cpusoCT.jpg
<bkerensa> Koala King
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-22
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, just a question. what about having phone.ubuntu.com redirect to ubuntu.com/phone, and the same with tablet and tv?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-23
<IdleOne> We just got a rather loud complaint about the naming of this directory http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/themes/canonical-design/images/porn/ I can see why it may bother some people.
<marcoceppi> IdleOne: How do people find this stuff?
<nigelb> marcoceppi: "magic" https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/7487647f38f75223d660fb581ca10017/tumblr_mli1ozEqzf1s5lf2ro1_400.gif
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: will you be making it to debconf? I forgot it I asked
<dholbach> you asked
<dholbach> and no, I won't be able to make it :/
<bkerensa> dholbach: well surely DC15 :)
<dholbach> yeah, let's see :-D
<popey> will that be in europe?
<bkerensa> popey: yes it will be in germany so should be easy for dholbach
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> popey: well technically germany is the popular bid atm
<bkerensa> it depends I guess how everything plays out in terms of the bid
<popey> surely we'll have moved off debian by 2015
<popey> </troll>
<jose> dholbach: you're all set on the doc
<dholbach> jose, thanks!
<czajkowski> charles butler ping
<czajkowski> cannot remember the irc nick :/
<dholbach> czajkowski, is it https://launchpad.net/~lazypower?
<dholbach> (I just checked launchpad.net/people)
<Pici> Hey, anyone happen to know where someone should report issues if they are having problems with Ubuntu Certified Hardware? Just a user, not someone necessarily intersted in purchasing services from Canonical.
<mhall119> Pici: bugs or something else?
<Pici> mhall119: yeah
<Pici> er, yes, a bug
<mhall119> well launchpad is the obvious answer, I don't know if there's an extra step to say "Hey, this is certified hardware and it's not working!"
<mhall119> I'm assuming it's a hardware-related bug
<Pici> Yeah, I was looking for that extra step, if it does exist.
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-17
<Guest89307> hey all
<belkinsa> And he leaves.
<nigelb> Heh.
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Mornin'
<dholbach> ni nigelb
<nigelb> Hey dholbach :)
<elfy> hi there nigelb
<nigelb> hi elfy!
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<belkinsa> Hey all. Who created the Trello card, "Create list of communities to do outreach / recruitment"?  are you referring to the Ubuntu Com unity teams?
<belkinsa> COmmunity*
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey, balloons: regarding the q&a session: our team cal says 15:30 UTC, http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ says 15 UTC - does anyone of you still know which time we agreed on?
<dpm> dholbach, 15:00UTC
<popey> belkinsa: that came out of one of the UOS sessions
<dholbach> ok
<popey> belkinsa: it was for reaching out to non-ubuntu communities I think
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  Thanks, popey.
<popey> dholbach: dpm it's 15:30 in my calendar, mhall119 owns it
<popey> 15:30 UTC that is
<dpm> popey, we'll need to update the cal, we had this same discussion a few days ago, decided on 15:00 UTC and asked the ubuntuonair guys to update their calendar accordingly
<popey> kk
<mhall119> updated my calendar
<popey> ta
<belkinsa> dholbach, mind if I use your UOS summary in my blog post about the UOS?
<dholbach> belkinsa, of course not
<dholbach> please do :)
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<dpm> mhall119, popey, balloons, dholbach, all set for the Q&A? I'll announce it to start in ~15 on FB and G+
<popey> ya
<dpm> \o/
 * popey gets coffee in a flowery mug
 * belkinsa is ready to watch it!
<mhall119> dpm: yup
<mhall119> dpm: do we have any kind of agenda for this one?
<dpm> mhall119, not really, no
<balloons> yeppers
<dpm> so I guess we take the questions as last one, and we prepare an agenda for the next one if we want. I think the next one we could start the schedule dholbach proposed so that only a couple of us are there each time
<dholbach> JFYI my connection is a bit flaky today
<mhall119> dpm: are you setting up the hangout as well, or shall I?
<dpm> mhall119, if you could, that'd be great. It still asks me for a phone number to start the hangout :(
<jose> dpm: I'll help you with that. Put my phone number and it'll give you a code (I think it happens for the first time)
<belkinsa> It does happen for the first time and I see the video on YouTube and it says starting soon.
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/ might be interesting as well
<belkinsa> Wrong channel?
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> sorry I had to drop off to go to another call
<popey> dholbach: hippie
 * dholbach hugs popey
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
<AskUbuntu> Try Installation Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on Vmware | http://askubuntu.com/q/484917
<technoviking> Did anyone else get political spam from Ashlee Stalcup at there @ubuntu.com address
<pleia2> yep
<technoviking> yeah the is Vorian (old forum admins) wife
<belkinsa> I'm getting "RE: How have you been ?" ones and it's foraged
<technoviking> think spamming other Ubuntu Member should be againist the CoC:)
<belkinsa> It is but they could be taken over by a bot
<popey> technoviking: i did
<popey> i got it to my personal email address, not my ubuntu one
<elfy> hi technoviking - fc m/l got it too :)
<pleia2> yeah, cc as well
<pleia2> seems like his whole addressbook ;)
<elfy> yep
<elfy> didn't know it was his wife - but I guessed :)
<popey> What a dick move.
<technoviking> sigh... Vorian has "issues" sometimes, so tread lightly:)
<popey> Then again boundaries never were his strong point.
<pleia2> indeed
<technoviking> lol
<elfy> I'd not vote - but I'm not close enough to Idaho to be able to :)
<popey> Also, hello technoviking, long time no see!
<technoviking> cheers popey
<mhall119> I'm not against the principle of getting your FOSS friends on board politically....but this wasn't the right way to go abou tit
<pleia2> btw, Idaho is a state, it's in the west part of the country
<pleia2> :)
<elfy> the country?
<pleia2> US
<elfy> pretty sure that's Cornwall :D
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> elfy: a bit further west than that
<elfy> Ireland?
<elfy> :D
<mhall119> wester-er
<elfy> ha ha ha
<technoviking> I live close, but in a different state
<elfy> and hi technoviking from me too :)
<jose> I have been receiving "How have you been?" emails with a spam/scam link to ubuntu-pe-owner@lists.u.c, more than 50 or even 100 today
<belkinsa> Same, RT knows thougg
<mhall119> the CC email had a different subject, and was sent from the campaign's email not an @ubuntu one
<belkinsa> RT said, "I suspect that what you are seeing are forgeries, and not actually
<belkinsa> mailing list postings.".
<pleia2> mhall119: btw, I hit the unsub button for cc
<pleia2> belkinsa: yeah
<mhall119> thanks pleia2 :)
<belkinsa> That spambot seems to hit many lists, atcive and dead ones alike
<pleia2> they all do
<pleia2> I just clean up the queue and move on, spam is spam
<popey> Spamming people makes you unfit for public office IMHO.
<pleia2> hehe
<belkinsa> Yeah, I delete everything that is my Bulk mail
<belkinsa> Well, almost everything, miss fallen things get moved back to my inbox
<mhall119> popey: there's an old saying, I don't recall who or what the exact wording was, but something along the lines of "wanting to hold public office makes you unfit to hold public office" :)
<popey> "If you've received unsolicited mail from one of our users, please notify us immediately at abuse@verticalresponse.com. Every complaint is investigated, and you will receive a response from our abuse team detailing the action we’re taking to deal with the issue."
<popey> fwiw
<pleia2> mhall119: nice
<popey> mhall119: yeah, I have heard the same
<popey> Hows the CC btw? ☻
<pleia2> tsk :)
<popey> :D
<mhall119> popey: you know how it is, never anything to do :)
<popey> Indeed, slackers.
 * popey wanders off
 * belkinsa hides back in the shadows.
<technoviking> move the buttons again, that will give you something to do:)
<mhall119> did the buttons thing ever become a CC issue?
<mhall119> I can't imagine what the CC would do there
<elfy> send people mirrors ...
<popey> http://havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/
<technoviking> I remember having to discuss it at a CC meeting
<popey> someone was recently adamant that the whole reason the buttons moved was because of Windicators.
<popey> Also adamant that they moved in 10.10.
<popey> I pointed out screenshots of 10.04 but this didnt help.
<elfy> I'd have been surprised if it had helped
<popey> ☻
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-19
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> Arg, being a mailing list mod is not fun and I think this why we (the mods and admins) are seeing the "RE: How have you been ?" messages.  RT noted that.
<elfy> belkinsa: spam's great
<nigelb> belkinsa: we have RT announce things on our team's channel.
<nigelb> somedays, it's straight up porn into the queue :(
<dholbach> belkinsa, do you use listadmin? (is this a lists.ubuntu.com list?)
<belkinsa> I know that I mod for one list and an admin/mod for another.
<dholbach> is this <something>@lists.ubuntu.com?
<belkinsa> Yes
<dholbach> if you're not using it yet, you might want to try a tool called: listadmin
<dholbach> https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2008/01/listadmin/
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<dholbach> it's super easy to use and makes life a lot easier
<popey> +1
 * elfy likes the idea of that dholbach - thanks :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> dholbach, keep in mind that the meeting bot is not in the channel.
<dholbach> ok - will do - thanks
<belkinsa> But you still can type in the commands for th ease of everyone.
<dholbach> yep :)
 * belkinsa gives a thumbs up to dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
<belkinsa> Just making sure that you know.  :)
<dholbach> daker, coolbhavi - can you join #ubuntu-meeting
<dholbach> ^ dpm_, popey, balloons, mhall119: did you want to join the meeting about the LoCo Team portal as well?
<balloons> dholbach, planned on it
<mhall119> yup
<dholbach> brilliant
<dholbach> the more the merrier
<dpm_> dholbach, sure, on #ubuntu-meeting?
<dholbach> yep
<dpm_> argh, I thought I was in there already, but I was waiting on #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<dholbach> dpm_, hippie
<dpm_> dholbach, sorry, I'm being surrounded by rabbits and getting distracted. Working from someone else's kitchen with pets running around the house today :)
<dholbach> haha, take a picture of you with the rabbits :)
<dpm_> no way I'm doing a selfie, let alone with other animals :)
<dholbach> dpm_, go go go!
<dholbach> come on
<dholbach> the world wants exactly that
<dpm_> I hate to disappoint the world, but I wouldn't want to breach the rabbit's privacy
<dholbach> I'm sure the rabbit would love their 5 minutes of fame as well.
<dpm_> :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - time to call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<belkinsa> Thanks dholbach, you too!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-21
<AskUbuntu> Suggestion of virtual communities like MUDS, 3D worlds, and MMORPGs and Console multiplayer games? | http://askubuntu.com/q/486414
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-22
<IdleOne> mhall119: someone has gone and defaced https://help.ubuntu.com/community/U1/Downloader/Linux/How_to_Use They edited Step 1. Page should be fixed and made immutable perhaps.
<IdleOne> or maybe you could pass the info on to the right person at Canonical
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> Looks like Ben64 went ahead an fixed it, but the page is still vulnerable
<mhall119> IdleOne: it looks like somebody who was trying to add useful (in their mind) information, not outright vandalism, so I don't think we have much to be concerned about
<popey> +1
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-15
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office
<jcastro> dholbach: dpm: popey: hey can someone get to my application to community funds this week? I need to coordinate like 3 more moving pieces, heh.
<popey> jcastro: we process them on wednesdays typically
<jcastro> oh ok, great, thanks
<dpm> jcastro, this week Michelle is away, though. While we can approve it, it might not be until Monday that the funds are trasferred
<dpm> jcastro, does that give you enough time?
<jcastro> dpm: that should be fine
 * popey looks for a dpm
<czajkowski> popey: yo're missin co working day :(
<popey> i have no car
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> lunch wasn;t that great
<czajkowski> chicken risotto
<czajkowski> didn't miss much
<popey> i had an awesome sandwich
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - have a good one and see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> dpm, which time do you want me to offer Svij and Sturmflut for a call on Wed? 10:00 our time or 16:00 rather?
<dpm> dholbach, let's do 16:00
<dholbach> cool, I'll propose that to the two
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dholbach> popey, balloons, mhall119, who's going to do the Q&A later on?
<dholbach> balloons, do you have a bit more info on the "open house" project?
<popey> I can dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: I pinged the others earlier when you were both offline for a bit: who's going to do the Q&A later on?
<dholbach> (popey already said he could)
<davidcalle> dholbach, can't, it's too early for me, though I'm going to arrange my schedule to be able to do it next week, I've never done one!
<dholbach> ok, cool
<mhall119> dholbach: I can do the Q&A today
<dholbach> ok... then it's me again (with somebody else) next week
<popey> \o/
<popey> so me and mhall119
<popey> mhall119 can give an hour long update about ubucon
<mhall119> heh
<dholbach> :-)
<balloons> dholbach, hey, my IRC keeps DC'ing. I was going to ask you about the open house stuff.. we never chatted about it
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> dpm, I added and colourcoded everything in the backlog - shall we have a call early tomorrow to figure out what to do in this sprint or shall I just move what I feel like doing there? :)
<balloons> dholbach, so the idea was to have a little mini-event on release days for snappy. Have folks come and hang out doing testing, asking questions, and do a little live q and a and demo
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> dholbach, we'll talk more in the call, but I figured it would be useful to rope you in and talk about things we might be able to do
<dholbach> sure
<balloons> mhall119, I added https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1465411 yesterday fyi
 * balloons feels like he noted no bugbot here previously
<davidcalle_> dholbach, re: snappy docs. I like the idea of the auto-import, but I'm wondering if it should be in API docs
<mhall119> the concern with auto-importing it into the CMS is that we couldn't edit those pages in the CMS, as it would be lost on the next import
<mhall119> also, if we wanted to move it, we would have to coordinate the move in the CMS with a change to the importer
<mhall119> there is possibly a third option
<davidcalle_> mhall119, I'm not concerned about the edition, since it's done in snappy trunks via mps, but moving is an issue, indeed
<mhall119> djangocms has a concept of "application pages", like we have for Zinnia,where they exist as a node in the CMS, but the content is provided by some other code
<mhall119> that would both fix the moving issue, and prevent anybody from thinking they can edit it from within the CMS
<mhall119> but, we've not done a custom app page before, so I don't know how difficult that might be
<mhall119> I did look into it for the Snippets app though, and I think it might be a good option for auto-imported snappy docs
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> I'll note this all down to write a doc to discuss this with the snappy folks and let you know
<mhall119> what is this "Ubuntu Hackerthon" in the menu?
<mhall119> can I remove it from the menu? it makes it too big
<dholbach> in which menu?
<mhall119> the main-nav menu
<mhall119> on devportal
<popey> mhall119: Q&A in 30, right?
<popey> I'll set it up
<dholbach> mhall119, looks like it's empty
<dholbach> not sure what it was supposed to do
<mhall119> dholbach: it is
<mhall119> I'll remove it then
<mhall119> ah, no, it has chinese content
<dholbach> ah... was that what XiaoGuo was working on?
<mhall119> maybe, I've removed it from the menu for now
<mhall119> popey: can you create the Q&A hangout?
<mhall119> dpm: call?
<dpm> mhall119, omw, was just wrapping up my other call
<popey> mhall119: have done
<mhall119> thanks popey, will join when I'm done with dpm
<popey> kk
<dpm> that sounds scary
<mhall119> popey: do we have any guests or topics (other than ubucon?)
<popey> no
<mhall119> dpm: it won't hurt a bit ;)
<dpm> :)
<davidcalle_> dpm, was your "good work" an ok for publication (+screenshots) or are you still reviewing it?
<balloons> dholbach, thanks for the help. We can just add some text at the top of the pad now and send it, minus the notes and work items ya?
<dholbach> balloons, yep
<dholbach> balloons, I just thought I'd write something in the mail and say "here's a link to the planning doc for the open houses"
<dholbach> but either works for me
<balloons> I'll wordsmith something real quick.. make it snazzy ;p
 * dholbach orders another caipirinha and goes back to the pool
<balloons> dholbach, estás en Brasil?
<dholbach> unfortunately not :)
<dpm> no reason why not to enjoy caipirinhas ;)
<dholbach> ... at work
<dholbach> woohoo!
<dholbach> balloons, the text now reads a bit like an announcement ... like: meet us tomorrow
<davidcalle> http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/keep-calm-its-caipirinha-time-1.png
<dholbach> or is the text intended to be added to the announcement of the next event
<balloons> dholbach, good point. We can't yet really announce the event
<balloons> so hmm,
<dholbach> maybe I'll just write something about what we talked about and link to the planning doc for those who want more detail?
<czajkowski> is mhall119 image all fuzzy for anyone else
<czajkowski> including his name
<dpm> davidcalle, reviewing now
<balloons> czajkowski, yes.. he had to lower quality to make it work
<dpm> before I had just had a quick glance at it
<czajkowski> wow
<balloons> dholbach, I moved our announcement to an 'announcement' section.
<dpm> lots of phone questions at the Q&A today
<balloons> dholbach, ok, I think I'll just morph it into a what is this? section instead and you can send along the whole pad
<dholbach> ok, will do
<balloons> dholbach, done.. Awesome.. Ship it!
<dholbach> will do
<mhall119> czajkowski: I had to reduce my video quality to stop the audio problems
<mhall119> network issues it seems
<czajkowski> nothing shall ever replace Tomboy!!!
<czajkowski> pretty little yellow note
<dholbach> thanks balloons
<mhall119> czajkowski: I still use tomboy too, needs a snowy-compatible phone app for it
<dholbach> sent
<davidcalle> dpm, fwiw, screenshots are coming for everything that could use a visual :)
<dpm> davidcalle, ah, I somehow thought so, but I added the comment just in case :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
 * davidcalle relocates
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<pleia2> jcastro: will I actually know anyone at this Big Data Mine and Mingle tonight or am I just showing up for the free beer? ;)
<czajkowski> pleia2: free beer and hugs
<popey> \o/ beer
<pleia2> czajkowski: my gatherings with canonical-hosted events in the past year have been mostly hug-free, I don't know anyone anymore
<pleia2> the last one at thirsty bear was especially awkward, it was canonical people and customers, and me "look, we have a community, she's right here!" o_o
<pleia2> like, all night
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> funny not funny :)
<pleia2> thankfully jcastro sent a message to the california list a few days ago, so I'm hoping a few more LoCo people turn up (last time I noticed it on social media and share with locals the day of)
<jcastro> pleia2: I think Randall will be there
<pleia2> ok
<jcastro> pleia2: have you met Antonio? he'll be there
<pleia2> I don't think so
<czajkowski> antonio is LOVELY!!
<pleia2> have plans to meet up with lazyPower next week (but likely not the sunday night event, because I'm away this weekend, and it's father's day anyway)
<jcastro> amir and the other big data guys will be there; so technically you could be like "I know Jorge, treat me appropriately".
<pleia2> lol
<jcastro> that might , or might not, get you more drinks, heh
<jcastro> pleia2: there's also a panel we're doing before Dockercon next week
<jcastro> but that's likely not as interesting from an openstack perspective
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, that's the thing on father's day
<pleia2> I signed up, but then realized it's a sunday night
<jcastro> oh yeah. :-/
<czajkowski> all about the docker docker
<jcastro> pleia2: awesome, ben saller is going, I gave him instructions to introduce himself
<jcastro> he's like a hippy
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> fewer of those in SF as the years go on, so should be able to pick him out in a crowd of tech folks
<jcastro> he's a techie
<jcastro> he's just also a hippie
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm - do you want to catch up about sprint5 targets or shall I just place them on the trello board as I see fit?
<dholbach> and I think we wanted to talk about https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1433532 at some stage
<dpm> morning dholbach. I'm happy with either. If you already know what you want to pick and want to go for it, we can just sync on IRC after you've done it
<dpm> dholbach, as per the bug, let me have a look at it now, but I'm not sure I can find a solution yet
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dholbach> dpm, let me know what you can find or think of
<dpm> ok!
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> guten morgen dholbach
<davidcalle> dholbach, good doc, I would tend to prefer the second proposal. If we have something solid to import we caould even expand it to guides we have in API docs (eg. we have a full featured scopes guide that has very little visibility)
<davidcalle> could*
<dholbach> ooooh!
<dholbach> nice one
<dholbach> I'll add a note regarding that
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach back
<dpm> dholbach, good work with the docs plan. I think I'd prefer 2) as well, but we need to see how much work that is going to be. Do you think you could work with mhall119 to have an estimation?
<dholbach> dpm, sure
<dpm> awesome
<balloons> morning :-)
<dholbach> balloons, I'll update the checklist of the "open house" card, if that's all right :)
<balloons> dholbach, ack
<jcastro> dpm: wow, nice desktop shot
<jcastro> I have two monitors and the 8 session did NOT like that at all!
<mhall119> jcastro: you filed a bug, right?
<dpm> jcastro, <3
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, I ended up unplugging one of my monitors
<dpm> I thought it'd work, as initially it showed me cloned screens, but then the login box somehow got confused and didn't let me enter the password
<jcastro> dpm: me too
<jcastro> mhall119: it was so broken that it was obvious me no one had started even looking at it yet, I'll do so when there's something to test.
<jcastro> dpm: I like the shinier black for the top bar, the current one is getting tired on the desktop
<dpm> jcastro, yeah. Love the new icons for apps on the launcher too
<jcastro> is OTA-4 coming to the Nexus4 or am I stuck?
<balloons> jcastro, *soon* TM
<jcastro> ah man, I was hoping for a reason to #blamepopey
<balloons> jcastro, honestly I would expect your device to want to update by now
<balloons> it's been out for a bit
 * jcastro checks
<mhall119> jcastro: reflash with --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/here
<mhall119> it's fun on the bleeding edge
<jcastro> mm, I am on vivid-dev, from april
<jcastro> that's probably why
<jcastro> man guys, whoever did the Channel Selection Guide, +1
 * popey goes offline to spend time with wifey on her birthday 
<dholbach> enjoy!
<popey> \o/ curry
<dpm> enjoy popey!
<mhall119> jcastro: jose: are there arrangements yet for phones to be displayed at Texas Linux Fest?
<jose> mhall119: no, I haven't talked yet. think we can get BQs?
<mhall119> jose: I don't know about BQ, but I have a couple of Nexus 4s I can probably send
<mhall119> need to verify with msm that nobody needs them between now and then
<mhall119> jose: also, I have stands for those, which makes for a nicer display than just laying them on the table like we did at SCaLE
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-18
<jose> mhall119: that'd be awesome. I'm thinking how can we deal with those for UbuConLA and then TXLF
<jose> I cannot carry them because customs
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> lunch time
<popey> correct!
 * popey forages
<davidcalle> Doner kebab time \o/
<czajkowski> bleugh
<davidcalle> More for me then :)
 * popey had grilled tomatoes. nom nom
<dpm> popey, remember when we talked about recording an interview from a hangout? What was that program you told me about that I could use to record the audio?
<popey> dpm: https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder
<dpm> thanks!
 * dpm installs
<balloons> aptly named, lol
<popey> yeah
<popey> Does what it says on the tin.
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: if you two have a bit of time, I'd like to chat a bit about what it'd take to have custom app pages in django cms and what your experiences were
<dholbach> I'd have another case where it might help to use that kind of functionality
<davidcalle> dholbach, sure
<davidcalle> Though, my experience with that is still pretty limited, the webapp-generator was an easy one and Mike helped a lot
<dholbach> davidcalle, so I'd have 2 use-cases, one of them being the import of the snappy markdown docs of course - the second one would be a short python script which would get the list of oem snaps from the store :)
<dholbach> gadget snaps, sorry
<davidcalle> dholbach, oooh, that's a nice idea
<dholbach> and I'm trying to get an idea for how much work it's going to be
 * davidcalle looks at the store api
<dholbach> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11735243/
<dholbach> lp:~dholbach/+junk/snap-store
<dholbach> maybe I'd need to have a look at the webapp creator to get an idea for how hard it is?
<davidcalle> dholbach, hah, I was just looking for how to differentiate these packages from the rest with the store API :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, let me point you to the right place in duc code
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, for example, the webapp generator is mostly two pieces of code:
<davidcalle> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms/view/head:/webapp_creator/woc.py
<davidcalle> This part actually does the work : receives the input data from django, does stuff, returns stuff
<davidcalle> Then : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-cms/view/head:/webapp_creator/views.py
<davidcalle> Which generates the form, and gives the package to the user. It's basically a backend and a frontend.
<davidcalle> Making this gadget snaps page should be fairly easy (if the website rules allow to make queries somewhere else online, which is still unclear to me)
<mhall119> dholbach: I have about 30 minutes now, then I'm unavailable for a bit
<dholbach> mhall119, do you still have some time?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think we have something like that in the loco directory - it also looks something up and stores it in the database for later use
<mhall119> dholbach: sorry no, just about to head out
<mhall119> dholbach: I should be back in ~ 30 minutes though
<dholbach> no worries, let's talk then
<dholbach> davidcalle, thanks for the link to your code - that makes it look "easy" :)
<mhall119> django is easy
<mhall119> except for when it's not
<dholbach> I was expecting the "except" clause :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, without django xp, it can be a bit tricky to get in the right mindset, but once you have started, it's very cool
<dholbach> dpm, tuesday 15:00 our time ok for a weekly call with sturmflut and svij (for the next 4 weeks?)?
<dpm> dholbach, works for me, thanks for arranging this!
<dholbach> anytime
<mhall119> are we doing our standup today?
<dholbach> we haven't stood up in a while, so I haven't really prepared anything O:-)
<mhall119> what? no preparation from dholbach?
<dholbach> I was looking at developer-ubuntu-com code
<dholbach> I hope that's a valid excuse :)
<dholbach> mhall119, do you have a bit of time for a quick hangout now?
<mhall119> dholbach: yup
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> davidcalle, want to join too?
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gzsdpvewycftglz5trfnzmp6eea
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'll mostly type, but sure :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: that'd be nice if we could work together on something again - and I could get trained on state-of-the-art django usage :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach, when I'm started on the translations status panel, I'll ping you for reviews and stuff :)
<dholbach> haha
<davidcalle> I take that for a yes :)
<dholbach> that'll depend on the training :)
<dholbach> but sure
<mhall119> dholbach: that would indeed by nice
<mhall119> dholbach: after all, it's you and django that got me where I am today :)
 * dholbach hugs mhall119 and davidcalle
<dholbach> all right my friends - got to run - see you tomorrow!
<davidcalle> dpm, great email :)
<dpm> thanks davidcalle, I hope it's useful
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach is away and has expressed interest in doing django development, time to give him developer site work items ;)
<popey> this is why i never disconnect from irc :)
<mhall119> dpm: already on that :)
<dpm> nice work ;)
<davidcalle> See you all tomorrow o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-19
<Silverlion> good morning everybody
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> good morning ara
<ara> good morning Silverlion
<dholbach> hola ara, hey Silverlion
<popey> pip pip
<Silverlion> good morning fellows
<dpm> morning all
 * davidcalle is o_O about the cn redirect
<davidcalle> Morning all :)
<dpm> morning davidcalle
<dpm> yeah, no idea what happened with the cn redirect :/
<dpm> davidcalle, was your ticket to deploy the changes on the site acted upon?
<davidcalle> dpm, yes, this night
<dpm> I wonder if the changes in prodstack + the new deployment upset the site. Do you have the RT number?
<davidcalle> dpm, 82158
<dpm> thanks
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> dpm, by any chance, do you have room to move our 11am call one hour later?
<dpm> davidcalle, sure. My mornings are generally meetings-free, so happy to move it to later
<davidcalle> dpm, great, thanks :)
<dpm> it's always these US folks who want to speak to me ;)
<dpm> done
<czajkowski> popey: dpm dholbach davidcalle may be of use to you guys http://blog.devrel.net/craft/paperjams/
<davidcalle> czajkowski, very nice
<dpm> czajkowski, thanks! Great post by mrevell, good to have the links for CFP and conferences handy in there
<Silverlion> o/ everybody have a nice one
 * Silverlion has his final day at the office today :D
<czajkowski> dpm: yup it's a friday ritual for us
<czajkowski> except today when the majority of us are at devoxxUK in london
<dpm> cool
<davidcalle> dpm, I haven't figured out a way to completely unpublish the empty en tutorial pages in /qml/
<davidcalle> dpm, do you remember if the "Add content here..." in the empty template has been added by us or if it's a part of the base CMS?
<dpm> davidcalle, that's weird, I thought unpublished pages weren't showing up. At least that's how it used to work on the Chinese side, where the English pages wouldn't show up until translated
<dpm> davidcalle, I think I added that myself :)
<dpm> but regardless of whether there is content or not, unpublished pages should not show up
<dpm> I don't quite understand why they suddenly do
<dpm> we explicitly tested this before we decided for djangocms, as one of the requirements was that the two languages could diverge
<dpm> i.e. that some pages might be in Chinese-only
 * davidcalle tries to figure it out
<dpm> davidcalle, perhaps publishing them the first time makes them "sticky", and they can't be unpublished anymore (and perhaps that's a bug)?
<davidcalle> dpm, yes, that's what I'm wondering
<davidcalle> dpm, no, seems to be trickier than that, the chinese version has a "design guide" page, which is existing but unpublished in english, and that works fine
<dpm> davidcalle, but I wonder if it works fine because it hasn't changed status to "published" once
<davidcalle> dpm, hehe, not going to try
<dpm> :)
<dpm> davidcalle, omw
<davidcalle> dpm, here in a min
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> davidcalle, ah, I forgot to ask: are you good to go to publish the QML/C++ tutorial or are you waiting on more reviews...?
<davidcalle> dpm, nope, publishing happening today
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> davidcalle, do you think you could move the card to In Progress to reflect the status?
<davidcalle> dpm, oh right :)
<dpm> thanks :)
<davidcalle> popey, I'm thinking we should add Trello integration to the Notes app. Cards where your account is tagged as notes.
<popey> davidcalle: i think we should have a trello app
<davidcalle> popey, or that, yes
<popey> davidcalle: it works pretty well on the phone browser with no modification and no user agent funnyness
<popey> time for a webapp :)
<popey> haha https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mreese.trello
<davidcalle> Yes, I'm using it :)
<dholbach> dpm, I had a chat with davidcalle and mhall119 about an importer for the snappy docs into djangocms yesterday - it looks like it might be 1-2 weeks of work
<dholbach> dpm, I updated the google doc, maybe we can have a chat about it on Monday?
<dpm> dholbach, sure. Is this something you'd be happy to look into in any case? As in, getting back to django devel for a bit?
<dholbach> dpm, the above was Mike's estimation for "if Mike does it"
<dholbach> but generally: yes
<dholbach> I'd be happy to take on the simple parts, or work on the "get data about snaps from the store, so we can display all supported devices" stuff
<dholbach> over time I'll probably learn more about the inner workings of djangocms :)
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<popey> o/
<davidcalle> same to you dholbach! o/
<dholbach> thanks guys :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-21
<Silverlion> good morning
<Silverlion> o/ toddy
<toddy> Hi Silverlion :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-20
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> hiya
<svij> morning
<davidcalle> o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach ;)
<dpm> dholbach, call?
<dpm> and hey davidcalle :)
<dholbach> sorry, omw
<dpm> mhall119, I'll be a minute
<mhall119> dpm: hangout are e now in Firefox
<dpm> mhall119, ??? :)
<dpm> not quite sure I got that
<popey> TEAM MEATING!
<dholbach> TEAM TOFUING!
<belkinsa> lol
<mhall119> TEAM VEGGING
<czajkowski> pass the croissants!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day -see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-21
<Kilos> o/
<popey> morning
<Kilos> hi popey and everyone else
<dpm> good morning all
<svij> morning
<popey> yo
<Kilos> hi svij dholbach
<dholbach> ĥi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos
<popey> dholbach: wanna do Q&A with me today?
<popey> I'm setting up the hangout now
<popey> hangout created, uoa site update
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<davidcalle> popey: up for it o/
<dholbach> popey, sure
<dholbach> nice one
<popey> \o/
<popey> dholbach: got a moment to help me share the ubuntuonair about?
<dholbach> hum... you mean share it on the @ubuntu accounts?
<popey> wherever we usually share it :)
<dholbach> sure
<popey> thanks
<jose> mhall119: hey, joining us today?
<mhall119> jose: can't today, sorry, have to run the kids to school
<jose> mhall119: no worries, enjoy!
<nigelb> mhall119: out of curiosity, do we still have render.py in summit? :)
<mhall119> nigelb: render.py will never die, because nobody knows how to kill it
<nigelb> I probably know how to kill it. Just not enough motivation to deal with fall out.
<mhall119> heh
<czajkowski> any of the Mycroft devs in here by any chance?
<mhall119> czajkowski: I don't think so, but I can give you an email if you need a contact
<czajkowski> yes please
<czajkowski> I know I spoke to two of them at OSCON
<czajkowski> but for the life of me I  cannot find where I toook a name
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :-)
<Kilos> night dholbach
<Kilos> rest well
<dpm> lol, I've just noticed an e-mail reply I sent this morning: "I'll be traveling from Wednesday onwards, so I might not be too responsible"
<svij> as always, dpm? ;)
<popey> English is hard, let's go shopping!
 * svij had to read 2 times to find the mistake…
 * dpm was just trying to find an excuse not to be responsible
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-22
<sethj> popey I see a wiki-editors team was created.
<sethj> great!
<popey> yeah, and oddly people keep joining, despite them already being in ~ubuntumembers, and thus not needing to
<sethj> I noticed xD
<sethj> talking to wildman and Thomas in AU chat now
<sethj> popey, you might consider putting that in the team description
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij ejat and others
<ejat> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<dholbach> hello everyone else :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<MooDoo> morning
<ejat> wb dholbach
<dholbach> hey ejat
<ejat> hey dholbach , how are ya?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119, popey: team?
<popey> oh, i thought we had it yesterday
 * popey joins
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a good one everyone!
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> toodle pip
<sethj> oh man, I wanted to talk to dholbach.
<sethj> timezones...
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-23
<tsimonq2> sethj: my sleep schedule is already messed up so I talk to him on a daily basis, need me to pass a message?
<tsimonq2> :D
<sethj> tsimonq2, I
<sethj> It's something I should really discuss with him "face to face", I think.
<sethj> About a post of his on Ask Ubuntu
<sethj> Thanks for the offer though, tsimonq2!
<tsimonq2> no problem :)
<tsimonq2> memoserv?
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<Kilos> hi davidcalle
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<svij> morning all
<dpm> o/
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<pleia2> mhall119: are you involved with fossetcon this year? wondering if they have any dates floating around
<mhall119> pleia2: the only thing I've heard about fossetcon is rumor that it's not happening
<pleia2> mhall119: that's a sad rumor
<mhall119> yeah, but nobody's heard from Bryan
<pleia2> in general giant corporation form, they're asking us for our list of conferences not only for the rest of 2016, but now for 2017 too
<pleia2> 2017, I can't plan that far ahead!
 * mhall119 can barely plan ahead for 2016
<pleia2> it's been a struggle
<mhall119> I'll be quite sad if fossetcon goes away, it was nice having a conference that didn't require getting on a plane
<pleia2> I hear that
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I had this crazy dream
<jcastro> where we were moving to mediawiki
<jcastro> and then I woke up and it was true
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> gg, caused mhall to quit
<mhall119> jose: pleia2: can one of you edit http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/06/20/ubuntu-membership-board-call-for-nominations-4/, July 1st is a Friday not a Monday
<pleia2> good grief, that announceemnt will be the death of me
<jose> sure, on it
<pleia2> jose: already fixed
<pleia2> I still haven't gotten a straight answer from the membership board about whether I should re-add the 1200 board
<pleia2> s/board/timeslot
 * pleia2 emails them again
<Kilos> oops sorry
<jose> oh ok :)
<Kilos> didnt know you were going to remove it
<mhall119> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> Kilos: belkinsa asked me to remove it
<Kilos> the actual 12.00 slot?
<Kilos> didnt you see mails from elacheche and i
<pleia2> yes: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2016-June/002498.html
<pleia2> I only saw an email from ANIS El Achèche who had a personal recommendation
<Kilos> i wonder where mine went
<pleia2> I don't know, just checked my spam folder, not there either
<Kilos> mind went to the membership board
<pleia2> I'm not on the membership board
<Kilos> whats the email addy to you guys please
<Kilos> ill forward it to you as well
<pleia2> "you guys"? the news team?
<pleia2> ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> did cheches mail go there or to a council
<pleia2> cheches?
<Kilos> elacheche
<pleia2> after my last email to the news list, it started just going to elacheche, popey, belkinsa, me and the membership board
<pleia2> I need to get back to work :\ please just email me know what the board needs
<pleia2> and I recommend collaboratively editing announcements like this in an etherpad before they are sent next time
<Kilos> mailing it now to news team
<pleia2> thanks
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> sorry you didnt get it
<pleia2> trying to submit the funding request for ubucon EU to my employer, but the site is not loading most of the assets so it's really ugly :\
<pleia2> will there be a time when this site is reliable? it looks really bad to submit it to a major company like t his
<pleia2> (the last time I tried to do this the site was down entirely)
<svij> oh man
<svij> not this again :(
<svij> worked earlier today though (I know that doesn't help)
<pleia2> there's no telling when the review committee will look at this, so it would be good if this was stable for more than just a few days
<svij> dpm: jose: see above, any ideas?
<pleia2> since it's not loading the CSS we end up with things like this right now: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/speakers/
<pleia2> HUGE images, I can't submit like this
<svij> yep :/
<jose> loads for me in mobile... won't get home till later
<svij> with or without css?
<svij> it loads the content, just without css and stuff
<popey> loads fine here.
<jose> and there's no way to force desktop layout here
<jose> with css
<svij> huh
<svij> now it works
<jose> ... I didn't touch anything
<Kilos> pleia2 broke it
 * Kilos ducks
<svij> we fixed it by complaining. If we just can fix all our problems with that… :D
<Kilos> lol
<popey> Good work everyone!
<pleia2> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://assets.ubuntu.com/
<popey> 🙌
<pleia2> still down for me
<pleia2> and that random down checking website
<popey> how odd
<popey> move your office to london :)
<pleia2> I give up for now, I'll try next week
<popey> wonder if it's a dns thing
<pleia2> on the bright side, ubuntu.com also uses assets.ubuntu.com, so it's not just ubucon.org that looks horrible right now, maybe that means it'll get some attention :)
<svij> popey: the css is not on assets.ubuntu.com
<svij> err
<svij> pleia2 -^
<pleia2> svij: ah, some of it is loading now, but not the stuff from assets.u.c
<svij> assets.ubuntu.com gives me a Forbidden
<pleia2> footer is still all broken, as is the search bar
<svij> strange
 * popey pokes canonical sysadmin
<jose> I'll ping IS
<popey> i just did
<jose> ah, looks like popey is on it
<jose> being mobile makes me slowwww
<popey> hehe
<svij> ah, now it's broken for me too again
 * popey posts packets to jose 
<pleia2> svij: yeah, it seems to be going in and out for me now
<jose> speaking of which, I got a holidays card from December in March
<svij> yeah, some reloads works some not
<Kilos> popey are you following the thread about the 12.00 time slot?
<Kilos> i know you are on lunch atthat time
<Kilos> and peeps in my timezone are at work as its around 3 pm
<popey> I'm usually around at that time
<Kilos> well we can keep it imo. you elachche and i can make it so we need one more then we will have quorum
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pleia2> I'll just edit one of the other SVGs that includes it, but I can get the *Windows* logo as its own pictogram, but not the Ubuntu one? http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads /o\
<knome> haha
<popey> pleia2: is ubucon working for you now?
<pleia2> popey: no, and that design.ubuntu.com isn't either, because same reason
<pleia2> I've given up on that and moved on to complaining about other things
<popey> heh
<knome> ++
<dpm> pleia2, svij, someone has just mentioned here that assets.ubuntu.com was down for a bit this afternoon, affecting all sites that use the ubuntu web guidelines (ubucon.org and developer.u.c being two of them)
 * dpm is at a sprint today )
<popey> dpm: IS are on it
<dpm> thanks popey
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> popey: howdy doody
<popey> Welp, that didn't take long. Spammers have started joining the wiki-editors team https://launchpad.net/~ffcgdft
<czajkowski> :s
<mhall119> popey: joining or requesting to join?
<mhall119> lol, he's created a quickbooka PPA, look at that
<popey> requesting
<mhall119> I thought you had to sign the CoC before you could create a PPA, has that changed?
<popey> i think so
<mhall119> love the PPA description, so informative
<czajkowski> popey: staying up to follow the election ?
 * mhall119 wonders how often "Should I stay or should I go" is being played in the UK today
<popey> czajkowski: s/election/referendum/, yes :)
<czajkowski> well indeed
<czajkowski> mhall119: final countdown :)
<popey> I do hope if we stay, that means the likes of farage and boris will fall in a hole and disappear
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I cant see that happening
<popey> one can hope
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-24
 * dholbach hugs popey
 * popey spies dholbach assigning him tasks
<dholbach> popey, it was just a suggestion ;-)
<popey> good suggestion
<popey> thanks :)
<dholbach> we wanted to make this week cleanup week - next week will likely be cleanup week too :)
<popey> :)
<popey> Nice idea
<popey> tick/tock
<popey> add stuff / cleanup
<dholbach> and I'm going over all the examples right now anyway :)
<popey> i used one of the examples last night btw
<popey> so that was a valuable task
<dholbach> very nice
<dholbach> I should be done with this before lunch today
<dholbach> so after that I can start looking at all the broken stuff and compile a list of that
<popey> we have broken stuff!!?!
<Kilos> high dholbach popey and others
<dholbach> popey, stuff which is in the repo but doesn't work 100% or branches we didn't submit because something doesn't build or run or work
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> popey, basically a list of all the current blockers
<dholbach> or well... the most important ones
<popey> hey Kilos
<popey> dholbach: i can't navigate github very well. I was looking for one of my own branches yesterday... I have a couple of broken ones
<dholbach> popey, any of them here? https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/branches
<dholbach> or https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/branches/active
<popey> ooh, yes thanks
<popey> will try and fixup what i can not touched any of those for a bit
<dholbach> if there's still stuff broken, can you add a note to https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/wiki/Known-issues?
<dholbach> I'll add stuff there later on too
<popey> ok
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<jcastro> popey: are you physically located by dpm?
<popey> I am in UK, he is in Boston, so no.
<jcastro> oh ok
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> so had my worst nightmare come true today, on stage and my laptop refused point blank to display my slidedeck
<czajkowski> after having it checked out at lunch time to work
<czajkowski> gah
<Kilos> ouch
<czajkowski> yeah embarassing
<czajkowski> they displayed on latop just not to main tv. :(
<czajkowski> so had to come off stage
<popey> :(
<czajkowski> and go get them exported to pdf
<czajkowski> and then go back up and try and not freak out
<mhall119> I *always* export to PDF and present from Evince
<mhall119> I don't trust anything else
 * mhall119 hugs czajkowski 
<belkinsa> jcastro: I think I saw you in real life last year in Ohio.
<czajkowski> mhall119: it was the fact it wouldnt display on the big screen pdf odp or anything
<czajkowski> and I had tested 3 other times to be sure
<mhall119> czajkowski: ah, weird
<mhall119> especially after having tested it
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-25
<sethj> marcoceppi around?
<sethj> discourse is getting spammed.
<sethj> Probably time to just disable posting :(
<sethj> At least new threads.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-20
<czajkows1i> mhall119: you a wells fargo customer?
<czajkows1i> I keep getting issues on ubuntu where it says unsupported
<czajkows1i> Your browser or operating system has limited compatibility with the CEO portal. Upgrade your system or download a fully compatible browser. View System Requirements on the CEO portal Sign On page.
<czajkows1i> grrrrrrrrrrr
<mhall119> czajkows1i: nope,I think you've asked me that before
<ahoneybun_> czajkows1i: I've logged in with no problems tho I'm not a CEO lol
<hggdh> czajkows1i: I use wells fargo, without issues
<hggdh> mostly on chromium
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-21
<jose> popey, flexiondotorg: hey. I was wondering if you had time for a quick hangout to discuss ubucon latin america funding
<CoderEurope> wheres the best place to ask for an ubuntu irc cloak ?
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: Probably #ubuntu-irc
<CoderEurope> Ah Okay cheers tsimonq2 :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-22
<ahoneybun_> wait what
<ahoneybun_> GUADEC?
<ahoneybun_> popey: how was I added for GUADEC?
<popey> ahoneybun_: que?
<ahoneybun_> sorry seems it was mistaken with akademy
<popey> I need some context.
<popey> mail from clan?
<popey> maybe ping her to explain
<ahoneybun_> yea doing that, sorry
<ahoneybun_> popey: would it be bad to tag my review of a laptop on my laptop with ubuntu and it gets picked by the Planet Ubuntu?
<popey> ahoneybun_: does the laptop run ubuntu or a flavour? If it does then I imagine it would be of great interest to planet readers, right?
<ahoneybun_> I was running Kubuntu on it for the review
<ahoneybun_> just didn't know if it would belong on there
<popey> ahoneybun_: i doubt anyone will complain tbh
<tsimonq2> tbh there's a lot of things that appear on Planet Ubuntu that aren't really Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> A lot of Debian stuff and some politics sometimes
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-06-19
<popey> wxl: i forgot to ask, how was the trip to Google HQ?
<wxl> popey: so awesome. it's been a really crazy week since coming back so i haven't written anything but lots to say. that's an experience EVERY community mentor should have an opportunity to go to!
<tsimonq2> popey: (With respect to the blog post, much like the one for LFNW, wxl and I were going to put both of our trips in a Lubuntu blog post. I'm just waiting on pics from him.)
<popey> Awesome.
<tsimonq2> Although if I understand it right, community funds weren't used for Google HQ, but funds were used for my trip to SELF.
<tsimonq2> But whatever.
<tsimonq2> Both were SUPER fun from the looks of it.
<tsimonq2> (SELF was simply amazing, and it's one that I want to go to every year.)
<popey> I think it would be nicer to have the wrap up of google code-in as its own post. It doesn't really have anything to do with lubuntu really.
<tsimonq2> I'll leave that up to wxl.
<wxl> well, it does, as we earned two contributors that way :) but you're right, it's a separate thing
<tsimonq2> wxl: Time to revive polka.blog? :P
<tsimonq2> My blog needs a touchup realllllyyyy badly.
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: Do you like my website?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: It's pretty cool.
<ahoneybun> It's GPLv3 :)
<ahoneybun> So have at it!
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/website
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I'll take a look, thanks.
<ahoneybun> Cool.
